# Buffed.de World of Warcraft Videosammelthread



## Thoa (20. Februar 2007)

So Hallo,

zwecks der momentanen Flut an neuen Themen mit Videos, mache ich hier einfach einen Sammelthread auf. Jeden Tag drei neue Thread mit einem einzigen Link und 10 Antwortn mit "lol, wie geil" ist doch recht unübersichtlich. Also.... hier in Zukunft alles rein zum Thema "Lustige Videos". Besonderer Dank geht an *daLord* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*World of Warcraft Fun-Videos*

Comedy
*WoW's on First* ( gold-9 )
*Red Snappah!* ( gold-9 )
*WoW - Dr. Evil* ( gold-9 )
*The Brothers Tauren* ( gold-9 )
*Atkins Switcher 2* ( daLord )
*Deity Switcher* ( daLord )
*Inventing Curse-Words* ( daLord )
*Inventing Swear-Words 2* ( daLord )
*The Brothers Tauren 2* ( daLord )
*CSI_orgrimmar (funny)* ( gold-9 )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Snacky's Journal - Episode 1* ( Benji9 )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Snacky's Journal - Episode 2* ( Benji9 )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Never Stay Tuned* ( Willmasta )
Lieder zu WoW
*Ballad of the N00b* ( Kruaal )
*Unsere Sprache in einem Lied* ( gold-9 )
*The Tauren's Kilt* ( gold-9 )
*BillyMaclure* ( daLord )
*Thats The World of Warcraft that You Play* ( daLord )
*The Anti-Elf Anthem* ( daLord )
*The Uber Man Song* ( daLord )
*World of Whatever* ( daLord )
*Big Blue Dress with subtiles* ( Pfotenhauer )
*The Great Kodo* ( Exodos )
*world of warcraft level up* ( gold-9 )
*Die Horde rennt* ( Kaelthalas )
*Another poor bubbleboy* ( LordThunderbolt )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *WoW Song* ( Adler_Auge )
Musikclips WoW-Style
*Internet is for Porn * ( Simyo )
*Just My Imagination* ( len )
*I'm too Sexy* ( len )
*She's too fat for me* ( len )
*WoW Hardware Store* ( gold-9 )
*Here Without You* ( Thoa )
*Code Monkey* ( gold-9 )
*World of warcraft korn* ( gold-9 )
*lonely funny world of warcraft video* ( gold-9 )
*Can't Touch This - WoW style* ( gold-9 )
*500 Miles* ( daLord )
*Time of Our Lives* ( daLord )
*A Complicated Song* ( daLord )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Baby It's Cold Outside* ( LordThunderbolt )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *10 kleine Jägermeister* ( BlackrockPictures )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *WoW - We will Rock you* ( Trixer )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *WoW - 10 kleine wow Meister* ( Trixer )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *World of Warcraft - A pirate i was meant to be* ( Tschazera )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Get Low!* ( Mr.Igi )
WoW-Spieler speaking
*Murlocs* ( Zorkal )
*Onyxia Wipe Animation (World of Warcraft)* ( daLord )
*Wipe Club compilation* ( daLord )
Allimania
*Allimania - The Movie 1* ( daLord, BlackrockPictures )
*Allimania - The Movie 2* ( daLord, BlackrockPictures )
*Allimania - The Movie 3* ( daLord, BlackrockPictures )
*Allimania - The Movie 4* ( daLord, BlackrockPictures )
*Allimania - The Movie 5* ( daLord )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Allimania - The Movie 6* ( BlackrockPictures )
Sonstiges
*Where WoW Dances Came From* ( len )
*World of Warcraft Super Mario Theme* ( gold-9 )
*Alterac Mindcontrol Massacre* ( daLord )
*Gnome Race* ( Exodos )
*WOW - gnomevasion* ( gold-9 )
*World of warcarft snowball fight!* ( gold-9 )
*Leeroy Jenkins* ( Kaelthalas )
*World of Offline Gaming* ( Nemeside )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *paladin vs shaman epic fight* ( Master-Alucard )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *DRUCKWELLE WoW Sturmlauf* ( Thravvn )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *The Edge of Real Life* ( Tschazera )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Sonstige World of Warcraft Videos*

Action - Drama
*Changed* ( daLord )
*Chronicles of Jojin - The Caverns of Time* ( daLord )
*Edge of Remorse* ( daLord )
*My Life for the Horde - The Legend of Seemos* ( daLord )
*Return* ( daLord )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *WOW~ETERNAL LEGEND~* ( Doomination )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Ahn'Qiraj: The Movie* ( Thraelon )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Naxxramas: The Movie* ( Thraelon )
Skill (PvP)
*Ruler Insane PvP (Rouge)* ( daLord )
*WoW PvP HW Warrior* ( Exodos )
*Rank 14 Orc Warrior : The Power of Fury* ( Nemeside )
*Sulfuras-Warlord-Shaman PvP Vid* ( Draentor )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Maydie PvP (Warrior)* ( Patricko )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *World of Roguecraft Episode 1* ( Mines )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *World of Roguecraft Episode 2* ( Mines )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *World of Roguecraft Episode 3* ( Mines )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Solo R13 Hunter PvP @70* ( Murkelz )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Grim - Path of Blood (Rouge)* ( Melfasa )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Grim - Total Annihilation (Rouge)* ( Melfasa )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Arius PvP (Rouge)* ( Arius-Aman´thul )
Skill (PvP) - Mage
*Vurtne Frost Mage PvP* ( daLord )
*Vurtne Frost Mage PvP 2* ( daLord )
*Vurtne Elemental Mage PvP 3* ( daLord )
*Vurtne Elemental Mage PvP 4* ( daLord )
*Fire In The Sky - Albis* ( Nemeside )
*Albis 3* ( Nemeside )
*Honest Expression - Albis* ( daLord )
*Rage Of Angels Albis* ( daLord )
*Albis 2* ( daLord )
*Interface - Albis* ( daLord )
*Gameking II* ( daLord )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Albis 4 - TBC Worldpvp* ( daLord )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Vurtne 60-66 Mage PvP* ( daLord )
Skill (PvP) - Priest
*Rang 13 Priest PVP* ( daLord )
*Helvetica The Unholy* ( daLord )
*Shadowfire* ( daLord )
*The 666th Sense II* ( daLord )
* Shadow Fanaticism* ( daLord )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Shadow Word: Dance 2* ( Slowpinger )
Skill (PvE)
*Stupid Mage Tricks* ( daLord )
*Stupider Mage Tricks* ( daLord )
*Even Stupider Mage Tricks* ( daLord )
*Bibibu and Mie farming wow Stratholme (2xMage Lvl 60, 1xPlayer)* ( Pfotenhauer )
*Zapatos 1-man Stratholme (Mage Lvl 60)* ( daLord )
*Huntard vs Goliath - Solo Azuregos* ( daLord )

*Ihr habt auch Videos? Dann immer schön hier reinposten* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_Der in Klammern stehende Username hat dieses Video als erstes gemeldet und ist nicht der Verfasser des Clips. 
Neue Videos werden extra gekennzeichnet ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )_

Gruß Gruß
Thoa


----------



## Simyo (20. Februar 2007)

hier der link zu einem sehr guten wow video achtet besonders auf den text einfach nur amok


----------



## Thoa (20. Februar 2007)

Hehe, das Video darf definitiv nicht in der Liste fehlen. Absolut genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Len (20. Februar 2007)

Meine drei absoluten Favoriten in Sachen WoW Musikvideos sind die folgenden...

Just My Imagination
i'm too sexy
She's too fat for me

Und falls sich mal jmd gefragt haben sollte, woher die Tänze aus World of Warcraft stammen ... Hier ist die Antwort ^^

Edith: Ganz das GW Video vergessen  <33


----------



## gold-9 (20. Februar 2007)

Simyo schrieb:


> hier der link zu einem sehr guten wow video achtet besonders auf den text einfach nur amok


 Also wie biste darauf gekommen?
Mit dem suchwort the internet is for porn???
naja ich wills ganrnicht wissen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Len (20. Februar 2007)

gold-9 schrieb:


> Also wie biste darauf gekommen?
> Mit dem suchwort the internet is for porn???
> naja ich wills ganrnicht wissen!
> 
> ...




Det findet man auch wenn man nach "wow video" sucht ^^


----------



## gold-9 (20. Februar 2007)

Wie kommt es datzu das mein letztes Kommentar gelöscht wurde?


----------



## Thoa (20. Februar 2007)

Weil du nichts zum Theme beiträgst sondern nur spammst. Deshalb.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gold-9 (20. Februar 2007)

Sorry^^
hihi

Und das noch!


----------



## Simyo (20. Februar 2007)

len schrieb:


> Edith: Ganz das GW Video vergessen  <33



der link verlinkt auf "wo kommen wow tänze her" aber nicht auf gw was immer du damit meinst, filleicht gw="guild wars fals"fals  das so ist, ist das hier filleicht das video auf das du ferlinken wolltest


----------



## Len (20. Februar 2007)

Simyo schrieb:


> der link ferlinkt auf "wo kommen wow tänze her" aber nicht auf gw was immer du damit meinst, filleicht gw="guild wars fals"fals  das so ist, ist das hier filleicht das video auf das du ferlinken wolltest




Ja danke für den Hinweis, hab den Link korrigiert.

Btw, schreibste absichtlich alles falsch oder weisst du nicht das sich verlinken nunma mit V schreibt o_Ô?


----------



## gold-9 (20. Februar 2007)

Videos:
WoW's on First
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8vn__poT1Q
Red Snappah!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71sVv__DryA...ted&search=
wow Dr Evil
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fy3wqgr1pq8...ted&search=
The Brothers Tauren
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSEyKIUqGn0...ted&search=
The Tauren's Kilt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5BULvTr3as...ted&search=



Trailer: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dWCiMal_sY...ted&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgpYU0k1d9Y...ted&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGvzz-CtKv0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSOmyKPiLrk

Nur für euch!
Die Liste muss groß werden!
Stimmst Thoa?^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (20. Februar 2007)

Sieht schonmal ganz nett aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danke für die Hilfe. Die Trailer habe ich momentan noch nicht reingenommen. Sind irgendwie keine Funvideos und eigentlich auch bekannt.. aber vielleicht nehme ich sie doch noch mal rein. Sollte die Liste irgendwann doppelt so gross werden wie momentan, werde ich auch nach Themen und Sprache sortieren. Mal sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gold-9 (20. Februar 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Sollte die Liste irgendwann doppelt so gross werden wie momentan...



Dafür werde ich sorgen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monolith (20. Februar 2007)

Ich will euch bzw. gold-9 nicht den Spaß am Video-Links spamen nehmen, aber ich halte es für wenig sinnvoll hier jedes einzelne WoW-Video von Youtube, MyVideo und Co. zu posten. Da kann ich lieber auf die entsprechende Seite gehen und mit einem Suchbegriff gleich mehrer Videos angucken.
Ich würde es für sinnvoller halten hier vereinzelte "Klassiker" oder wirklich gelungene und bekannte Videos zu präsentieren, anstatt irgendwelche 0815 Videos von Peter und seiner Hobbie Gilde aus dem Sudan ;>


----------



## Thoa (20. Februar 2007)

Monolith schrieb:


> anstatt irgendwelche 0815 Videos von Peter und seiner Hobbie Gilde aus dem Sudan ;>


Da zum Glück noch keine Videos von Peter dabei sind, passts ja noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich weiss was du meinst. Finde aber eine schöne Übersicht über witzige Videos ganz nett. Und soooviele WoW Funvideos gibts nicht wirklich. Dient eben nur als Sammlung der buffed User. Es soll keinesfalls der Index über ALLE verfügbaren Videos sein.. sondern eine Sammlung von User für User  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daLord (20. Februar 2007)

Zuerst mal folgendens: Thoa, kannst du den Thread nicht in das Allgemeine Forum verschieben? Ich find den irgendwie zu cool, als dass der hier in dem Forum versauern soll. Da sind doch auch die Witze und Screenshot-Threads.

OMG der Thread ist was für mich. Mein WoW-Movies-Ordner ist Mittlerweile 4,1 GB groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich steh nicht so auf Youtube. Ich hab lieber Vids in guter Qualität zum Download. 
Ich benutze folgende Ratings:
***** - genial
**** - sehr gut
*** - gut

So liste ist fertig, hab zu allen (außer den PVP videos) ne nLink wo man das video gucken kann und bei den meisten einen wo man es Downloaden kann.

*Comedy*
AtkinsSwitcher2 - *****
YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqTV5vxO1AU
XFIRE: http://www.xfire.com/files/1338/
Download: http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=16988
Coole Infos zur Klasse des Magiers, an die Apple Werbungen angelehnt und wirbt zum Umstieg zur horde, Folge zwei zu "deity_craftingworlds_switch"; Eines der besten Videos die ich habe.
deity_craftingworlds_switch - ****
YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2I-0badO8rc
Download: http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=11939
Ähnlich wie oben nur zu Paladin und Shamane, bekanntestes zitata "And i can still cast FROSTSHOCK"
Inventing_Curse-Words - ***
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTLPhHjgUr4
Aufgrund der schimpfwort Zensur denkt man sich neue Schimpfwörter aus, absolut köstlich; wird vom Nachfolger noch getoppt. (Von "Oxhorn" der auch  "Red Snappah" und "The Tauren's Kilt" gemacht hat)
Inventing_Swear_Words_2 - ****
Youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLrk4J6hK0M
XFIRE: http://www.xfire.com/files/2198/
Also ncoh besser wie der erste mit gleichem thema
Red_Snappah - ***
Wurde ja bereits gepostet
The_Brothers_Tauren - ****
XFIRE: http://www.xfire.com/files/1354/
Super geiel Geschichte wurde ja auch schon gepostet
The_Brothers_Tauren_2 - ****
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOq8mz2m-E4
XFIRE: http://www.xfire.com/files/2202/
Halt der zweite teil ist meines Erachtens noch besser
*Musik (durchgehend lustig)*
BillyMaclure - *****
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTBo52IFHbE
XFIRE: http://www.xfire.com/files/1339/
Hammer geiel Persiflage auf Michael Jackson, hauptdarsteller ein Elf udn ein unbedeutender Questgeber aus demn Wald von Elwynn
Thats_The_World_of_Warcraft_that_You_Play - *****
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4TyqYsC26g
XFIRE: http://www.xfire.com/files/2200/
Sagt zu allen Kalssen was, Lustig und sehr Wahr
The_Anti-Elf_Anthem - ****
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVwYKtgFYCc
XFIRE: http://www.xfire.com/files/2215/
Ein lied gegen Elfen
The_Uber_Man_Song - ***
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hg3BhHkT3KQ (btw wenn man "the uber man song" sucht bei youtube ist das ncoh vor dem ganzen nazi scheiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
XFIRE: http://www.xfire.com/files/2284/
Ich finds irgendwie gut bezweifel aber das das noch viel andere tun
TheBalladOfTheNoob - ****
XFIRE: http://www.xfire.com/files/2207/
Total cool - wurde bereits gepostet
World_of_Whatever - ***
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gc8wbqZ03Ik
XFIRE: http://www.xfire.com/files/2196/
Total sinnfreis Video mit eigenartigem text und musik^^
wow_logic - ****
XFIRE: http://www.xfire.com/files/2213/
alle Wow Terminologie - wurde schon als "Unsere Sprache in einem Lied"
*Action - Darma*
Changed - ****
Gucken: http://www.machinima.com/films.php?id=993 (auf "watch" klicken)
Download: http://www.rpgfilms.net/nuke/modules.php?n...tit&lid=204 (unten auf "go get it")
Film zu eien mLied geil gemacht (troll schurke rächt sich an nachtelfen)
Chronicles_of_Jojin_-_The_Caverns_of_Time *(lustig)* - ***
GoogleVideo: http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-3936270501539424369
XFIRE: http://www.xfire.com/files/2223/
Troll geht in der zeit zurück - von wow über WC2 nach D2
Edge_of_Remorse - *****
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3eEHo72h3g
XFIRE: http://www.xfire.com/files/2206/
Verdammt gut gemachter film über gut und böse. Genial gemacht.
My_Life_for_the_Horde_-_The_Legend_of_Seemos - ****
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ar7uN--3TZM
XFIRE: http://www.xfire.com/files/2195/
Über die Ork vergangenheit.
*skill*
Alterac Mindcontrol Massacre *(lustig)* - *****
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQ3gkWbnNnM
XFIRE: http://www.xfire.com/files/537/
Horden Priester der mit mindcontrol den allianz einagng des AV freilegt absolut göttlcih 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gehört eigentlcih eher in die Kategorie Witzig wenn mans gesehen hat^^.
Stupid_Mage_Tricks (lustig; wenn man darüber lachen kann dass ein mage viele schwere Elite gegner am laufenden Band legen kann, auch im doppelpack oder Triplet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) - ****
GoogleVideo: http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-5816901781248786805
XFIRE: http://www.xfire.com/files/873/
Mage der zeigt was man im PVE alles reissen kann. ohne drauf zu gehen
*PvP*

Zwei egniale Mages (nicht 3 minuten!)  die open pvp machen. Beide haben ein Fable dafür sich mit 2 gegnern anzu legen^^
Dunst4MagePvP - ***
http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=16853
Dunst_1_Mage_PvP_-_extended_version - ***
Dunst_2_-_Mage_PvP - *****
XFIRE: http://www.xfire.com/files/1272/
Dunst_3_-_Mage_PvP - ****
Vurtne_Elemental_PvP_4_39B - ****
http://hosted.filefront.com/vurtne
vurtne_frostmage_pvp_2 - ****
http://search.filefront.com/vurtne
*Allimania bei MyVideo(lustig)*
Allimania - The Movie 1
Allimania - The Movie 2
Allimania - The Movie 3
Allimania - The Movie 4
Allimania - The Movie 5
Allimania - The Movie 6 Teaser


----------



## Thoa (20. Februar 2007)

Ich gebe meine Elke auf... ich bin nun ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 daLord-Fanboy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schau mir die Videos später an.. die lustigen kommen dann in die Liste oben. Finde aber die Liste auch so schon Klasse. Du bist eine echte Bereicherung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daLord (20. Februar 2007)

btw ich muss noch mal was loswerden was grob in den Thread passt^^

ich versuche mir jetzt seit 2 Tagen das 3. PvP Video von Vurtne runter zu laden. Die Datei ist 692.485 KB groß. Beim ersten Versuch hab ich das zu nem schlechten Zeitpunkt angefangen zu laden von Filefront. nämlcih ab 12Uhr. um die Uhrzeit gehts auch in Amerika los mit ziehen von deher hohe Belastung und ich hab gerademal 15 KB/s. Also nach 11 Stunden Download bei 89% also ca 600 MB cverlier ich dei Verbindung. Gestern starte ich um 15:00 Uhr noch eien Versuch. nach geschlagenen 6 stunden bei 51% stürtzt mei nPC ab und ich kan nden Download auch nicht Fortstetzeten. Aber heute wird das alles getoppt. heute um 07:30 starte ich nen neuen Versuch und se geht auch hammer schnell weil Amerika noch schläft. NAch ca 5,5 Stunden (ich musst zwischen duch einmal pausieren und die Zeitrechnung hat danach wieer neu angefangen) bricht der Download schon wieder ab. Aber seht selbst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das nicht schlimm ? 400kb von 692.485 KB haben noch gefehlt? das gibts doch gar nciht oder? Und jetzt bin ich beim 4ten versuch nachdem ich in ca 22 stunden ca 1,5GB umsonst downgeloadet habe hoffe cih das es enlcih klappt. (im mom 64%,440MB nach 7 stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

/edit: Versuch 4: 8 stunden 69% 480 MB ENDE
So morgen der 5. und letzte Verscuh wenns dann nicht klappt geb ichs auf. Warum gibts das scheiß video auch nur über filefront.

/edit zwei: zur besten Sendezeit heute von 06:50 bis 09:29 hats dann endlich geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (20. Februar 2007)

Dann kann ich dir ja nur Glück wünschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Seiten wie Filefront meide ich inzwischen zwecks Downloadspeed und den Abbrüchen. Ich an deiner Stelle hätte ja eh schon lange aufgegeben.. also Gratuliere zum Durchhaltevermögen.

Und nun will ich Videos sehen. Jaaaa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pfotenhauer (21. Februar 2007)

Das darf auch nicht fehlen BigBlueDress 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (21. Februar 2007)

Die Liste auf Seite 1 wurde Dank daLord erweitert. Schön langsam siehts echt gut aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derakon (21. Februar 2007)

Das darf nich fehlen... Is mein Lieblings Video im hinblick auf WoW Musik und ein bisl Comedy und Action auch ein bissi  .... is cool! : 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=zBsfW6rb-6U 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exodos (21. Februar 2007)

Ich hab mir nicht alle Movs angesehn aber das hier is auch cool

Und noch was: Gnome Race


----------



## daLord (21. Februar 2007)

Und weiter gehts die. Die Skill abteilung ist noch so leer. und PvE und PvP zusammenzufassen ist ja auch nicht so prickelnd. Also rewrite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Skill (PvP)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Vurtne Frost Mage PvP* ( daLord )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Vurtne Frost Mage PvP 2* ( daLord )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Vurtne Elemental Mage PvP 3* ( daLord )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Vurtne Elemental Mage PvP 4* ( daLord )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Ruler Insane PvP (Rouge)* ( daLord )
Skill (PvE)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Stupid Mage Tricks* ( daLord )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Stupider Mage Tricks* ( daLord )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Even Stupider Mage Tricks* ( daLord )
Ist leider aufgrund meiner Klassenwahl recht mage lastig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (21. Februar 2007)

/aktualisiert
und das beste Video aller Zeiten auch noch rangehängt: *Here Without You*


----------



## gold-9 (21. Februar 2007)

World of Warcraft - Beer Song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlULgi92zK8
World of Warcraft Beer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfWkD7EXryU...ted&search=
Beer Goggles - d00d Looks Like a Lady! - WoW
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YonQ7f6Mht8...ted&search=
Code Monkey
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4Wy7gRGgeA
World of Warcraft - Frost Shock!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5mD1n4v2JA
Numa Numa World of warcraft
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHF483cuzuY
. World of warcraft korn

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JdpgQvr2ZE
WOW Funny Song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xfnt1bnA__M
lonely funny world of warcraft video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-J1zofkVy3k
Can't Touch This - WoW style
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1s7Q7w_jJo
world of warcraft level up
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ts0j3Am2m0o

WOW - gnomevasion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBCqYmUigQc

CSI_orgrimmar (funny)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pacSnDPiBR8
World of warcarft snowball fight!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaBKGoasjGI

WoW 60mage pwning, funny
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZMCGeAWTdU





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daLord (21. Februar 2007)

Das sind nen Haufen guter Videos. Nur es is twie ich gesagt habe "FROSTSHOCK" ist nen sehr bekanntes Zitat aus "Detiy Switcher" Scheinbar hat irgendwer das ganze Video dann gleich so benannt, also das ist halt schon gepostet worden. Außerdem finde ich das "WOW Funny Song" recht Niveaulos. Und das mage Video find ich weder gut noch witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nicht viel gescheites drin. Halt nen 3 Minuten Mage der rum ganked. Aber rest is cool.

Allerdings glaube ich man müsste Mittlerweile weiter unterteilen. Es gibt mittlerweile sehr viel Videos für die Kategorie Musik. Hier könnte man vll nochmal unterteieln nach Videos die sic hauch vom Text mit WoW beschäftigen und Videos wo bereits bestehende Lieder mit WoW Szenen untermalt sind.

So hab jetzt die Muski Kategorie neu aufgeteilt, und gold-9s Vidoes ins Format gebracht und einsortiert:

Fun - comedy



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *CSI_orgrimmar (funny)* ( gold-9 )
Musik über WoW
*Ballad of the N00b* ( Kruaal )
*Unsere Sprache in einem Lied* ( gold-9 )
*The Tauren's Kilt* ( gold-9 )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *BillyMaclure* ( daLord )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Thats The World of Warcraft that You Play* ( daLord )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *The Anti-Elf Anthem* ( daLord )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *The Uber Man Song* ( daLord )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *World of Whatever* ( daLord )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Big Blue Dress with subtiles* ( Pfotenhauer )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *The Great Kodo* ( Exodos )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *world of warcraft level up* ( gold-9 )
Musikclips WoW-Style
*Internet is for Porn * ( Simyo )
*Just My Imagination* ( len )
*I'm too Sexy* ( len )
*She's too fat for me* ( len )
*WoW Hardware Store* ( gold-9 )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Shut your mouth* ( Derakon )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Here Without You* ( Thoa )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *World of Warcraft - Beer Song* ( gold-9 )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *World of Warcraft Beer* ( gold-9 )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Beer Goggles - d00d Looks Like a Lady! - WoW* ( gold-9 )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Code Monkey* ( gold-9 )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Numa Numa World of warcraft* ( gold-9 )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *World of warcraft korn* ( gold-9 )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *lonely funny world of warcraft video* ( gold-9 )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Can't Touch This - WoW style* ( gold-9 )
Fun - Sonstiges



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *WOW - gnomevasion* ( gold-9 )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *World of warcarft snowball fight!* ( gold-9 )
Also Frostshock war ja schon da. Das Funny Video ist nicht drin, weilo ich denke ein Video wo jemand die Models Verändert um die Mädels ganz auszuziehen udn dann nen ganzes Video tanzen zu lassen ist nicht unbedingt etwas was im ersten Post landen muss. Und das mage Video ist nicht drin weil jeder mage Spieler weinen würde das unter "Skill (PvP)" einzusortieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wirklich witzig oder wenigstens richtig Gut gemacht ists auch nicht. Nett zum gucken aber auf die Startseite muss es m.E. nicht.

Aber ich hab noch ein wirklich schlechtes PvP Video. Habs grad noch mal aus der ICQ history gekramt. Ein Druiden "PvP" Video. Erst mal ist die Name und Anfangs Kalauer schlecht bei Allimania geklaut aber das ist noch nix gegen den Inhalt. Er zeigt in dem Video wie gut er Stoffies mit low hp ganken kann, dass er gut mit vielen kollegen zusammen einen Hordler plätten kann. Achtet da mal drauf. Abe rdas sahne häupchen ist die erste kapf szene. er greift nen Krieger mit 1/3 hp an und loost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder auch gut er greift mit eienm andern zusammen ne hordler an und als sein kollege down geht wird ganz plötzlcih aus geblendet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.myvideo.de/watch/46169


----------



## Thoa (21. Februar 2007)

Uff... Schon wieder soviele neue Videos. Ich habe leider heute Abend wenig Zeit. Also wenn du dir die Aussortier und Einordnungsarbeit machen willst daLord wäre ich dir sehr Dankbar. Muss aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hätte mir nicht gedacht dass wir nach 2 Tagen schon eine so tolle Liste zusammen haben.


----------



## gold-9 (21. Februar 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Hätte mir nicht gedacht dass wir nach 2 Tagen schon eine so tolle Liste zusammen haben.



Ich kann noch so ne liste machen=) und wenn du mir ein paar tage zeit läst könnte ich dir so um die 70 dazumachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (21. Februar 2007)

Na Qualität ist mir doch wichtiger, als die Masse. Bisher haben wir das ja gut geschafft, hoffentlich bleibts so. daLord haut euch mit ihren schnellen Fingern wenn ihr nichts ordentliches postet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gold-9 (21. Februar 2007)

Ich schaue mir die auch alle an! Es gib viel Mist und muss ja nicht alles rein


----------



## daLord (21. Februar 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> daLord haut euch mit ihren schnellen Fingern wenn ihr nichts ordentliches postet.



Bitte mit "seinen" schnellen Fingern. Ich wusste, dass es nur zu Missverständnissen führen wird, wenn ich nur weibliche Chars in der Sig hab. Aber das sind halt die mit den höchsten Lvln.

aber ich bin das ja gewöhnt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vll sollte ich lieber das Bild in die Signatur packen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gold-9 (21. Februar 2007)

Gut gemacht daLord mit der Liste!!! Respect!^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (21. Februar 2007)

So aktualisiert *wischt sich den Schweiss von der Stirn*
Jo das WoW Whisper-Bild ist ganz nett.. vor allem wie charmant dein Gegenüber die Frage formuliert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So nun aber Schluss für heute mit Videos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gold-9 (21. Februar 2007)

kk Morgen kommt mehr=)
Sollen wir noch ne Bildergalerie machen Irgendwie? ^^


----------



## MrFlix (22. Februar 2007)

Suche gerade fleißig nach meinem lieblings vid...müsste gleich kommen ^^

edit:

Is no longer available 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lohmi1993 (22. Februar 2007)

len schrieb:


> Meine drei absoluten Favoriten in Sachen WoW Musikvideos sind die folgenden...
> 
> Just My Imagination
> i'm too sexy
> ...




Das I'm too sexy  is voll witzig xD
Die anderen sind auch gut aber das hab ich am besten bisher gefunden^^


----------



## Exodos (22. Februar 2007)

Die meisten kenn ich schon sind aba trozden cool. Sind auch viele Movs vom Xfire Summercontest dabei

Da wer ich auf youtube noch eins hochladen was gewonnen hat

Edit: ok war schon upgeloadet The Anti-Elf Anthem

EditEdit^^: Da gibs ja auch nochn geiles tank PVP mov hab ich schon mal im Tank forum reingestellt WoW PvP HW Warrior


----------



## gold-9 (22. Februar 2007)

Muss nuchr rein!! Ich finde es sehr cool!^^


----------



## daLord (22. Februar 2007)

gold-9 schrieb:


> Muss nuchr rein!! Ich finde es sehr cool!^^



Also gold-9, daran das in einem Sammelthread sachen zwei mal gepostet werden hab ich mich ja mittlerweile gewöht aber das man ein und die selbe Person ein Video zwei mal Postet? Das hab ich noch nie gesehen. Guck mal in deine Psot mit der Nummer: Beitragslink: #9.


----------



## gold-9 (22. Februar 2007)

daLord schrieb:


> Also gold-9, daran das in einem Sammelthread sachen zwei mal gepostet werden hab ich mich ja mittlerweile gewöht aber das man ein und die selbe Person ein Video zwei mal Postet? Das hab ich noch nie gesehen. Guck mal in deine Psot mit der Nummer: Beitragslink: #9.


LOL ich wolt eigentlich ein anderes Video schicken.
Sry falscher Link


----------



## Chaoskaot (23. Februar 2007)

Hi 

tolle Filme alle am besten find ich allimania und billy maclure oder world of whatever ^^

das hier find ich aber auch nicht schlecht www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKfGw9mGmuY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daLord (23. Februar 2007)

Dann geb ich mal wieder was zum besten. Ein neues Priest PvP Movie. Um Thoa die Arbeit zu erleichtern, gibts sofort die komplette Liste an Vidoes für den ersten Post die seit der aktualisierung dazu gekommen sind:

Skill (PvP)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *WoW PvP HW Warrior* ( Exodos )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *rang 13 Priest pvp* ( daLord )
Weiterhin hab ich noch nen Änderungswunsch. Ich war schon als ich es gepostet habe mit der Namen der Kategorie "Musik über WoW" unzufrieden. Mir kam es so vor als ob es noch ein passenderes Wort gäbe, aber es wollte mit einfach nicht einfallen. Jetzt bin ich dann doch noch auf den passenden Titel gekommen. Da es hier ja um den Text geht und nicht um die Melodie find ich "Lieder über WoW" oder "Lieder zu WoW" viel besser. Das stellt dann auch gleich den Unterschied zu "Musikclips" deutlicher heraus.


----------



## Thoa (24. Februar 2007)

Guten Morgen!

Danke an daLord  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Neue Clips hinzugefügt, Titel geändert und die ganzen "Neu" Grafiken ausser bei den jetzigen zwei entfernt. Erst ab jetzt gilt dieses "Neu" ja wirklich, wenn wir ehrlich sind. Momentan sind es nur eine Sammlung der Lieblingsvideos. Ab jetzt gehts da los!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gold-9 (24. Februar 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Danke an daLord
> 
> ...


Soll ich ne neue Liste machen?


----------



## daLord (24. Februar 2007)

gold-9 schrieb:


> Soll ich ne neue Liste machen?



*NEIN*

Es sollte in diesem Thread, spätestens ab jetzt, darum gehen, Videos zu posten die man für sehr empfehlenswert hält und nicht YouTube, MyVideo und GoogleVideo nach allen WoW Videos abzusuchen die man findet. Das kann jeder selbst machen da für bracuh er den thread nicht! Wenn du beim nächsten besuch eines der Video Portale ein oder zwei Videos findest welche du für wirklcih genial hältst, freuen wir uns sehr darüber wenn du die uns postest damit wir auch darüber lachen können, oder staunen oder halt sonstwas. ABER keine sinnfreien Listen von Videos posten die man bei Youtube findet.

Thoa du hast die beiden neuen PVP-Videos ausversehen bei PvE reingepackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gold-9 (24. Februar 2007)

daLord schrieb:


> *NEIN*
> 
> Es sollte in diesem Thread, spätestens ab jetzt, darum gehen, Videos zu posten die man für sehr empfehlenswert hält und nicht YouTube, MyVideo und GoogleVideo nach allen WoW Videos abzusuchen die man findet. Das kann jeder selbst machen da für bracuh er den thread nicht! Wenn du beim nächsten besuch eines der Video Portale ein oder zwei Videos findest welche du für wirklcih genial hältst, freuen wir uns sehr darüber wenn du die uns postest damit wir auch darüber lachen können, oder staunen oder halt sonstwas. ABER keine sinnfreien Listen von Videos posten die man bei Youtube findet.
> 
> ...


Thoa denkste auch so??


----------



## daLord (24. Februar 2007)

Ok ich bin zwar nicht Thoa aber ich antworte trotzdem noch mal. Ich behaupte einfach mal das es doch wirklich klar ist, dass es nicht darum geht alles reinzuposten was man zu WoW findet. Weil dann könnte man auch gleich  auf die Seiten gehen und einfach "Wow" ins Suchfenster-Eingeben. In solch einem Thread muss es ja eigentlcih darum gehen, Empfehlungen an die anderen zu machen und gerade auf Sachen hinzuweisen die ganz neu zu gucken gibt. Weil wie gesagt unendliche Video Listen erhält jeder, wenn er WoW ins Suchfenster bei YouTube oder MyVideo schreibt.


----------



## gold-9 (24. Februar 2007)

daLord schrieb:


> Ok ich bin zwar nicht Thoa aber ich antworte trotzdem noch mal. Ich behaupte einfach mal das es doch wirklich klar ist, dass es nicht darum geht alles reinzuposten was man zu WoW findet. Weil dann könnte man auch gleich  auf die Seiten gehen und einfach "Wow" ins Suchfenster-Eingeben. In solch einem Thread muss es ja eigentlcih darum gehen, Empfehlungen an die anderen zu machen und gerade auf Sachen hinzuweisen die ganz neu zu gucken gibt. Weil wie gesagt unendliche Video Listen erhält jeder, wenn er WoW ins Suchfenster bei YouTube oder MyVideo schreibt.


hmm ok haste auch irgentwie recht


----------



## Thoa (24. Februar 2007)

gold-9 schrieb:


> Thoa denkste auch so??


Jop, tue ich. Mir ist die Liste ja jetzt schon fast zu lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fehler wird gleich ausgebessert. Danke.. Hey es ist noch früh!

*schlürft seinen Tee*


----------



## gold-9 (24. Februar 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Jop, tue ich. Mir ist die Liste ja jetzt schon fast zu lang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


kk wenn ich was sehr gutes finde stell ichs mal rein dann lasse ich mal mein ´´Video farming´´ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaelthalas (25. Februar 2007)

also ich weiß jetzt nich ob des schon gepostet wurde, hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen.....
is mein lieblings-wow video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHyLjmqYC84
(was für die hordler hier   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Lorille (25. Februar 2007)

Legatio Inferi vs. Patchwerk 

Ein Video von unserem allerersten Patchwerkkill, gefilmt und editiert von mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (25. Februar 2007)

Echt cooles Video Lorille. Aber ich denke wir werden so "normale" Bosskill Videos in der Liste mal auslassen. Ich könnte mir so komplette Instanzmovies und gezieltere PVE Movies aber sehr gut vorstellen. Wenn wir jetzt aber mit einzelnen Bosskills anfangen wirds bald total unübersichtlich und auch irgendwo uninteressant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kaelthalas, dein Video wurde hinzugefügt. Ist wirklich genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaelthalas (26. Februar 2007)

hier is noch eins, kennt wahrscheinlich eh schon jeder aber wayne^^

LEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOYYYYYYY

hier noch n pala-pvp video

Chipman

thx thoa :>


----------



## Thoa (26. Februar 2007)

Leeroy Jenkins wurde hinzugefügt. Eine Schande, dass wir das noch nicht hatten. 
Das PVP Video hat mich jetzt nicht so überzeugt von daher ists auch noch nicht in der Liste. Es sollen wirklich nur ECHT gute da rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nemeside (26. Februar 2007)

Ich habe auch paar Sachen.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=50...rld+of+warcraft     <--- Music-clip

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1...nk+14&hl=en  <--- Krieger in PvP (Gefällt mir. Man sieht nicht jedes mal so viee Zahlen hochsteigen).


----------



## Pfotenhauer (27. Februar 2007)

Hier auch noch ein Krieger Video  mit legendärer Waffe Sulfuras


----------



## razielsun (28. Februar 2007)

da ich dieses wow logic video einfach NUR GEILOMATICO finde habe ich mal für alle faulen rumgeklickt und das gefunden: 

video zum ansehen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0gHTlnwurY

art homepage: 
http://www.kotrl.co.uk/wow/wowlogic.html

music download: 
http://files.filefront.com/WoW_Logic___Son...;/fileinfo.html

und der video download! 
http://files.filefront.com/WoW_Logic___Enh...;/fileinfo.html


----------



## daLord (28. Februar 2007)

Also wer WoW Logic auch so geil findet, Xfire und so wie ich schlechte Erfahrungen mit Filefront geamcht hat (Post #19 im Thread), kann sich das Video auch über Xfire runterladen:
WoW Movie Contest: WoW Logic

Ich hab auch mal wieder nach tollen Videos gesucht. Musste aber feststellen, dass das was ich schon kannte alles besser war als, dass was es bei Youtube auftreiebn konnte. Da findet sich fast nur Crap! Aber nen bischen was gabs doch noch.

Was davon dem Herrn Thoa gefällt kann er ja kopieren und in den ersten post packen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

500 Miles ist ein Lied was ich sowieso gut finde und das Video dazu ist ganz ansprechend gemacht (Die Qualität der Musikclips im ersten Post ist, ich nenns mal "wechselhaft". von daher passt, dass da auf jeden Fall rein). Time of our Lives setzt meines Erachtens, zu mindest zu Beginn, den Songtext sehr kreativ um.

Musikclips WoW-Style
*500 Miles* ( daLord )
*Time of Our Lives* ( daLord )
dann hätten wir hier ein sehr gut gemachten Film für die Kategorie Drama. Ist Inhaltlich nich viel los aber gut gemacht.

Action - Drama
*Return* ( daLord )
Und das ist noch was in de Kategory Comedy. Nicht so der Brüller. Aber ganz nett um sich das mal anzugucken.
The University of Stormwind

Und bald such ich noch mal ausführlich zu meinem Lieblingsthema PvP. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die meisten PvP Videos in den Video Portalen aus Szenen bestehen wo sooooo unglaublich große zahlen aufleuchten. Aber so Videos wo wirklcih herrausforderung gesucht werden wie auch mal 1 gegen 2 (wie zum Beispiel in den 4 Mage videos die ich gepostet habe) gibts fast nie. Entweder ist genau andersrum mit 2 gegen 1 und die hauen  den um oder wenn nen kampf ist wo ein zweiter gegner kommt wird sofort die flucht angetreten. So richtige Skill Vidoes gibts selten. Ic hwürde so gerne die "Dunst" Videos posten, aber die habe ich noch nirgendwo zum angucken gefunden. 
Naja aber ich geb di Hoffnung nicht auf und mach mich die tage mal auf die Suche.


----------



## Nemeside (28. Februar 2007)

da Lord, da du Magier-PvP-Videos magst habe ich welche aus meiner "Sammlung" herausgesucht. 1 vs.2 ist meistens der Fall. Es ist alles von video.google.de, aber auf www.warcraftmovies.com kannst du dir die herunterladen (aber leider meistens nur über FiliFront).

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-6842193600891339580

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-11...amp;q=Albis+PvP

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=363...amp;q=Albis+PvP

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=865...mp;q=last+ovski


Gruß


----------



## Thoa (28. Februar 2007)

*hustet* Duuuu dalord? Könntest du mir das wieder zusammenfassen und sagen was gut und schlecht ist? *blickt fragend nach Oben*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich werde mir die Videos morgen oder übermorgen mal ansehen, bin leider gleich wieder weg. Aber ich aktualisiere noch.. keine Sorge. Hihi


----------



## daLord (28. Februar 2007)

Ok ich bin am sortieren. Viel schönes PvP material dabei hab ich im ersten Blick schon mal gesehen.

Ich hoffe das Nemeside damit einverstanden ist, dass ich seine PN hier rein poste. Er hat mir noch drei Vids geschickt. Da ich dafür ja nicht die richtige Addresse, bin sondern es darum geht die mit anderen zu Teilen, pack ich die PM mal solange in meine Post bis er sie hier rein gepostet hat.



> Ahoi.
> Eine WoW-Geschichte habe ich in den ganzen Posts nicht gesehen...  Und sie ist schon mal legendär. "Illegal Danish"  ( http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7...rld+of+warcraft )
> 
> Ausserdem ein nettes Tanzvideo ( http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=72...rld+of+warcraft )
> ...



Also los gehts.

Post #58: Das Musik Video Billy Maclure wurde bereits von daLord gepostet. Das Krieger Video ist ganz nett.
Post #59: Hmm ... nen Krieger PvE in dem 3 minuten lang die gleiche Stelle gefarmt wird ist nicht so der Hit. (aber Musik ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Post #60: Mehr links für ein bereits gepostets cooles video.
Post #61: Die Musik Clips sind im Rahmen dessen was bereits in der Liste ist. Und das Drama Video ist nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Post #62: Da hat einer Geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Vurtne video  wurde bereits von daLord gepostet. Aber auch zwei der anderen Vids sind genau der Style von PVP Video den ich mag. Von Albis hab ich schon mal gelesen, aber bin damals bei filefront irgendwie nicht auf die Verlinkten Vids gekommen. Jetzt kann ich endlich gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PN: Also das erste find ich persöhnlich nicht so gut. Thoa da müsstest du mal selbst gucken wie du das einschätzt. Das tanz Video ist zwar gut aber ne Sammlng von tanzenden WoW Chars anzu legen ist vll nicht unbedigt notwendig (Haben ja schon das "Wo die Tänze herkommen"-Video). Und das letzte ist der Brüller überhauapt. find ich klassse von der Idee und von der umsetztung.


Musikclips WoW-Style



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *500 Miles* ( daLord )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Time of Our Lives* ( daLord )
Sonstiges (Fun)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *World of Offline Gaming* ( Nemeside )
Action - Drama



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Return* ( daLord )
Skill (PvP)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Rank 14 Orc Warrior : The Power of Fury* ( Nemeside )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Fire In The Sky - Albis (Mage)* ( Nemeside )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Albis 3 (Mage)* ( Nemeside )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Honest Expression - Albis (Mage)* ( daLord )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Rage Of Angels Albis (Mage)* ( daLord )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Albis 2 (Mage)* ( daLord )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Interface - Albis (Mage)* ( daLord )


----------



## Nemeside (28. Februar 2007)

Das mit den Doppelposts tut mir Leid. Ich habe zwar versucht alles durchzugucken, aber, wenn manche Posts später evtl. editiert werden, bekomme ich nichts mit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Irgendwann setze ich mich mal hin und schaue meine "Sammlung" durch. Vielleicht findet sich da wieder etwas passendes.


----------



## razielsun (1. März 2007)

anmerkung: ich finde es schade das das meiste auf englisch ist... (ich kann es nur halbwegs -.-)


----------



## Epikur (12. März 2007)

Eine Geschichte über einen einsamen Tauren Krieger, hoffe es wurde noch nicht gepostet, hab das ganze nur schnell überflogen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADa3kjc9-rs


----------



## Flapp (12. März 2007)

hey wie findet ihr das 



http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=53...rld+of+warcraft

/edith

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=539058259524299215

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4679257234238679803


ich fands ganz lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naz_gule (14. März 2007)

Hier auch noch ein Comedy Video von mir .... vllt gefällts euch 
Die Weihnachts Geschichte von Mykels


Enjoy ...


----------



## Master-Alucard (18. März 2007)

Hi,
nach fast ewigem Suchen (da ja schon fast alle guten Videos gepostet sind) hab ich auch endlich eines gefunden. Ist zwar nich so lustig wie die andren aber immerhin.  

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?id=12592

des Video kommt auch von den switcher-machern.
Lasst euch überraschen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (20. März 2007)

MANN xD vergröhle mir immer noch den kopf vor lachen xD das is ein HAmmervidieo^^nimm die in deine liste^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyfzbYqP3NE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 des is auch voll nice^^

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=71...;q=WoW+bc+dance

:b Mann machen die fun^^

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=28...;q=WoW+bc+dance

nicht vergessen : alles unter musik-clips^^


----------



## Zonalar (20. März 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der hammer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CCSDMnd0Ic


----------



## Thoa (21. März 2007)

Zur Info: Ich aktualisiere die Übersicht am Wochenende. habe momentan sowas von GAR KEINE Zeit.. aber es wird gemacht. 

Gruß Gruß
Thoa, hechelnderweise


----------



## Master-Alucard (21. März 2007)

Nach längerem suchen endlich doch noch ein Video gefunden:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWjc3GIdY6A...ted&search=

Der ultimative Showdown zwischen 40 Schamanen und 40 Paladinen!

Wer gewinnt ist leider unklar (zumindest für mich^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Edit:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AJoOw4JqPo...ted&search=
Für alle Leute die das T4-Set sehen wollen is die Beta ich Garantiere für nichts

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5UrEqKOP2k&NR
und nun für alle Leute die das T5-set sehen wollen!

könnte mir mal bitte jemand sagen was der Schurke für Klingen-set hat, würde mich mal interessieren, weil in anderen Foren heisst es es seien Gm-Waffen, und in einem Blizzard-forum hab ich gelesen jemand hätte die ich verstehe leidder Gottes die spielmechanik für Gm-Waffen nich, für was brauchen Gms überhaupt Waffen  Gms dürfen doch überhauüt keine Waffen benutzen und in ihrer Freizeit spielen sie doch normal, oder etwa nich??? Bitte um erklärung!(und ja ich weiss das dass nich in den Thread passt deshalb möchte ich mich auch schoneinmal von vornherein entschuldigen)

P.S.: Das Klingen-Set sieht aus wie wenns Illidans Klingen wären bin mir nich sicher


----------



## Arock2135 (21. März 2007)

Richtig geil die Videos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Epikur (24. März 2007)

Wer die Ironie und Anspielungen erkennt wird sich köstlich amüsieren, habs schon so lang in der Fav. Liste das ichs ganz übersehen habe.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1393677960885570768


----------



## cRueMeL (24. März 2007)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/578708 

hab ich mal vor ner ewigkeit gemacht is aber geil^^


----------



## White_Magic (26. März 2007)

Mich wunderts das hier das eindeutig beste Video überhaupt fehlt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

South Park 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PS: Ich kann euch jetzt schon verraten das ihr nach diesem Video den Satz "Mom, Bathroom!" nie wieder vergessen werdet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Claudib (26. März 2007)

Wenn das hier nicht da ist dann fehlt was : Gnom Race 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gold-9 (30. März 2007)

White_Magic schrieb:


> Mich wunderts das hier das eindeutig beste Video überhaupt fehlt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die ist geschnitten -.-


----------



## Master-Alucard (1. April 2007)

So und damit jetzt niemand rumheult ich habs!
Ich bin einfach nur toll die Englische Original Folge South Park-WoW ungeschnitten ohne untertitel:


http://www.myvideo.de/watch/192560

Die deutsche Folge war echt schlecht übersetzt!
Viel Spaß damit^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draentor (4. April 2007)

Boah die war soooooooooooooo geil die South Park Folge über WoW!

Ich weiss jetzt net ob dieses Video schon jemand reingestellt hat... aber das is einfach klasse^^

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-23...p;q=unbreakable


----------



## Patricko (12. April 2007)

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=9052918097374394431


Maydie aber ich glaube jemand hat das Video schon gepostet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordThunderbolt (14. April 2007)

hoffe hab das jetz net übersehen:
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5773627873029327429

hm bei den meisten anderen versteh ich wenig :/ mangelhafte englischkenntnisse^^
aber The internet is for porn is geil xD


----------



## daLord (20. April 2007)

Hab letztens ncoh nen Video gelinked bekommen in dem nen lvl 70 Hunter den World Boss Azuregos solo erledigt. Und Barlow hat sich noch so übers "Pet Heal eqiup" lsutig geamcht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Huntard vs Goliath - Solo Azuregos*


----------



## Slowpinger (20. April 2007)

Müsst selbst entscheiden, ob es in die Kategorie "Tanzvideos" passt^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lx8NAi0L3fA


----------



## Flash_over (21. April 2007)

Huhu, ich suche ein bestimmtes video vieleicht könnt ihr mir hier weiterhelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *das hoffe ich mal*
Und zwar ist das ein WoW Video wo Musik Clips nachgemacht werden und das sind mehrere Lieder im Mix 3-4 Lieder. Und das letzte lied ist von ACDC - Thunderstuck  und da spielt ein Untoter luftgitarre. Ich Hoffe ihr wisst welches ich meine. hat das jemand da?? oder weiss jemand ne seite wo man das finden könnte ?? ich hatte das aus irgendeinem forum beim surfen.
Dummerweise habe ich mir weder das forum noch das vid gemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schonmal danke für die hilfe
gruss flashy


----------



## daLord (22. April 2007)

Das coole Video ist von Zorkal.



Zorkal schrieb:


> Blizzard hat ja anscheinend  "voll die Paras"(Wie mein Murlocfreund zusagen *klick mich*)
> davor das Horde und Allianz miteinander reden können.



Und vergleichbar hätte ich da noch Raid-Leiter die beim Wipe ausflippen. Ich pack die drei mal unter ne neue Kategorie.

WoW-Spieler speaking



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Murlocs* ( Zorkal )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Onyxia Wipe Animation (World of Warcraft)* ( daLord )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Wipe Club compilation* ( daLord )


----------



## MarkusGathome (23. April 2007)

In die neue Kategorie "WoW-Spieler speaking" passt auch noch gut:

http://zensiert.us/stuff/090806_penispumpe.mp3

Ist leider nur ne mp3, aber das mit den Murlocs ist ja auch nicht wirklich nen Video.

Kleiner Spoiler: Entstand bei der kleinen Wartephase(15 min.) bei Nef, wenn man gewiped ist.


----------



## mgh (25. April 2007)

^^best of all XD


----------



## Flash_over (26. April 2007)

mgh schrieb:


> ^^best of all XD


Der ist echt geil ! Hehe habe tränen gelacht !!!


----------



## Zonalar (28. April 2007)

ROFLMAO!!!! das dieses video noch ned drin is… 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das is einfach ein muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEWgs6YQR9A


----------



## Thoa (28. April 2007)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ROFLMAO!!!! das dieses video noch ned drin is…
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Schlag mich, aber ich finde das Video absolut langweilig und unlustig. Vielleicht deshalb noch nicht in der Liste?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daLord (29. April 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Schlag mich, aber ich finde das Video absolut langweilig und unlustig. Vielleicht deshalb noch nicht in der Liste?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schließ ich mcih an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist zwar von Oxhorn aber die "Shorts" gehören nicht zu den besten sachen von ihm.


----------



## Nawk (29. April 2007)

Ich weiss nich ob es schon jemand reingestellt hat aber hier
Whatever ^^
http://youtube.com/watch?v=yB97KygvPFk


----------



## Xentos (30. April 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_l-YJ-RFQQA&NR=1


----------



## Thravvn (2. Mai 2007)

Xentos schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_l-YJ-RFQQA&NR=1


^
|
Echt kein Plan was sich dieser YouTube user dabei gedacht hat

Hier das "Orginal" DRUCKWELLE WoW Video.

Hier noch das Sturmlaufvideo.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2007)

hey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nichts gegen roflmao!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es ist eben so verblödelt das ich mich jedesmal rofle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es ist einfach so dämlich!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich fall um…

/1 priester zum beleben gesucht

ps :dalord…postest du auch mal die allymania HÖRSPIELE ? wär net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hast nen tollen geschmack was video angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adler_Auge (15. Mai 2007)

Klick Mich und ich erfülle dir einen Wunsch ! 


Ich finde es richtig geil !


----------



## Mines (18. Mai 2007)

Das sind meiner meinung nach die besten videos
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=74...craft+episode+1
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=19...craft+episode+2
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4...craft+episode+3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murkelz (23. Mai 2007)

Servus,

ich beschäftige mich zwar noch nicht allzulange mit WoW-Videos, doch habe ich dieses gefunden und bin schlichtweg begeistert:

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/download.php...26&mirror=2

Es ist ein Jäger-PvP-Video und besticht durch seine sehr gute Qualität.
Die Musik (wie immer geschmacksache) passt meiner Meinung nach perfekt und ist nicht diese 08/15-Mukke, die man in jedem Video hört..

Mein Jäger ist zwar bei weitem nicht Lvl 70, d.h. ich kann kann das eigetnlcih eher wenig beurteilen, aber ich finde der Kerl hat echt was drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordThunderbolt (23. Mai 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JsDZJlXjnc...ted&search= 
baby it's cold outside


----------



## Draentor (24. Mai 2007)

Murkelz schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> http://www.warcraftmovies.com/download.php...26&mirror=2
> 
> ...


----------



## Zonalar (28. Mai 2007)

Ihr kennt sie…Sie sind glitschig ,ekelhaft,und müffeln aus dem mund…ES SIND DIE MURLOCS!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_LhKNcxWPw...ted&search=

und hier is eine fortsetzung des armen gnoms

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9Fp9lArtw0...ted&search=

ICh find die gar nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für die gesamten 7 minuten is es das wert^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffed_Fan:o) (28. Mai 2007)

10 vs 1 WSG (kind of). IMO The Best WoW Fury Warrior. EVER.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-tf7jZ6wVo...ted&search=









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melfasa (29. Mai 2007)

die 2 geilsten vids überhaupt:
PvP undead rogue

grim - path of blood

grim - total annihilation


wobei ich das zweitere am geilsten find 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willmasta (1. Juni 2007)

Des is auch noch n1!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWo3nMaLzCI&eurl=


----------



## Minorus (2. Juni 2007)

Falls ich es überlesen habe: Sorry. Falls es noch nicht gepostet wurde: Nette Musik und Umsetzung ->

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rwh1MWg1LLA


----------



## Vil (10. Juni 2007)

ich geh ja mal davon aus, dass ihr die Liste im Ursprungs-Post aktualisiert, und da hab ich einen Klassiker nicht gefunden (zugegeben, ich hab nicht alle posts gelesen *asche über mein haupt* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ...also falls es schon drin ist möge man mir verzeihen, falls nicht.... REIN DAMIT in die Liste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The Pink Side Of WoW




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulcewer (10. Juni 2007)

Hi

Also ich weiß ned b das pvp video schon drinen is vom Stormstrike 
das is mein absulutes lieblings video ka warum

Mfg 
Soulcrewer

Edit:

syr hab was vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiß vill wer wie das lied heißt nach Stop


----------



## Lymandia (10. Juni 2007)

@ Vil .... lool *wegschmeiß*


einfach nur göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da fehlen nur noch die Baumschmuser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackrockPictures (11. Juni 2007)

Tauren Rennen 2
Tauren Rennen 3

10 kleine WoW Meister

Das Leben des Grizzlybären 1
Das Leben des Grizzlybären 2

WoW Hochzeit mit Storry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allimania 6


----------



## daLord (12. Juni 2007)

Ist hier wirklich Blackrock Pictures am start? Wenn ja hast du doch bestimmt auch ncoh Links zu Allimania 1 bis 5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die im Startposting waren auf MyVideo verlinkt wo sie ja wegen der 10 min Begrenzung gelöscht wurden... 

Also wenns die noch irgendwo gibt wär das cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackrockPictures (12. Juni 2007)

ja die habe ich auch noch

Allimania 1
Allimania 2
Allimania 3
Allimania 4

Teil 5 ist ja noch bei MyVideo Online


----------



## tschilpi (13. Juni 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8S6eHT1Ek0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowfly (13. Juni 2007)

let's go PINK

http://files.filefront.com//;7424258;/


----------



## BlackrockPictures (18. Juni 2007)

Wann werden die Movies auf der ersten Seiten denn so in der Regel erneuert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (18. Juni 2007)

Thoa macht derzeit wohl ne kleine "Forenpause". Ich werd ihn nachher mal fragen, wann er den Thread mal wieder aktualisiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siliuss (19. Juni 2007)

hi dieses lied is der hammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also angucken und freuen^^
ja noch viel spaß auf buffed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siliuss (19. Juni 2007)

hi dieses lied is der hammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also angucken und freuen^^
ja noch viel spaß auf buffed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=640...h&plindex=0


----------



## daLord (21. Juni 2007)

BlackrockPictures schrieb:


> Wann werden die Movies auf der ersten Seiten denn so in der Regel erneuert?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So hab mich mal wieder dran gesetzt und einiges vorne reingepackt.

Aktualisierung sind am anfang als der thread erstellt wurde noch recht häufig gewesen, aber jetzt ist da nicht mehr soooo der elan hinter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackrockPictures (21. Juni 2007)

Warum sind denn nicht die Movies

Tauren Rennen 2
Tauren Rennen 3

Das Leben des Grizzlybären 1
Das Leben des Grizzlybären 2

rein gekommen?


----------



## daLord (21. Juni 2007)

Wenn es dir so viel bedeutet das deine Videos in dem ersten Post drin sind pack ich se dir gerne rein. Allerdings habe ich sie aus follgendem Grund nicht reingepackt. (Dabei handelt es sich um eine absolut subjektive persönliche Meinung von mir). Diene Videos sind m.E. sehr hochwertig was technisches wie schnitt oder das speilen der chars usw. betrifft. Aber gerade diese vier von dir genannten Videos haben irgenedwie kein Spannungsbogen. Ich habe mich doch sehr gelangweilt beim gucken. Ich fand sie zu langatmig.

Das problem beim auswählen der Videos ist, dass ich und Thoa gern eine Liste von guten Videos machen wollten. Hierbei ist aber das Problem das wir nciht objektiv sind können und am ande nach unserern Geschmack entscheiden.

ICh habe aber so viel respekt vor deiner (eurer?) Arbeit das ich auch die 5 andern Videos noch vorne reinpacken würde wenn du es unbedingt wünscht.


Ps. Allerdings ist dies ja eigentlich nur ein x-Belibieger Thread in den vll 1% der Leute mal reingeschaut haben und nciht die Liste der Oscar Nominierungen.


----------



## BlackrockPictures (21. Juni 2007)

-->Nachtelfen-Sitzstreik vor den Toren von Orgrimmar<--
*hust*
langatmig
*hust*

mir ist es  eigentlich egal ob unsere Movies am anfang stehen, ich wollte nur fragen


----------



## daLord (21. Juni 2007)

Das nenn ich mal kostruktiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der erste der mal nen Video zum löschen vorschlägt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Meinung bin ich auch ... UND WEG! Naja binacuh erst Mod geworden als der Thread schon halb fertig war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Btw. Wenn wer noch mehr vorschläge für Videos hat die nicht gut sind bitt e sagen ich ahb die acuh nciht alle in erinnerung und das niveau der videos im start post ist m.E. auch stetig gestiegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw. Siehts du das eigentlich auch so das die Vids einen Möglciherweise nicht von Anfang bis ende Mitreissen und teilweise etwas daher plätschern? Würd mich die Meinung vom Autor mal zu interessieren. Das es schon Mordsmässig schwer ist ein Video auf dem Niveau wie die zu machen ist klar. Da gibst nicht viele die das können. Aber wie gesagt mich würd deien Meinung da interessieren ob da da auch noch kleine Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten siehst, rein objektiv xD. Also Autor ist das ja natürlich nicht imemr ganz einfach. Wie gesagt ich hab wirklcih respekt vor deiner arbeit, aber genau wie ich zu nem Millinen teuren Hollywood streifen ne meinung hab, obwohl ichs ncioht besser könnte, hab ich mir hier auch einfach ne Meinung zu.


----------



## Trixer (22. Juni 2007)

also hier habt ihr mal meine favoriten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
weiß aber ned ob die schon drin sind 
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/44894 10 kleine wow meister in nem anderen style als oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.myvideo.de/watch/42188 we will rock you :>
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/42145 auch hammer geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nicht zu vergessen das mit abstand geilste wow video das ich kenne
--> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/42113  tarzan and jane^^


----------



## Tschazera (29. Juni 2007)

World of Warcraft - A pirate i was meant to be
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKU5Wh6i2yI...ted&search=

World of Warcraft - Beer Song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlULgi92zK8...ted&search=

WORLD OF WARCRAFT TOO SEXY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_oKaCL-OA8...ted&search=

The Edge of Real Life
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBAoFIBrqbU...ted&search=

wow hardware store
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rwh1MWg1LLA...ted&search=

That's the World of Warcraft That You Play!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4TyqYsC26g...ted&search=




~edit~
OMG, dalord was soll das? von den besten vid machern machste die ganzen vids net rein? nur weil du sie langweilig findeest heist es net das aandere sie langweilig finden


----------



## Doomination (30. Juni 2007)

Ich hab hier ein paar tolle videos und clips entdeckt aber manche fand ich auch nur öde (Geschmackssache)

Ich persönlich find diesen japanischen (oder chinesischen ;P) Clip ganz gut gemacht
(weder PvP oder Comedy oder sowas)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UHfueeLrtg

hhoffentlich kommen noch paar gute vids  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (30. Juni 2007)

Die Idee an sich finde ich nicht schlecht, ich frage mich nur warum Ihr immer wieder auf Youtube etc. verlinkt wenn es viele der geposteten Movies in highres bei Warcraftmovies zum downloaden gibt.

//Rafa


----------



## Adler_Auge (30. Juni 2007)

Raefael schrieb:


> Die Idee an sich finde ich nicht schlecht, ich frage mich nur warum Ihr immer wieder auf Youtube etc. verlinkt wenn es viele der geposteten Movies in highres bei Warcraftmovies zum downloaden gibt.
> 
> //Rafa



Ganz einfach...............nicht jeder ist dort angemeldet bzw. möchte sich dort anmelden und nicht jeder will das downloaden, das beansprucht einfach zu viel Zeit und es nervt, ich finde da Youtube besser, da es schneller ist.


----------



## Nemeside (1. Juli 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTPAoNE3Cgg

Zieht euch das mal rein. *g*


----------



## Schimpansky (1. Juli 2007)

Ich habe mal so ein Video gesehen, wo ein Rouge mehrere Buffs hat... eigentlich enorm viele und dann einen extremen crit macht.

Hat das video jemand?

würd ich gerne nochmal sehen =)

mfg
schimpansky


----------



## Mr.Igi (1. Juli 2007)

Weiss nich obs schon da war :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJXz8nNxLLA


----------



## Slowpinger (2. Juli 2007)

Skill PVP - Priest:

Shadowword: Dance 2 & 3

Selten so hochqualitatives Video gesehen, das auch noch wirklich unterhaltsam ist.

Was ist so anders an diesen Videos?
Nunja.... der Spieler ist auf lvl 67.... *lach*



http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=39539

und

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=42164


----------



## Thraelon (5. Juli 2007)

Die 2 Absolut besten WoW Videos die ich je gesehen hab:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHwyuKjZH3U

und

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Keue4Uo85tI

die Videos sind genial geschnitten und Die musik passt auch sehr gut, nur die sprache ist ein wenig dumm xD


----------



## TerX (6. Juli 2007)

-


----------



## Megarock (11. Juli 2007)

Ich glaub das dieses Video von Naxxramas noch nicht in diesem thread ist, wenn doch dann entschuldige ich mich. Ich finde das dieses Video eins der besten ist das ich jemals gesehen habe: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Keue4Uo85tI


----------



## Raefael (13. Juli 2007)

Ich weiß ja nicht ob Ihr auf Story Videos steht, aber My Life for the Hord - The Legend of Seemose ist auf jeden Fall einen Blick wert.

//Rafa


----------



## Arius-Aman´thul (14. Juli 2007)

Habe die letzten Tage ein PvP Movie gemacht, zeige dass ich auch mit Combatskillung viel reißen kann^^ Würde mich freuen wenn ihr es euch anschaut!
http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=43385 und downloadet!
Hoffe es gefällt euch!

(diesmal im richtigen thread gepostet hehe^^)


----------



## daLord (14. Juli 2007)

/Startpost update



Tschazera schrieb:


> OMG, dalord was soll das? von den besten vid machern machste die ganzen vids net rein? nur weil du sie langweilig findeest heist es net das aandere sie langweilig finden



Also ich gebe jetzt einfach mal meine Meinung dazu ab.

Dies soll ja eine Sammlung von guten Videos sein. Wenn jemand hier Videos reinpostet, bin ich bei der Auswahl solange auf meinen eigenen Geschmack angewiesen, bis die andern User mal die Eigenart eines Forums nutzen und sich über die Videos unterhalten. Wenn ich ein Video Scheiße finde pack ich es nicht rein. Wenn ich aber lese, dass alle anderen esgeil finden, pack ich es rein.

Und erklär mir mal bitte wer, warum man von "den besten vid machern" alle Videos rein machen soll? Die einzige zweckmässige Auswahl der videos kann getroffen werden indem man sich die Videos anguckt und nicht deren Autoren.

MfG daLord


----------



## Gothic_1234 (15. Juli 2007)

das Video ist auch cool gemacht http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiCKkPKKpoY...ted&search=


----------



## Jack Sparrow (17. Juli 2007)

Hoffentlich wurde es noch nicht gepostet....
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1223043


----------



## Tschazera (18. Juli 2007)

is zwar von blizz is aba imba: http://media.worldofwarcraft.com/blizzcon/...mmurloc_de.html

Mal ein PvP Video^^: http://www.warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?id=26232

Highwayman World of Warcraft: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMQw5MLim9g&NR=1

WoW Dancing: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=066_q4DIeqk...ted&search=

WoW Super Mario: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELRNZCZtLvs&NR=1

Never Stay Tuned 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9_ww8jb4o8

I'm only sleeping: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E60-SrBLilw

Gnomen Videos:  http://olibith.blogspot.com/


----------



## Thalulen (26. Juli 2007)

hi ihr
es scheint als sei ich hier genau richtig...

das video was ich suche war vor bc und handelt von einer (wahrscheinlich) alli gilde die in mc ich glaub 4 bosse >> gleichzeitig << killen.

wenn ich mich recht erinner waren die gut t3 equipt falls das weiter hilft... danke im vorraus


----------



## Captain Planet (26. Juli 2007)

@da lord

das video billy maclure....IS DA HAMMER!!!
als ichs gesehn hab ich hab mich kaputtgelacht
mein persönlicher favorit

danke danke danke


----------



## BLUEYE (27. Juli 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEWgs6YQR9A

roflmao


----------



## THH1981 (28. Juli 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QB49s4hlHVc


----------



## Dargun (29. Juli 2007)

sry wenns schon da ist ^^

http://youtube.com/watch?v=xlULgi92zK8&amp...ted&search=


----------



## Tschazera (29. Juli 2007)

Dargun schrieb:


> sry wenns schon da ist ^^
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=xlULgi92zK8&amp...ted&search=



jo, auf seite 7 von mir


----------



## Mithos (2. August 2007)

Moin,

ich pack das der Vollständigkeit halber mal hier rein:
L70ETC vor Shatt

Grüße,
Mithos


----------



## Tschazera (6. August 2007)

Wird der Thread hier eigentlich auch mal aktualisiert^^?


----------



## Tschazera (12. August 2007)

anscheinend net^^


----------



## Anderoth (12. August 2007)

Hmm die zuständigen Mods machen Urlaub xD


----------



## Tschazera (12. August 2007)

xD


----------



## Lexort (13. August 2007)

Linadillar - The Tankadin


----------



## Bebele (15. August 2007)

oje hab den thread erst grad vorhin entdeckt und sicherlich über 2 std. mit lesen und viedo schaun verbracht ^^ uff respeckt an dalord u. theo 

hab da noch n paar Moonkins 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nexCyw8hYuk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivY9cXdSBgs 


m key die quali is net so der bringer, diese videos gibts aber auch in voller auflösung auf warcraft- movies  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unheimlicher (16. August 2007)

hallo habe ein paar kleine problehme weis jemand wie mann einen hexenmeister deratig schnell auf level 70 bekommt? bitte melden


----------



## Anderoth (16. August 2007)

Bis lvl 50 Affliction geskillt, ab lvl 50 Demonology geskillt für powerlvln und auf 70 wieder umgeskillt auf Affliction.


----------



## Tschazera (16. August 2007)

..., die 2vor mir pls löschen und mein post auch, is falscher thread, @Unheimlihcer: voll b00n


----------



## Roch (17. August 2007)

hi 

frage kann ma vill wer sagen wie das lied heißt von dem video

das is nach dem groß "STOP"  steht  bei ca 4,25min 


Danke im vorraus

Mfg Roch


----------



## Estren (26. August 2007)

Hier sind meine, ich Liste sie aber nicht alle auf:
Videos


----------



## Unheimlicher (31. August 2007)

guckt euch das mal an also ich finde die wiedeos cool treffen alles in schwarze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/538782
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1204725
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1631937
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2240492
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2239319


----------



## Anderoth (31. August 2007)

Bitte, lass die Links mit Videos von Möchtegern-GM's von Privatservern bei dir, sehen wird es eh keiner. 
Ich habe nur alle durchgesehen (und dort auch nur den Anfang) in der Hoffnung da ist ein gutes Video von einem richtigen Blizzserver dabei, aber in der Hinsicht hast du mich schwer enttäuscht...


----------



## pie (1. September 2007)

puh weis einer wan das ma akktualiesirt wird wäre echt praktisch da das ständige durchsuchen des treads mit der zeit auf die nerven 

nicht falsch verstehen wollte nur fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und gaz erlich die gm vids gehören net hier her das will einfach keiner sehen wie nen gm auf seinen privat server irgendwas macht aber naja jeder das seine


----------



## SydneyofDurotan (2. September 2007)

das finde ich auch süß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Berg ruft


----------



## Tschazera (3. September 2007)

iwt2 ;-)


----------



## DjBB (12. September 2007)

Unter     WoW-Spieler speaking:

Trissy Redet ( Horden Hauptstädte sind Sch**** )


Ich find echt lustig ^^


----------



## Anderoth (15. September 2007)

Ich stell jetzt einfach mal Portals of Doom rein.
Ein Blick ist es Wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschazera (16. September 2007)

wird der thread eigentlich auchma wieder aktualisiert?


----------



## Anderoth (18. September 2007)

Tschazera schrieb:


> wird der thread eigentlich auchma wieder aktualisiert?



Offenbar net, er wurde ja sogar entstickisiert O_o

Los macht den Thread wieder sticky ^^


----------



## Exodos (18. September 2007)

Anderoth schrieb:


> Offenbar net, er wurde ja sogar entstickisiert O_o
> 
> Los macht den Thread wieder sticky ^^




GENAU will die neue allimania folge sehn weiß aba net wo angeblich gibs ne neue


----------



## Tschazera (21. September 2007)

wenn die mods den entsticken können, why aktualisieren die noobs den dann net?


----------



## Dalmus (22. September 2007)

Tschazera schrieb:


> wenn die mods den entsticken können, why aktualisieren die noobs den dann net?


Weil das nicht in die Verantwortung der "noob-mods" fällt, sondern in die des TEs möglicherweise?


----------



## Tschazera (28. September 2007)

Leylá2
Kesil, the executor


----------



## Myhordi (28. September 2007)

BRD FTW^^


----------



## BLUEYE (2. Oktober 2007)

Myhordi schrieb:


> BRD FTW^^



das video ist irgendwie... sinnlos!
aber ich mag das lied

wie heissts?


----------



## Tschazera (2. Oktober 2007)

BLUEYE schrieb:


> das video ist irgendwie... sinnlos!
> aber ich mag das lied
> 
> wie heissts?


/sign


----------



## Ben86rockt (3. Oktober 2007)

Also erstmal meine lieblings wow vids!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=typDFieUR-o

Ist einfach viel zu stylisch mit den Trollen!!!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb5LIo6HE6Y...ted&search=

Und das ist einfach nice made Idea


So und nun zu meinem Video was ich damals mithilfe von ein paar freunden einer menge Bier und dem Wunderschönen Sonenschein an der Isar gemacht habe. (für alle die von vornherein sagen LANGWEILIG ab ungefär mitte gehts erst los!!!!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVE42i_zN7U

so enjoy it

/edit 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pPCkhYMQgY&NR=1 
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Kimboslice (3. Oktober 2007)

sind en paar coole dinger dabei


----------



## Liljana (4. Oktober 2007)

Wer schon immer mal WoW von einer anderen Seite sehen wollte solte sich diese Movies anschaun

Also mein größter Favorite is:
http://www.warcraftmovies.com/de/stream.ph...p;stream=Google 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin erstmal erschrocken als ich !achtung spoiler! og in flamen sah...
aber total geil Projekt Tirisfal

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/de/stream.ph...p;stream=Google -> is auch nich schlecht

wenn ihr bessere Quali wollt müsst ihr die euch runterladen oder direkt über warcraftmovies.com puffern 
aber das dauert sau lange  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gebrüder Budwasch (5. Oktober 2007)

Det hier is auch geil.
Sorry wenn schon drinn ist, ich habs noch nicht gefunden.

ISt von der Blizzard HAusband.

I am Murloc




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Buddy


----------



## Zonalar (5. Oktober 2007)

Hey Leuts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bringe die nächste Folge rein von Snacky's Journal!

Es dauert zwar 8 minuten aber macht in der Filmgenre sogar Allymania Konkurrenz! Sie sind zwar auf Englisch aber sollte trotzdem verständlich sein für jeder. 

 Viel Spass!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvujYhrVARQ...ted&search=


----------



## Tikume (27. Oktober 2007)

sehr nettes professionell gemachtes Video zu den Wow Klassen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Oktober 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-9O4Q1B4U0

Finds immer wieder lustig, blöd, aber lustig.^^


----------



## Rated-RKO (28. Oktober 2007)

looool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geowulf (30. Oktober 2007)

Azurego solo Video ist nice, Aber ist der Hunter Stoof equipt oder wie kommt der auf 1480 Healboni?

Kann das mir einer erklären? Ich versteh nicht wie das funktionieren soll...


----------



## Tschazera (30. Oktober 2007)

Geowulf schrieb:


> Azurego solo Video ist nice, Aber ist der Hunter Stoof equipt oder wie kommt der auf 1480 Healboni?
> 
> Kann das mir einer erklären? Ich versteh nicht wie das funktionieren soll...


Sich den Kram zusammen farmen/bauen lassen vllt^^?


----------



## Tschazera (1. November 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> sehr nettes professionell gemachtes Video zu den Wow Klassen


Naja, so gut ist das video gar net:-/. Da ist diese Video um weiten besser: The Classes of World of Warcraft


----------



## Rexo (3. November 2007)

habe auch eins ist schon lange in meiner favoriten liste 

Verarsche von loney

Bear Song

Die simpsons und online rolen spiele


----------



## Davidor (3. November 2007)

Mein Lieblingsvideo 

ich finds echt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschazera (4. November 2007)

Rexo schrieb:


> habe auch eins ist schon lange in meiner favoriten liste
> 
> Verarsche von loney
> 
> ...


Der Beer Song kam schon von mir und der Simpson Film hat nix mit WoW zu tun^^.


----------



## Árlok (21. November 2007)

find die videos echt super begeb mich nu auch mal auf die suche find vielleicht noch was was nich schon gepostet wurde


----------



## FERT (24. November 2007)

jo sind schon ein paar tolle vids dabei
aber es heißt immernoch "rogue" und nicht "rouge" ;p


----------



## DarkSaph (25. November 2007)

Das hier ist mal extrem geil: 40 lvl1 Gnome raiden Hogger.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHWyJT2QRMM


----------



## Schleppel (27. November 2007)

im linken side frame unten alle barlows audio blogs!zu jeder klasse...einfach genial wenn auch schon älter

http://www.wowszene.de/news.php


----------



## Crownchen (28. November 2007)

Na ich trau mich mal und poste mal hier meine eigenen Movie´s die ich mal
erstellt hatte.
Arbeite grad an einem neuen Movie aber das wird mal was ganz anderes mit neuen Programmen.

Naja viel Spaß beim reinschauen:

Andenken

Illumine Equitis

Invictus Illuminati-Die Geschichte!

Feuer Frei

Invictus Illuminati-PvP-Event



Gruß
CROWN


----------



## Horasto (28. November 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rwh1MWg1LLA 

Das beste Video ever!


----------



## Nikomedes (28. November 2007)

Probiert´s mal aus:

http://stage6.divx.com/user/BaronSoosdon/videos/

ich finde die videos sehr gut gemacht.


----------



## Tschazera (30. November 2007)

Koenig_Dickei schrieb:


> Hi hab hier noch das ultimative wow-suchtie video.schaut rein und LACHT EUCH TOD!!!!
> 
> Volltrottel


lol. Direkt dich ma bannen!!


----------



## DarkSaph (1. Dezember 2007)

Hier ist der Trailer von 300 als WoW-Machinima:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2Av0lUNS2k


----------



## b1ubb (4. Dezember 2007)

ich hab schon viele videos gesehen - aber das hier - ist einfach einer der lustigsten und besten videos 
die ich je gesehen hab - am besten ist die arena animation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach nur geil !!!
aber seht selbst =) 

ich muss noch immer so lachn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Link


----------



## Tschazera (4. Dezember 2007)

DarkSaph schrieb:


> Hier ist der Trailer von 300 als WoW-Machinima:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2Av0lUNS2k


Gibt ehrlich gesagt bessere als dieses zu 300:-/.


----------



## Manitu2007 (6. Dezember 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich hab schon viele videos gesehen - aber das hier - ist einfach einer der lustigsten und besten videos
> die ich je gesehen hab - am besten ist die arena animation
> 
> 
> ...




b1ubb du bist der Beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich hab jetzt noch Tränen in den Augen..der Arena Part is echt das Beste...Der Gesichtsausdruck vom Orc is ja mal Göttlich. 

Den kannt ich noch nicht.

Hier mal was ausgefallendes.

Lasst es einfach auf euch wirken und für Action

hier ist zwar schon ne weile her aber immer wieder sehenswert


----------



## b1ubb (6. Dezember 2007)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> b1ubb du bist der Beste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



frag mal wie es mir gegangen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin am boden gelegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der orc in der eisfalle - die nachtelf jägern haucht ihn einen kuss zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einfach nur geil !


----------



## Tschazera (6. Dezember 2007)

Woher hat derjenige der das Video gemacht hat die Notes^^?


----------



## gyspoxxx (6. Dezember 2007)

Topp Videos muss ich schon sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 teilweise nicht so gute aber sonst haben sich die ersteller viel mühe gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xandars (9. Dezember 2007)

hallooooooooo

ich hab mich wegeschmissen !!

ein gnom der zu klein und dumm ist als schurke 

.............und diese horde.. naja kleines gehirn, viel dmg !


http://www.warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?i...;stream=Youtube


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (9. Dezember 2007)

wo ist das Video?


----------



## chopi (9. Dezember 2007)

was los? cO

@Bl4ckSh33p

deine sig ist doch schon bissl veraltet findest du nicht?


----------



## Zer0X (9. Dezember 2007)

LoL rofl echt geiles video ich schmeiß mich weg xD


----------



## beaver1993 (9. Dezember 2007)

das video ist imaginär.

neee pls check das mal. interessiert mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



udn das gehirn von einem tauren ist auf jedenfall größer als das von nem gnom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OpusDei paRa (9. Dezember 2007)

ja link wäre vllt dann noch ne idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten bitte ein bisschen die deutsche grammatik beachten, damit es wenigstens lesbar ist!


----------



## Lowblade (9. Dezember 2007)

Tolles Video o,0 ?


----------



## Lurock (9. Dezember 2007)

Peinlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (9. Dezember 2007)

Falsches Forum, es gibt eine Videosammlung für World of Warcraft Videos.

Videosammlung


----------



## Xandars (9. Dezember 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPSSSSS


so oben ist er nun .... oder hier

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?i...;stream=Youtube


----------



## OpusDei paRa (9. Dezember 2007)

is auf jeden fall lustig, hat aber b1ub schon gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschazera (10. Dezember 2007)

Um nochmal auf meine Frage zurückzukommen. Woher soll er die unoffizielen Notes haben^^? Und zu welchem Patch?


----------



## Shadolock (10. Dezember 2007)

http://media.worldofwarcraft.com/blizzcon/...mmurloc_de.html 

Ist die Melodie daraus selbst gemacht oder von einem anderen Lied, wenn ja welches Lied wäre das denn?

Mfg


----------



## b1ubb (11. Dezember 2007)

Tschazera schrieb:


> Um nochmal auf meine Frage zurückzukommen. Woher soll er die unoffizielen Notes haben^^? Und zu welchem Patch?



das war vor patch 2.3 
und er hat sich einfach die patchnotes zusammengereihmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschazera (11. Dezember 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> das war vor patch 2.3
> und er hat sich einfach die patchnotes zusammengereihmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


xD. Aber die Warri Fähigkeit wäre bestimmt geil gewesen :O.


----------



## b1ubb (12. Dezember 2007)

Tschazera schrieb:


> xD. Aber die Warri Fähigkeit wäre bestimmt geil gewesen :O.



dann würde es aber nur mehr offwarris geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nur mehr pala tanks =)


----------



## Tschazera (12. Dezember 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> dann würde es aber nur mehr offwarris geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie wir so manches pwnen würde xD. Und als Nachtelf macht man es so. Hinstellen -> Shadowmeld an machen -> warten -> Horde kommt, einen anvesieren -> BäM! 8Sek später(Zeit ausm Shadowmeld rauskommen brauch 2Sek, bei einer Latenz von 100 und mehr) und +1000%waffen DMG wird gemacht :O.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (14. Dezember 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEWgs6YQR9A...feature=related


roflmao 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschazera (14. Dezember 2007)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEWgs6YQR9A...feature=related
> roflmao
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Roflmao
düdüdüdü
Roflmao
düdüdüdü
...

Imba!


----------



## .Blôôdy. (15. Dezember 2007)

OC Orgrimmar - Trailer  Leider is nie etwas daraus geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schade eigentlich


----------



## Gothic_1234 (21. Dezember 2007)

ich habew auch noch ein cooles Movies gefunden von der Curse - Gilde im Black Temple finde das Movie voll geil und alleine wie das Movies gemacht wurde echt geil^^

[Curse(MYM.WoW) : Black Temple The Movie


----------



## Radiergummi (24. Dezember 2007)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass es schon mal gepostet wurde...ich kanns nur empfehlen...da wird endlich mal der alte Streit zwischen Palas und Kriegern richtig ausgefochten ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Xq_fG2-tdI


----------



## simion (26. Dezember 2007)

sry falscher beitrag


----------



## Tschazera (26. Dezember 2007)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> ich habew auch noch ein cooles Movies gefunden von der Curse - Gilde im Black Temple finde das Movie voll geil und alleine wie das Movies gemacht wurde echt geil^^
> 
> [Curse(MYM.WoW) : Black Temple The Movie


Das geilste PvE Video, dass ich je gesehen habe.


----------



## Crownchen (27. Dezember 2007)

*Ich habe mir mal erlaubt ein neues Movie zu machen.
Na was heißt Neu?Im Grunde ist da nichts neues nur
ich habe ein Medley meiner Movies erstellt die ich in den
letzen 2 jahren gemacht hatte.
Man sieht dort meine Lieblingssceenen sämtlicher Movie´s.
Sei es aus WoW oder aus GW (Guild Wars).

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß beim anschauen und ich bedanke mich hier
noch rechtherzig an Hajime, der mir seinen Server zur verfügung gestellt hatte um das Movie Online zu bringen.*

*Medley-Klick mich *


----------



## Tschazera (29. Dezember 2007)

Crownchen schrieb:


> *Ich habe mir mal erlaubt ein neues Movie zu machen.
> Na was heißt Neu?Im Grunde ist da nichts neues nur
> ich habe ein Medley meiner Movies erstellt die ich in den
> letzen 2 jahren gemacht hatte.
> ...


crap³. Irgendein zusammengeschnittener Scheißer.


----------



## Steirer (1. Januar 2008)

Ich weiss zwar nicht, ob das hier schon gepostet wurde, aber ich hab grad was lustiges auf youtube gefunden und zwar...

*Azerothian Super Villains!*

*lol* Ich hab mich weggeschmissen, als ich sie angeguckt hab! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nachfolgend die Links: *(Achtung, Videos sind auf Englisch!)*

Episode 1
Episode 2
Episode 3
Episode 4


----------



## Rexo (8. Januar 2008)

xD

der Blutelf is der hammer xD


----------



## ThunderSH24 (10. Januar 2008)

k.a., ob's schon gepostet wurde: 

I'm so sick (T-Virus Remix)


----------



## gyspoxxx (11. Januar 2008)

Alle Allimania Teile 

Alle teile von Allimania 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gucken und ablachen hehe


----------



## Malchezzar (14. Januar 2008)

suche allimania teile, kumpel meinte es gibt 20 teile 

hab bis jetzt nur 6 gefunden

pm pls, da ich hier nix mehr lese :>


ty

so far

malchezzar


----------



## Tschazera (14. Januar 2008)

Malchezzar schrieb:


> suche allimania teile, kumpel meinte es gibt 20 teile
> 
> hab bis jetzt nur 6 gefunden
> 
> ...


Er meint das Hörspiel, nicht die Verfilmung: www.wowszene.de


----------



## Rexo (14. Januar 2008)

gehort zwar nicht zum sin des threads aber wo hast du die sig her??**ich meine die kleinen streifen zb Diablo Kingdom herts u.s.w **


----------



## Tschazera (15. Januar 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> gehort zwar nicht zum sin des threads aber wo hast du die sig her??**ich meine die kleinen streifen zb Diablo Kingdom herts u.s.w **


PM ftw?
usersigs.com


----------



## 1ncredibuLL (17. Januar 2008)

pvp:
mein absolutes vorbild im spielen und video bearbeiten Dance:
http://www.warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?i...p;stream=Stage6

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?i...p;stream=Stage6

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?i...;stream=Youtube



comedy :
http://www.warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?i...p;stream=Stage6

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?i...p;stream=Stage6 << sehr empfehlenswert


----------



## Rexo (17. Januar 2008)

urrg was fur ein hasslicher avatar aber der spruch is nicht schlecht^^

edit ein parr video´s gibt es schon 2 davon sind in der anfangs liste oder mehr keine ahnung


----------



## Bacarus (17. Januar 2008)

Mein kleines Video zum Farmen der Truhe in der Auchenai Crypta

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=9Z97KoB9lXo


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (18. Januar 2008)

das lied hier ist mal geil http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ReG411OLnI
da schaut der gnom ziemlich schräg^^



> Die Horde rennt ( Kaelthalas )


ich finde dieses lied etwas dämlich
"dunkle brut" horde ist nicht böse-.-
ich fänds cool wen es heisen würde die geisel rennt oder die legion (geisel hört sich besser an^^)


----------



## Badumsaen (21. Januar 2008)

Ich hab mir vorher die liste angeschaut, da isses wohl noch nicht dabei. Ni Hao ich liebe es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (21. Januar 2008)

Badumsaen schrieb:


> Ich hab mir vorher die liste angeschaut, da isses wohl noch nicht dabei. Ni Hao ich liebe es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kenne das Video, das ist zu geil


----------



## Shadolock (23. Januar 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNs2SqqgM1k...feature=related

Das find ich auch net schlecht


----------



## Rexo (25. Januar 2008)

Schurke 

cooles vi finde ich aber leider der kampf gegen den paladin das das vorurteil gehartet


----------



## Ludvera (27. Januar 2008)

Grüß Euch alle... habe mir gerade das Naxxramas Video angesehen.. und ich muß als völliger Französisch-Boon leider sagen.. schade, kein Wort verstanden....und als jemand, der Videos in guter Qualität mag... : Schade, kein Wort lesen können, und huiui... wie verpixelt.. ansonsten unglaublich gut gemacht.

Allerdings habe ich auch etwas für die, denen es ebenso ging. Deutsche version, sehr gute Qualität (bis auf, daß man leider die Namensliste nicht erkennen sondern nur erraten kann) und vor allem, Serverfirstkills auf dem Rat von Dalaran!!!11elf....

Tyr Hialm und Der schwarze Pakt präsentieren:
http://www.manusnigra.de/cms/index.php?opt...0&Itemid=35

Ich muß zugeben, ich bin nur ein ganz wenig voreingenommen.. *hust*


Und dann noch etwas Werbung in eigener Sache, da wir gestern so einen imensen Spaß dabei hatten, die Texte einzusprechen:
http://www.manusnigra.de/cms/index.php?opt...7&Itemid=13

Release ist auf irgendwann dieses Jahr gesetzt und auch geplant. Es müssen nur noch wenige Szenen eingedreht werden. Für jeden, der Storyline-Movies mag, hoffe ich eine Bereicherung. Es ist leider nur der Trailer, würde ich euch mehr zeigen, würde ich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit geköpft werden^^
Enjoy it.


P.S.: Wird dieses Forum noch moderiert? Habe ein paar Seiten zurück ''geblättert'' und keinen Moderator noch irgendwas schreiben gesehen. Wäre schön, diese beiden Links in der Liste auf der ersten Seite wiederzufinden.

Grüße
Ludvera


----------



## Ludvera (27. Januar 2008)

umpf.. doppelposts.. ich liebe sie^^


----------



## Mangur (3. Februar 2008)

I'm So Sick  

Hoffe, kein Doppelpost. Ich finde den Film genial gemacht, sogar besser als das original zum Song  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flisvos11 (9. Februar 2008)

tach alle zusammen!

ich hab'n bisschen rum geguckt und dann dieses Musikvideo von World of Warcraft gefunden:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4TyqYsC26g

is auf englisch und äähh... ja viel spaß dabei!


----------



## Xarod (12. Februar 2008)

Hmm kann sein das ich es bei den 13 Seiten übersehen haben aber ich vermisse die Videos von Barlow wo er über die verschiedenen Klassen redet.^^

Einfach zu geil

Hab hier mal mein Lieblingsklassenvideo gepostet die anderen sieht man ja rechts im fenster.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtRsju7d3CM


----------



## di-chan (12. Februar 2008)

Ich habe jetzt noch nicht den ganzen Thread durch aber ich vermisse noch einen WoW Song:

The Lament of Captain Placeholder

Alle alten Hasen und Häschen werden sich sicher noch an die kurze Zeit mit ihm erinnern ^^

Ansonsten eine sehr schöne Sammlung ^^


----------



## Similion (12. Februar 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-tf7jZ6wVo...feature=related

der beste fury warri ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 er hat auch noch mehrere andere vids gemacht z.b er alleine gegen drei schurken in der arena alle vids im allgemeinen sehr n1

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=323...4&q=paladin

und hallo? das darf man doch nicht vergessen

also hf noch euer simi


----------



## Order (22. Februar 2008)

schöner video thread muss ma schon sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  so hier kommen meine dran:

Thats World of Warcraft that you play
http://www.warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?i...;stream=Youtube

ROFLMAO:
http://www.warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?i...&stream=WCM

I am so sick:
http://www.warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?i...;stream=Youtube

Frame Mind of Slashdance:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Udx5zZRFL-U

Vor allem das letzte video is der hammer ... ich gebs zu ... mir gefällt das bisschen romantische  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  auf jedenfall hab ich seit dem vid ein motto "Ausrüstung kann Episch sein aber Freundshcaft ist Legendär". alle vids sind in total guter videoqualität das garantiere ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  tut mir leid fals ich eins zu viel gepostet habe weils schon hier steht.

Viel spass damit

Euer Order


----------



## Göttlich (22. Februar 2008)

Achtung  keine Jugendfreigabe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iz-RmSG2s1k


----------



## Tschazera (22. Februar 2008)

Order schrieb:


> schöner video thread muss ma schon sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die ersten 3 Videos wurden schon fast immer auf jeder Seite 2 mal geposted. :-/


----------



## Snolyn (23. Februar 2008)

keine ahnung, ob schon genannt ?!?!



http://youtube.com/watch?v=rinV1AwIamc


----------



## Redtim (23. Februar 2008)

also das hier höre ich mir verdamt oft an, das original is schon gut aber das is genial!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jZirSs3xBU


----------



## Redis (26. Februar 2008)

loooool LEUTE IHR ENTÄUSCHT MICH!!!!

Der beste Mage fehlt -.-

Hier der Link zu Sorrow Hill, ich sags euch es lohnt sich diese zu laden bzw anzuschaun!

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/searchresult.php 

pls bei Search: Sorrow Hill eingeben... bekomm keinen direkten link her!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FERT (26. Februar 2008)

Redtim schrieb:


> also das hier höre ich mir verdamt oft an, das original is schon gut aber das is genial!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jZirSs3xBU


die stimme ist einfach nur genial ^^ 
könnt ich mir stundenlang anhören


----------



## Askhandar (26. Februar 2008)

Sehr geil find ich auch Tales of the Past 3, einfach genial die serie!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenns schon genannt wurd oda nich reinpasst, sry    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS.: kann grad leider die teile 1+2 nich finden, aba plz zuerst ansehen, sonst schnallt man gar nix   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redis (26. Februar 2008)

Kann mir jmd. pls verraten warum bei mir auf dem link

www.google.video.de

beim Anschauen von movies... der Film nie startet bzw. nicht beginnt!
Es steht lediglich Zwischenspeichern... mehr steht leider nicht. Bin im Moment ratlos, da es vor einer Stunde noch super funktioniert hat!

Bitte um Hilfe. Thx schon Mal

mfg


----------



## Raefael (27. Februar 2008)

Askhandar schrieb:


> Sehr geil find ich auch Tales of the Past 3, einfach genial die serie!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


http://www.talesofthepast.com/


----------



## Chrissi3384 (27. Februar 2008)

Ich bin der meinung das das der beste WOW Film (Trailer) aller zieten ist


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrASmNTnl3M


----------



## Krypx (7. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=OksPPo0F6rc&feature=user

das ist ein video was ich produziert habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nur  das ihrs wißt an der qualität bin ich nicht schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn ihr das vid mit bester auflösung haben wollt einfach eine pm mit icq nummer und ich schicke es euch dann! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

außerdem ist leichter als man vilt denkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. März 2008)

Krypx schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


joa ganz nett aber dein UI ist ja ziemlich voll gestopft ich hab ja vor lauter buffs unter den unitframes nix mehr gesehen xDD


----------



## Epikur (11. März 2008)

Steirer schrieb:


> Ich weiss zwar nicht, ob das hier schon gepostet wurde, aber ich hab grad was lustiges auf youtube gefunden und zwar...
> 
> *Azerothian Super Villains!*
> 
> ...



Haha das echt Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 7yp (12. März 2008)

hey, das vid hier is von mir und nem kumpel
könnt ihr ja ma reinschauen und comments abgeben usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


würden uns drüber freuen ^^ 
the re4l-life style

PS: wem die quali zu schlecht is kann sich bei mir melden, dann schick ichs in ner besseren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  cö


----------



## Mobius-1337 (12. März 2008)

hehe^^ danke für die sammlung


----------



## Dreaks (12. März 2008)

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?i...;stream=Youtube   (Pretty Fly for a draenei)

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?i...m=Filefront%202  (Incredible Warrior Tricks 2 Reloaded )


----------



## Epikur (12. März 2008)

Ganz Old School von Juni 05  "Beer for my horses"
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=R8xqvfKxh5s


----------



## Dragonsdeath (12. März 2008)

WoW das krass die meisten vids sind richtig geil^^
ich liebe diesen thread xDD
aber meine Meinung steht fest die besten Filme sind Tales of the Past I-III
einfach hammer diese filme


----------



## Tschazera (12. März 2008)

> hey, das vid hier is von mir und nem kumpel
> könnt ihr ja ma reinschauen und comments abgeben usw wink.gif
> würden uns drüber freuen ^^
> the re4l-life style
> ...


Das ist ein nice Video Zyp. =)


----------



## 7yp (13. März 2008)

Tschazera schrieb:


> Das ist ein nice Video Zyp. =)



thx ^^
hoffe den anderen gefällts auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
cy0r  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assul (21. März 2008)

Gegon : The Last Ovski !      http://warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?id=10868&stream=WCM

Gegon: Ovski Strikes Back!     http://warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?id=16642&stream=WCM

Gegon : Clash of the Ovski !    http://warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?id=23887&stream=WCM

Gegon: New Ability!     http://warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?id=33298&stream=WCM



Gegon <3

(PvP - Mage)

Edit: leider Thread veraltet und wird nichmehr aufgenommen ^<^


----------



## Serran (14. April 2008)

Unser erstes Video.. Ist kein PvP Video nichts langweiliges , lohnt sich wirklich  mal anzuschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kritik erwünscht!

 WoW Parcour ------------> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=65M8cJtA7qY

von mir und Sarax1212... Er stand hinter der Kamera und er war großartig! Danke an dich Bloodbeard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (14. April 2008)

bei liedern fehlt noch:"Die BETA ist vorbei" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschazera (16. April 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> Unser erstes Video.. Ist kein PvP Video nichts langweiliges , lohnt sich wirklich  mal anzuschauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


OMFG! Des ist der schlimmste Müll den ich je gesehen habe! Löschen sollte man es!


----------



## Magni (26. April 2008)

hat zwar nix mit wow zu tun aber legendär  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1339062/01_A_Gamers_Day_Teil_1_4
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1339231/02_A_Gamers_Day_Teil_2_4
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1339416/03_A_Gamers_Day_Teil_3_4
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1339568/04_A_Gamers_Day_Teil_4_4


----------



## Amlug01 (26. April 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXvfaPPtbpM...feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8mpnN2fVYQ...feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ov07yLusCKs...feature=related




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamll (28. April 2008)

so ich bin am ende angelangt und habe jez noch nichts von gefrierpunkt gefunden nem sehr guten ice mage von malganis meinem ersten server
hab momentan nur teil 2 und 3 von den vids gefunden ^^ mal sehn vllt bekomm ich teil 1 auch noch irgendwo her ^^

teil 2:
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=51...punkt&hl=de

teil 3:
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4...5H5_E2ALC8_jcBA


----------



## heavy-metal (28. April 2008)

Das 2 geht nicht, das 3 aber.
Man is das krass wie der die immer mit Blinzeln fertig macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Naja aber sonst ich mein gegen Frostmages hat man insgesamt net soviel Chancen als gegen nen Fire, Arcane  Fire Mage, trotzdem isser ganz gut und das Video is nett gemacht.


----------



## Rhokan (28. April 2008)

Das war geil:

Die Horde legt Magni Bronzebeard


----------



## Gladiatorenrat (9. Mai 2008)

Hallo sry hab in der sufu nix gefunden also frag ich mal bei euch nach.

Ich suche das video mit hitler was nachgesprochen wurde wo der raid abgesagt wurde ich find es einfach nicht mehr.

thx


----------



## Manitu2007 (15. Mai 2008)

Hier das passiert wenn man in wow verliert


----------



## Soramac (24. Mai 2008)

Guten Tag,

ich habe mir eben das Video angeschaut.

Video

Und in der Mitte der Laufzeit des Videos, spielt er gegen ein Frostmagier und in einer Gruft oder Keller mit Wasser drinne. Wo befindet sich das?


----------



## Al!v€ (30. Mai 2008)

Des Video ist soooo hammergeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Best Ninja Loot ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NbBpp90coQ...feature=related


----------



## Endofhope (31. Mai 2008)

ich hab mich so weggeschmissen

Die Wahrheit über Hexer


----------



## RouV3n (31. Mai 2008)

Al!v€ schrieb:


> Des Video ist soooo hammergeil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lol wie geil ist das denn^^


----------



## G0dlik3 (31. Mai 2008)

Hier mal ein kleines Raid Video: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=-Aosz61-h0w


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Mai 2008)

auf welcher seite kan ich das viedeo loaden mit den die wahrheit über hexer pls melden das is so übel 
bin ja leider nen h-man katzen besitzer XD


----------



## Dim (3. Juni 2008)

Jaja! Die WoWler!
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/559262/beim_wichsen_erwischt


----------



## WLKTester (3. Juni 2008)

Dim schrieb:


> Jaja! Die WoWler!
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/559262/beim_wichsen_erwischt


omfg, übelst notgeiler suchti der kein RL hat, omfg


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. Juni 2008)

kann mir wer den link zum video geben die warhheit über hexer pls


----------



## Talcott (5. Juni 2008)

habs bisher in der liste nicht gefunden:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyctIMGVVSg

"du bist der baum"

ich lach jedesmal wieder ...

edith sagt: du hast indalamar vergessen ...

http://www.wowwiki.com/Indalamar

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=24


----------



## Rorokpal (10. Juni 2008)

Hier ein kleines WoW-Machinima, das zwar nicht lustig ist, aber eine schöne Geschichte hat ^^

Kinder der Zeit


----------



## WLKTester (10. Juni 2008)

Rorokpal schrieb:


> Hier ein kleines WoW-Machinima, das zwar nicht lustig ist, aber eine schöne Geschichte hat ^^
> 
> Kinder der Zeit


Boah ist das schlecht! Krieg man ja Augen- und Ohrenkrebs! Nicht zu empfehlen!


----------



## cM2003 (13. Juni 2008)

World of Warcraft - Unofficial Patch Trailer by Surgee > all!


----------



## dejaspeed (13. Juni 2008)

deadly dash - 10 seconds charge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=APjUOGZwPts

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_X0VnrNTFVA&NR=1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (13. Juni 2008)

phrog801 hat rechtviele WoW-Songs auf youtube reingestellt, sind echt coole Sachen dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind alles Cover von bekannten Songs.

 Assaniate 
 Pretty Fly (for a Draenei) 
 Just loot it 
 Hard like Heroic 
 M.A.G.E 
 Lockstar 
 Ni Hao (A Goldfarmers Story) 

Hoffe, dass ich nicht ausverstehen was geopstet hab, was schon in der Liste steht ^_^


----------



## WLKTester (13. Juni 2008)

Gerti schrieb:


> phrog801 hat rechtviele WoW-Songs auf youtube reingestellt, sind echt coole Sachen dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die sind alle von Nyhm! Und nicht von irgendeinem prog801. -.-


----------



## dragon1 (14. Juni 2008)

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/contests/l7...eo/winners.html
und
das world of roguecraft^^


----------



## Schnatti (29. Juni 2008)

Hi
ich suche ein WOW Vid. Es ist eins dieser Videos die mit Machina (???) gemacht wurden. Man sieht eine Blutelfen Schurkin in Schwarz die eine Ballade singt. 
Mehr weiß ich leider nicht nur dasses sehr gut ist.
Danke schonmal


----------



## WLKTester (30. Juni 2008)

Schnatti schrieb:


> Hi
> ich suche ein WOW Vid. Es ist eins dieser Videos die mit Machina (???) gemacht wurden. Man sieht eine Blutelfen Schurkin in Schwarz die eine Ballade singt.
> Mehr weiß ich leider nicht nur dasses sehr gut ist.
> Danke schonmal


Machinima hast du falsch verstanden. Machinima ist eine Film-Art, damit erstellt man nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du meinst I'm so sick! von BaronSoosdon. Ich emfpehle dir, alle Videos von Snoman und  [/url] von BaronSoosdon anzuschauen. Die sind einfach nur super!


----------



## dunkelschwarz (8. Juli 2008)

Alter Schwede 618.891 Aufrufe?!


----------



## Grüner Schami (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,

mein RL Kollege und ich haben bei einem Naxxramas Retro Raid mitgemacht und mit Fraps ein paar aufnahmen gemacht!
Wollte euch mal das Resultat ans Herz legen, auf unserem Server finden es die Leute einfach nur klasse.
Viel Spaß beim gucken und bitte schreibt eure Meinung zum Video!!

http://files.filefront.com/Naxxramas+Retro...;/fileinfo.html

(kein Keylogger^^)

MfG Ghorak


----------



## klobaum (9. Juli 2008)

Ich kenn Naxxramas deswegen guck ich das Vid nich will nur schnell paar Beiträge pushen und so :>


----------



## Damatar (9. Juli 2008)

da push ich mit^^


----------



## klobaum (9. Juli 2008)

ok jetz guck ichs mir doch mal an


----------



## bma (9. Juli 2008)

boooooooorriiingggggggg    das vid. is ja schön und gut aber 0,0 spannung, gescheite bearbeitung...  einfach langweilig


----------



## Netdog (9. Juli 2008)

mal ne frag: was für ein addon benutzt du damit der schaden oben angezeigt wird den du machst?

zum Topic: finde das video echt gelungen, sehr schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damatar (9. Juli 2008)

musiklaisch nett untermalt nice work


----------



## Grüner Schami (9. Juli 2008)

xrunewarriorx schrieb:


> mal ne frag: was für ein addon benutzt du damit der schaden oben angezeigt wird den du machst?
> 
> zum Topic: finde das video echt gelungen, sehr schön
> 
> ...



Das ist eine WoW Standart Einstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kannst im Interface einblenden das der Schaden sichtbar ist


----------



## Netdog (9. Juli 2008)

oh achso hab ich irgendwie wohl die ganze zeit übersehn XD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (9. Juli 2008)

hmm naja finds auch bisle langweilig gemacht


----------



## Draft (9. Juli 2008)

Schönes Video, treffende Musik, aber noch eine Frage: Wie heisst der Theme-Song bei Sapphiron ? Such den schon seit Jahren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Élida (9. Juli 2008)

Jo da ich prebc noch net gespielt habe und naxx net kenne finde ich es ma aufregend die ini wo alle drüber schwärmen endlich mal von innen zu sehen thx (;


----------



## Grüner Schami (9. Juli 2008)

Draft schrieb:


> Schönes Video, treffende Musik, aber noch eine Frage: Wie heisst der Theme-Song bei Sapphiron ? Such den schon seit Jahren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hmm muss ich selbst nochmal überlegen das heisst "Requiem for a dream" oder so^^ ka genau

btw: alle die das vid öde finden...ok np ich kann kritik verstehen haber bitte nur von leuten die diese instanz auch erlebt haben ^^ sonst labert ihr nur müll weil ihr keine ahnung habt^^


----------



## dobro (9. Juli 2008)

Geiles Vid ganz klar, sind Leute von Taerar =)


----------



## Grüner Schami (9. Juli 2008)

dobro schrieb:


> Geiles Vid ganz klar, sind Leute von Taerar =)



Greeeez Allykollege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (9. Juli 2008)

Möchte nur darauf hinweisen, dass ich gerade einiges an Spam gelöscht habe. Also bitte nicht wundern, wenn einige eure Beiträge fehlen.

Und so ganz nebenbei: Seid froh, dass ich _nur_ gelöscht habe und beherrscht euch in Zukunft besser. Danke.


----------



## Ovd (9. Juli 2008)

Für jemand der Naxx nochnicht selber von innen gesehen hat sicher nett anzusehen ansonst aber eher net so interessant.


----------



## I dream online (9. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich finde es einfach nur klasse, dass Ihr ne so gute Raid für Naxx starten konntet und... diesen Erfolg filmen. Der Film wärmt mein Herz... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein prima Job, echt big gz! Aber...

Ich hoffe, Ihr habt den ersten Boss (^^) am Leben lassen, sah ihn nirgens...

Mr. Biggleworth

Er ist echt treu und sorgt immer dafür, daß ich nicht von Ratten und Maden verspeist werde, wenn ich mal wieder raufschaue, und... er wartet immer auf dem Portplatz nach dem Beleben.
Gruss 
I dream(online)


----------



## Draft (9. Juli 2008)

War der richtige Song, dankeschön !


----------



## Arikros (9. Juli 2008)

Ich kenns nich und sehs mir an...... (feedback kommt)


----------



## Grüner Schami (9. Juli 2008)

Jo thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war einer der geilsten Raids EVER^^


----------



## Yanxley (10. Juli 2008)

Naja zum Thema Naxxramas hätt ich auch noch eins meiner Lieblingsvideos: Naxxramas - The Movie
Find das Teil einfach der Hammer schlecht hin, also schauts euch an, es lohnt sich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tigrexx (10. Juli 2008)

hier das ist auch lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVwYKtgFYCc...feature=related


----------



## Globi (17. Juli 2008)

Hier sind meine Videos die ich gemacht habe.

Die grösse der Files ist für die gute Qualität sicher berechtigt. 

Hier zu den Videos

Kurze Erklärung zu den Videos:

WWI= Worldwide Invotational 2008 Paris ( jup, ich war dabei! :-) )

Funny Wiper's = Das jüngste Kind unter meinen WoW-Produktionen.

Epic Movie Trailer = Sagt eigentlich schon alles. Ein Epischer Film, der noch in Bearbeitung ist.
                              Quasi als Leckerbissen gedacht. ^^

Karazhan Speed Run = 3h

Immortales= Ein Video für die Gilde Immortales. Quasi um Danke zu sagen.

so long

Globi

Einschalten und geniessen.


----------



## WLKTester (18. Juli 2008)

Dein Speed Run Movie ist zu langsam. Ich habe schon Kara in 2h auf'm offi Server gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GHC (21. Juli 2008)

Zieht's euch mal rein und sagt mir was ihr davon haltet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



EDIT: 

und noch eines. Das war eigentlich das erste aus der "Reihe" ;-)



Und dieser hier versteht noch ein paar Worte mehr



PS: Die letzteren 2 sind nicht vom PS!


----------



## Gnomthebest (21. Juli 2008)

und wenn mans rückwärts anhört, dann hört man ganz deutlich "kill JF K. 63"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thí (21. Juli 2008)

Man kann sich auch viel einbilden wenn der Tag öde und lang ist. Totaler Quatsch^^


----------



## AlexChico1308 (21. Juli 2008)

Klingt lustig ;D


----------



## Trayci (21. Juli 2008)

stimmt aber!!!!


----------



## Pacmaniacer (21. Juli 2008)

der spielt auf ne Privat server was soll man davon halten???

ich halt da nix von ^^


----------



## riggedi (21. Juli 2008)

ich höre nur so etwas wie "...senseless thread, stop posting..."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riggedi


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (21. Juli 2008)

auf privatserver na klatsch klatsch ....


----------



## Occasus (21. Juli 2008)

yvan eht nioj, yvan eht nioj


klingt lustig. vielleicht manipuliert uns blizz ja wirklich


----------



## Razyl (21. Juli 2008)

Aha, jetzt wissen wir auch warum wir Blizzard so viel Geld geben. Also mit dne nächsten Patch verstärkt Blizzard die Mobs damit wir mehr sterben und andauern den Geistheiler hören der uns zwingt Geld zu zahlen. /ironie off

Privatserver, bzw kann er das gesprochene einfach reineditiert haben...


----------



## Xelyna (21. Juli 2008)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaah Angst! 
Find das Ding ansich schon gruselig aber das jetzt.. hoffentlich sterb ich in nächste Zeit nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadria (21. Juli 2008)

Was ich davon halte???... hmm... schauen wir mal: also dein Nick hier im Forum ist "GHC".... das ist der 7., 8. und 3. Buchstabe im Alphabet. 7+8+3 = 18..... 1+8 = 9 ......wenn ich jetzt 9 nun um 180° drehe.... und diese Zahl noch zweimal kopiere... dann bekomme ich: 666... die Zahl des Teufels!.... wahhh.... GHC = der Teufel!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Um es klarer auszudrücken: mit viel genug Phantasie kann man in alles und jedes "irgendwas" reininterpretieren.... 

Fazit: Video ist Quatsch... und P-Server ist sowieso Bullshit...


----------



## Gnomthebest (21. Juli 2008)

Occasus schrieb:


> yvan eht nioj, yvan eht nioj



*mitsumm* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

GHC ist der teufel?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GHC (21. Juli 2008)

lol wie geil ^^


----------



## Quantin Talentino (21. Juli 2008)

Occasus schrieb:


> yvan eht nioj, yvan eht nioj



das gleiche dachte ich auch ^^


----------



## lexaone (21. Juli 2008)

Shadria schrieb:


> Was ich davon halte???... hmm... schauen wir mal: also dein Nick hier im Forum ist "GHC".... das ist der 7., 8. und 3. Buchstabe im Alphabet. 7+8+3 = 18..... 1+8 = 9 ......wenn ich jetzt 9 nun um 180° drehe.... und diese Zahl noch zweimal kopiere... dann bekomme ich: 666... die Zahl des Teufels!.... wahhh.... GHC = der Teufel!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




/signed...gibt genug solcher theorien mit Musik.."wenn man es rückwärts hört, hört man XY"...allerdings diese Theorie von Pink Floyd - Another Brick in The Wall ist die einzige wo ich sage JAP ich hör es 100%ig (wer nicht weiß um was es geht, hört sich das lied an bis die Kinder "All in all it was just a brick in the wall" singen und wenn man GENAU hinhört hört man "Hol´ ihn Hol´ihn unters Dach"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Juli 2008)

Es ist ganz klar das wird nun genau das hören was dort steht...
Das hat psychologische Gründe... ich führe hier nur mal die Versuche mit dem Pink Floyd Song an in dem die Leute glaubten einen Satz auf Deutsch zu hören, weil die Stimmen an dieser Stelle recht undeutlich und verzerrt waren versucht das Gehirn hierbei einen Sinn zu entwerfen und dieser Sinn wird durch diesen genannten Satz erfüllt und somit "bastelt" sich das Gehirn aus den sonst vollkommen Irregulären Audiosignalen sich genau das zusammen was man meint hören zu wollen oder was gesagt wird "Das hört man da".

Ich versuchs mal einfacher zu sagen:
Er sagt uns, dort hört man das, wir warten darauf, innerlich bereiten wir uns darauf vor genau das zu hören und unser Gehirn filtert aus den Audiosignalen die es bekommt genau die Stellen raus die in unserem Gedächtnis den ungefähren Wert dessen haben, was gesagt wird und setzt es dementsprechend so um, dass wir dann meinen genau das gehört zu haben... dies dürfte ähnlich dem Dejá-Vú Effekt zu handhaben sein, dass das Gehirn Informationen bekommt und diese einfach Falsch interpretiert bzw. falsch katalogisiert...

Edit: Vielen Dank an 'lexaone' für den genauen Song und Satz aus dem Pink Floyd Song, er war mir entfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Juli 2008)

Kennt noch jemand so ne lieder wo man was drine hört sry wegen offtopic aber ich finde das lustig!^^


----------



## GHC (21. Juli 2008)

Hab nochmal 2 Vids angehangen.

@BladeDragonGX
Such mal bei Youtube nach "Subliminal Messaging" da findest du tonneweise Videos von diesem Zeug ;-)


----------



## Thunderwolf (30. Juli 2008)

Schaut euch mal das Viedeo an aber ganz genau sein 2 favorit

einfach nur geil sag ich

http://www.pcaction.de/?article_id=654014


----------



## Rainar93 (31. Juli 2008)

The noob 

weiß net ob das schon gepostet wurde ist aber sau lustig


----------



## karajo (31. Juli 2008)

sry falls es schon gepostet wurde, ich find das hier ganz witzig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-71...0porn&hl=de


----------



## Misaro (4. August 2008)

http://www.pcaction.de/?article_id=654014
^^


----------



## Dopeilli (4. August 2008)

Ich möchte nur darauf hinweisen, das du durch dieses Vid ein Verwarnung kriegen wirst, wegen Verbeitung von Exploit How Tos. ^^


----------



## Misaro (5. August 2008)

na dann


----------



## Blackshade (5. August 2008)

das video is auch cool

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlULgi92zK8...feature=related


----------



## Drénus (5. August 2008)

Geile Vids lach mich immer noch shepp...^^


----------



## Träschbringer (6. August 2008)

Keine Ahnung ob die schon gepostet wurden aber die find ich toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vW2O1tqAY5o...feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEWgs6YQR9A...feature=related *ROFLMAO*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jV5gxqd3dys...feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WN_8TC5biq8


----------



## Bihd (9. August 2008)

http://www.spassdroge.com/hosted/media/thralls-crib,206.php
sag ich nur der gute alte kampf zwischen der straße und dem vergleich zu wow xD viel spaß beim gucken


----------



## PeterKlaus (11. August 2008)

WotLK - WTF ??

http://www.vimeo.com/1268045


----------



## Kordos (28. August 2008)

http://video.google.de/videosearch?q=3+man...mp;sitesearch=#

glaube weniger ging früher net ^^


----------



## Animos93 (28. August 2008)

Sry will net flamen oder so aber der thread is sinnfrei.
Warcraftmovies.com


----------



## Rexo (3. September 2008)

Unoffizieler alter patch trailer xD


muss man gesehen haben


----------



## Ironzizoubad (6. September 2008)

Entertainment Purposes only.
http://files.filefront.com/Ironzizoubad+PV...;/fileinfo.html

mfg Iron


----------



## Lisutari (6. September 2008)

Äh..Um was geht es?


----------



## Nyxon (6. September 2008)

Soll das dein imb0r roxx0r l33t PvP Video sein?

Naja ich schau es mir mal an^^


----------



## Mentor von Gorgo (6. September 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Äh..Um was geht es?


Rogue.... wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (6. September 2008)

Sagt es mir wenns gut ist, dann tu ich es mir auch an^^


----------



## Animos93 (6. September 2008)

Lol ich finds ...
es laagt teilweise und du killst naps und meistens biste zu 2. XD Kein große Leistung
Mach Videos wie Vurtne wo du 5 alleine killst!^^


----------



## MyDown (6. September 2008)

ähm..langweilig? *gähn*


----------



## Apfelbrot (6. September 2008)

joa....ne...=langweilig


----------



## Nyxon (6. September 2008)

Habe es mir zur hälfte angeschaut...
also das Video ist ja mal ganz billig...du killst PvE Equipte leute,die Schurken im PvP Equip haste nur geholt wegen Firsthit (Das ist bei einem Schurkenduell eigentlich immer entscheident) und sie hatten nie eine Insignie rdy. Der eine Warri vor OG konnte netmal richtig gut spielen,die Waffe die er hatte war die aus ZA nicht die s3 Waffe :>

Ach,und GZ das ihr mit 10 Leuten oder mehr einen Rank 14 Rogue gekillt habt.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (6. September 2008)

Also ich finds langweilig
d[-.-]b


----------



## Curentix (6. September 2008)

spannend...


----------



## Serenas (6. September 2008)

Ich würde sagen, typisches Roguevideo mit open PvP und Duellen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zesh123 (6. September 2008)

Ich finds auch langweilig ....


----------



## Korgor (6. September 2008)

Hmm, jetzt fühlste dich wohl als wärste der übelste r0oxxor weil nen 63er gekillt hast was ?
Dann noch dein geleechtes S2, hmm was kommt noch dazu - Leute zu killen die gerade mal 50% haben und noch reggen...
Bei dem T6 Jäger sry, aber sowas kannste net bringen... ab da wurde es mir zu doof.

Und mit Schurken Videos kannste eh net Punkten!


----------



## Hiliboy (6. September 2008)

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht was du mit dem Video bezwecken willst...^^

Provokation?
Es ist ja eigentlich klar, dass wenn du so ein Video hier reinstellst nur Kritik kommt.
Gabs ja schon oft genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



0/10 Punkten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (6. September 2008)

Ich glaub das ich mir das Video nicht angesehen habe war die beste Entscheidung die ich Heute getroffen habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (6. September 2008)

wegen solchen sachen bin ich auf nem normalen server un auf keinem PvP^^


----------



## Shyo (6. September 2008)

olol
Ich dachte der Tag kann nicht mehr schlimmer werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipp23 (6. September 2008)

Ich zock zwar schon eine ewigkeit kein wow mehr. Aber ich fand das Video eigentl. super. Naja k.a kenn mich ned so aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: Wie soll ein schurke 5 leute killn ? Im gleichen level wird sowas ned gehn.


----------



## Chillmon (6. September 2008)

ich fands unterhaltsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tolles video


----------



## ReWahn (6. September 2008)

Video ist gut gemacht... aber dr Inhalt... nee nee nee, irgendwelche lowequippten leute meucheln... warum du die av szene drin hast wo ihr zu zehnt 1 oder 2 allies niederschnetzelst is mir auch schleierhaft...


----------



## Jurok (6. September 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Ich zock zwar schon eine ewigkeit kein wow mehr. Aber ich fand das Video eigentl. super. Naja k.a kenn mich ned so aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau das ist das gute an so Videos. Daran sieht man Leute die RICHTIG gut spielen können. Gabs mal en Video von nem Eis-Magier der ca. 6-8 nacheinander teilweiße 3 auf einmal platt gemacht hat (lange her keine ahnung mehr wo das video war). Das hat mich umgehauen. Naja aber das ist ja wohl eher soen 0815 Video ganz normales Bg keine Leistung, finds auch langweilig.


----------



## Alufolie (6. September 2008)

Jurok schrieb:


> Genau das ist das gute an so Videos. Daran sieht man Leute die RICHTIG gut spielen können. Gabs mal en Video von nem Eis-Magier der ca. 6-8 nacheinander teilweiße 3 auf einmal platt gemacht hat (lange her keine ahnung mehr wo das video war). Das hat mich umgehauen. Naja aber das ist ja wohl eher soen 0815 Video ganz normales Bg keine Leistung, finds auch langweilig.



Du meinst wohl Vurtne


----------



## Dopeilli (6. September 2008)

Ironziziboud hat bisher immer ein Thread hier bei buffed.de für sein Vid aufgemacht. Was er IMMER und IMMER wieder gesagt bekam war, das er kein Skill hat. Weder in WoW noch in der Filmproduktion.
Iron, hör endlich auf uns weh zu tun? Ich würde dich sogar mit meinem 40iger Dudu platt machen.


----------



## Perturabo (8. September 2008)

*Ihr werdet das Chaos niemals besiegen! Es wird immer Wieder kehren! Das Chaos ist unvergänglich!
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (9. September 2008)

LOW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krawurxus (10. September 2008)

Jaaa... Videos posten....

Nja, weil ich PvP hasse hab ich nur ein paar PvE Vids die ich mal aus fun gemacht hab^^

Einmal das putzige Basiliskenfarmen mit hohem Funfaktor,
und mein erster Kill vom Schrecken der Nacht



Beides eigentlich völlig uneditiert, weil ich zu dem Zeitpunkt keine Erfahrung Mit Videobearbeitung hatte ( und immer noch nicht hab), aber man kann schon ein bisschen was machen mit Fraps und VirtualDub^^

Und ich mags ;P

Außerdem ist momentan doch eh den meisten langweilig wenn sie nicht gerade in Brot und Arbeit stehen oder in die Schule gehen (hey, das reimt sich), also schauts euch an, zum Bewerten sind die Comments da^^


----------



## Garrr (15. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=nexCyw8hYuk

Das Video ist ja der hammer ... zum totlachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altrax (4. Oktober 2008)

das sind echt tolle videos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (4. Oktober 2008)

ROFLMAO! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEWgs6YQR9A...feature=related

Ahja Barlows Blog haste glaub ich auch noch vergessen^^

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_quer..._type=&aq=f


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (11. Oktober 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHWyJT2QRMM...feature=related man achte auf Teamspeak ^^


----------



## deathadder99 (11. Oktober 2008)

sehr nice vids, weiter so!


----------



## musiccontroler (11. Oktober 2008)

hier nochn video das mir sehr gefällt, besonders die mucke =P bzw das erste lied ^^

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=24083

hoffe wurde noch nich gepostet, hatte nich den nerv dazu 20 seiten zu lesen =D


----------



## Faimith (14. Oktober 2008)

Heyho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiss net ob dieses Video schon gepostet wurde, aber auch wenn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dieses Video ist einfach Weltklasse...

Hier schauts euch selber an:
http://myndflame.gameriot.com/videos/Tales-of-the-Past-III/

Viel Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ach ja, Popcorn nicht vergessen, das Video dauert 88 min  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (15. Oktober 2008)

Yeaaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


TotP 3 ! ^^
Sowas von genial gemacht das ganz, SO müsste der WoW Film werden.
Durch und durch ein Meisterwerk und von dem epischen her was TotP 3 hat müsste 100% in den wirklichen Film einfließen !

Der Anfang genial, Stratholme genial, die Ausbildung genial, der Endkampf genial ... einfach genial. *g*

Und jetzt noch was von mir...

*Adopt a Mooonkin*
Soooo traurig...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6D5SgRBvWo


----------



## JeXo0o93 (16. Oktober 2008)

mein persönlicher favorit aller *verstärker PVP* vids die ich bis jetz gesehen hab:
Drück mich!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (16. Oktober 2008)

kann bitte einer helfen??

in den youtube comments nix gefunden, wie heißt der song?
klick mich bin ein youtube video

hoffe ihr könnt helfen


----------



## Dextra17 (16. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ihr *skill* sehen wollt schaut euch diese Perlen der PvP-Kunst an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dürfen in der Liste definitiv nicht fehlen!!

Pat Part 1
Pat Part2

!u can't beat me!  *sing*


----------



## Monoecus (16. Oktober 2008)

Dextra17 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr *skill* sehen wollt schaut euch diese Perlen der PvP-Kunst an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dazu kann man nur ein sagen: 

IMBA!!



OFF-Topic:
Ich konnte nun seit einigen Tagen einen Stufe 70 MS-Krieger spielen und würde gerne selbst einen auf 70 haben...
Wie stell ich das bis WotLK (ohne eBay) an??


----------



## Dextra17 (16. Oktober 2008)

> OFF-Topic:
> Ich konnte nun seit einigen Tagen einen Stufe 70 MS-Krieger spielen und würde gerne selbst einen auf 70 haben...
> Wie stell ich das bis WotLK (ohne eBay) an??



Du... das würde ich auch gerne wissen!! Außer hochzocken fällt mir aber spontan nichts ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dazu hab ich aber weder Nerven, noch Zeit oder Lust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Todesritter ftw


----------



## Monoecus (16. Oktober 2008)

Dextra17 schrieb:


> Du... das würde ich auch gerne wissen!! Außer hochzocken fällt mir aber spontan nichts ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Vielleicht spielt hier ja jemand Beta und kann sagen, ob sich der Todesritter ähnlich spielt...


----------



## Dopeilli (17. Oktober 2008)

Pat war und ist ein Angeber. Er ist immer full buffed und hat big Heal im rücken. Man muss sich einfach nur seine älteren Vids angucken.

@Manitu: Guckste in Inforamtionen rechts: 
Song is:
Coburn - We Interrupt This Program (Interrupted Vocal Mix)


----------



## Delwod (17. Oktober 2008)

hier das video ist genial finde ich!

Dance video


----------



## Georan (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich Zweifel nicht am Skill von "Pat" schließlich hat er full S4

AAAAAABEEEEEER:
Solche BG-ICH-KLOPP-ALLES-WEG Videos find ich net so berauschend.
Zudem spielt er mit nem Dudu 2on2 xD.
Aber er ist auf jedenfall n guter Krieger, aber net der beste, es gibt bessere.


----------



## BlizzLord (17. Oktober 2008)

> Wenn ihr skill sehen wollt schaut euch diese Perlen der PvP-Kunst an biggrin.gif
> Dürfen in der Liste definitiv nicht fehlen!!
> 
> Pat Part 1
> ...



Hab mir grad ma 5Min angeguckt zugebufft bis zum geht nich mehr mit bersi todeswunsch etc. da is der Dmg nich wirklich gut und skill naja nenn ich was anderes


----------



## Dextra17 (18. Oktober 2008)

Dann will ich mal auf ein sehr gut gemachtes und, wie ich finde, äußerst amüsantes Video verweisen!!!

Matrix BoOoooOOmkin style


----------



## Delwod (18. Oktober 2008)

Dextra17 schrieb:


> Dann will ich mal auf ein sehr gut gemachtes und, wie ich finde, äußerst amüsantes Video verweisen!!!
> 
> Matrix BoOoooOOmkin style




das video finde ich echt blöd und schlecht gemacht!  
SOrry ist aber meine meinung!


----------



## Dextra17 (18. Oktober 2008)

Delwod schrieb:


> das video finde ich echt blöd und schlecht gemacht!
> SOrry ist aber meine meinung!



Über Geschmack lässt sich ja auch bekanntlich gut streiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aegwynn-GaE-Mistic (22. Oktober 2008)

Hey Mitstreiter des Guten^^

Die Frage ist warscheinlich schon quer durch die Welt gereist aber jetzt ist sie wieder bei mir gelandet.
Wo zum Teufel bekomm ich ein kostenlose gute Game-cam her ?
Voraussetzungen sind :
1. ganz wichtig sie darf nichts kosten nicht der weg dort hin nicht der weg auf mein PC
2. solte vielleicht legal sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3. mehr als 2min aufnehmzeit wären nice (nicht die 30sec wo man grad ma mein Cha seht und das Video zu ende ist)

Hoffe ihr habt einen Tipp oder sogar einen direkten Link dann wäre ich euch überaus dankbar,

MfG Aegwynn-GaE-Mistic aka michi


----------



## Dextra17 (22. Oktober 2008)

Aegwynn-GaE-Mistic schrieb:


> Hey Mitstreiter des Guten^^
> 
> Die Frage ist warscheinlich schon quer durch die Welt gereist aber jetzt ist sie wieder bei mir gelandet.
> Wo zum Teufel bekomm ich ein kostenlose gute Game-cam her ?
> ...



Nabend!
Hab hier nen Link für dich, der dich evtl. weiterbringen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.chip.de/downloads/FRAPS_13007435.html


----------



## Urgosch (22. Oktober 2008)

sieht so aus als ob ihr allllllee nyhm vergessen habt Oo mein favorit^^ (kann sein das es schon einer hat aba ic hhab kb 23 seiten durchzulesen ^^)

also:
von nyhm:

Just loot it
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=_8mpnN2fVYQ

Hard Like Heroic
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=xciuYTeu4Qc&...feature=related

Ni Hao (A Gold Farmers Story)
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=0dkkf5NEIo0&...feature=related

Death-Knight Spree
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=xfgbWwhmVbM&...feature=related

Pretty Fly (For a Draenei)
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=pXvfaPPtbpM&...feature=related

M.A.G.E
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ov07yLusCKs&...feature=related

Assassinate
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=5JdK-TD7V-s&...feature=related

My Name is Nyhm
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=KEbWyQ14jhY&...feature=related

und da gibs bestimmt noch mehr^^ 
na ja viel spaß damit


mfg


----------



## Xaven08 (23. Oktober 2008)

hatte es schonmal gepostet aber denk das gehoert auch hier rein Die Switch Parodie zu WoW 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZovF1jL1Nc


----------



## Aegwynn-GaE-Mistic (23. Oktober 2008)

Vielen dank bin grad am installieren der gamecam chip.de man bin ich blöd hätte ic hselbst drauf kommen können so nah und doch so fern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
danke dir Dextra 17

MfG Aegwynn-GaE-Mistic aka michi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aegwynn-GaE-Mistic (23. Oktober 2008)

So jetzt hab ich die gamecam installiert so gescheit wie ich bin hab ich jetzt das problem das ich nich wies wie ich sie zum laufen bekomm muss ich was aktivieren oder so also häckchen machen? Ich habs ma getestet bei dem game uefa champions league 04-05 da war oben ein rotes rec und als ich glaube ich F9 gedrückt hab is das durchgeloffen in ner gleben zahl 1-60 und auf 60 stehen geblieben also + - so 61 60 59 
plzz rette michi^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Aegwynn-GaE-Mistic aka michi


----------



## Dextra17 (23. Oktober 2008)

Hast du denn in deinem Frapsordner schon einen Videoclip???

Weiß leider bei Fraps nicht so bescheid musst du wissen. Hab früher immer nur gamecam benutzt, die ich aber irgendwie nicht mehr finde *hehe*! Ich schau selber nochmal nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dextra17 (23. Oktober 2008)

Ok Michi glaube ich habs geschnallt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also schön aufgepasst: Du hast in deinem Frapsordner einen Screenshot. Schau ihn dir an und mach die Häckchen genau da wo sie auf dem Bild auch sind. Gehe nun in ein Game deiner Wahl und du siehst die mysteriöse gelbe 60 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du nun F9 drückst steht anstelle der 60 rot rec... nun nimmt fraps für dich auf! Durch wiederholtes drücken der F9 Taste beendest du die Aufzeichnung. Schau nun in deinen Ordner und du wirst feststellen, dass sich da ein Videoclip reingeschmuggelt hat! Diesen kannst du dann per Windowsmediaplayer begutachten... hoffe ich konnte helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aegwynn-GaE-Mistic (23. Oktober 2008)

hehe also aufm deskopt is nur das icon um es zu starten da kommt nur sowas wie ein einstellungsmenü nach dem ordner müsste ich suchen des mach ich jetzt ma eigende datein is nichts, bzw eigene videos nichts , start programme
fraps gibts nur fraps selbst also das programm starten und deinstallieren
hoffe du weist mehr wie ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dextra17 (23. Oktober 2008)

Der Ordner müsste "Fraps" heißen und standartmäßig auf C: installiert sein.


----------



## Aegwynn-GaE-Mistic (23. Oktober 2008)

Und hiermit hast du mir dengang richtung schurken/youtube video erleichter hab ihn gefunden auf /C: wäre ich jetzt gar nich gekommen sonst werden bei mir alle ordner auf eigene dateien gespeichert oder aufm desktop jetzt hab ich ihn ich danke dir 1000mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dextra17 (23. Oktober 2008)

Aegwynn-GaE-Mistic schrieb:


> Und hiermit hast du mir dengang richtung schurken/youtube video erleichter hab ihn gefunden auf /C: wäre ich jetzt gar nich gekommen sonst werden bei mir alle ordner auf eigene dateien gespeichert oder aufm desktop jetzt hab ich ihn ich danke dir 1000mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



NP *hehe* wenn du dein Video fertig hast will ich den Link haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aegwynn-GaE-Mistic (23. Oktober 2008)

Kla schick ich dir sofort muss halt auch erstma wieder eine gamecard holen merke grad das vor 5min time out gegangen is aber spätestens in 1-2 wochen is das video mit musik, beschriftung usw auf youtube zu finden kann man  sich da übrigends kostenlos anmelden ja oda da hab ich genaus so wenig plan von^^
einer meiner freunde hat gesagt kostet dem trau ich aber nich oder hab ich noch nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dextra17 (23. Oktober 2008)

Kostet rein gar nischt!! Bin da auch schon ne lange Zeit angemeldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab selbst schon ein paar Videos geuppt... Sind aber eher von minderer Qualität!


----------



## Aegwynn-GaE-Mistic (23. Oktober 2008)

mein ziel als schurke ist es jetzt ma mit den neuen skills zumzualbern also ich hab vor kaltblütigkeit zu skilln verbesserter hinterhalt und max dmg raus holen und equip nur auf ap zu gehen  also das so 4k+ kein problem sind aber erstma kommt ein einfaches pvp video wie von so vielen anderen auch^^


----------



## Pacmaniacer (27. Oktober 2008)

habe mich auch mal fraps gewagt um später raids von der Gilde aufzuzeichnen

könnt ja mal gucken ob ich noch was verbessern kann.

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=k7JsBMEnThI

LG Paci


----------



## Dextra17 (27. Oktober 2008)

Pluspunkte gibts schonmal für deinen Char... DUDUs ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und für die Musik!!!
Finde es so schon ganz gut, musst einfach mal ein Video vom Raid machen, damit man es besser beurteilen kann, da questen eher nicht so spannend ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arlox93 (27. Oktober 2008)

http://video.google.de/videosearch?q=Blade...hl=de&emb=0

hier mal ein älteres video von 60er wow zeiten von meiner alten gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ach ich vermiss die zeiten -.-
Is zwar net das beste video aber ich finds hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dextra17 (27. Oktober 2008)

Ist es gewollt, das dein verlinktes Video ein Trailer zu Blades of Glory ist??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Ok hat sich erledigt. Hab es in der Leiste Links gefunden. Schön oldschool!!


----------



## Arlox93 (27. Oktober 2008)

lol ? mom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sehr geht net -.-

hm naja für die die es sehn wolln gebt bei google.video einfach Blades Of Revalation ein dann kommt an der seite The fall of Ragnaros 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aegwynn-GaE-Mistic (28. Oktober 2008)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> habe mich auch mal fraps gewagt um später raids von der Gilde aufzuzeichnen
> 
> könnt ja mal gucken ob ich noch was verbessern kann.
> 
> ...



Hey hast du auch das FRAPS benutzt? welche Auflösung hast du in WoW eingestellt bei mir is bei den Videos nich alles zu sehen
siehe   :            http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=EqA-ESwoVlo

Mfg Aegwynn-Gae-mistic aka michi


----------



## Aegwynn-GaE-Mistic (28. Oktober 2008)

bzw welche Version hast du die gleiche genommen?
oder eine neuere fals ja link plz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (29. Oktober 2008)

Joar hab auch FRAPS benutzt.

Version: 2.9.4 Build 7037

Config:

Full-Size
60 FPS
No Cursor

In WoW sind Grafik einstellungen alle auf Voll.

LG Paci  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aegwynn-GaE-Mistic (29. Oktober 2008)

Ist die Gamecam von dir dann auch kostenlos? oder hast du was gezahl? wenns kostenlos is freut sich dein mensch auf dieser Erde über deine verlinkungi n dieses Forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg ich^^


----------



## Arbil (31. Oktober 2008)

^^ woWvideos machen isn schöner Zeitvertreib

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/807087/Drache_GOES_WESTFALL

das is ein Pre BC  video von mir und 2 Freunden ^^
(die qualli is scheiße aber naja der Inhalt Zählt ja)

und wenn wir schonmal bei langeweile sind

ich hatte mal nen kleinen Ausflug auf nen Privat server gemacht

zum glück hatte ich das Aufnahmeprogramm noch laufen^^

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3852482/WoW_Tischestapeln


----------



## Pacmaniacer (31. Oktober 2008)

Habe auch mal wieder 2 videos zum besten zu geben.

Schlotternächte 2008

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=91MCmlCFgoE

Romeo & Julia in Karazhan

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=lAAyIJ9hiFs

Viel Spass beim gucken.

LG Paci


----------



## Dextra17 (4. November 2008)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> Habe auch mal wieder 2 videos zum besten zu geben.
> 
> Schlotternächte 2008
> 
> ...


Dein erstes Video hat richtig coole Musik!!! In Extremo ftw
War das der Theme von "Der Exorzist"??? Auch gut!! Das zweite ist eher durschnittlich finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morphes (5. November 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=5S6oARjUicE

"*Resto Shaman - Survival video*"
Ein Video in dem halb AV auf einem Restro Schamanen drauf ist und dieser einfach nicht sterben möchte.

Allein würd ich den nicht Tot bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (5. November 2008)

Da, was zum ablachen:

WoW Giga Verarsche (Switch) 

Ich sag nur ,,Das Schwert der Schwachmaten" und ,,Armbrust der Arschkrampe" , sowie ,,Steckerzieher der Erzeugerin" - Die mächtigsten Waffen in WoW!

Und noch was:

Punkt 12 RTL Verarsche!


----------



## Dextra17 (6. November 2008)

Anduris schrieb:


> Da, was zum ablachen:
> 
> WoW Giga Verarsche (Switch)
> 
> ...



Sind beide schon alt... aber gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (6. November 2008)

Hier mal ein echt tolles Video von einem Schurken:

Acrono

Join it!


----------



## Pacmaniacer (7. November 2008)

Habe mich auch nochmal an ein Video getraut und bin sehr stolz aufs intro

Wächter des Blutmondes in Karazhan

Gruss Paci


----------



## Fundixi (8. November 2008)

kleine Sammlung
[WOW Ashbringer] | [WOW Wrathgate] | [Diablo3 Zauberin]


----------



## Dopeilli (18. November 2008)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> Habe mich auch nochmal an ein Video getraut und bin sehr stolz aufs intro
> 
> Wächter des Blutmondes in Karazhan
> 
> Gruss Paci


Du arbeitest mit Windows Movie Maker und Linkin Park Musik! Du gehörst VERBRANNT!
1. Linkin Park Musik ist schon so abgenutzt in WoW, die will einfach KEINER mehr hören. Und Videos mit Windows Movie Maker sind auch nur müll. Auf dieses Intro wäre ich nicht grade Stolz. Bild und bissel Text mit Windows Movie Maker drüber gemacht. Bah, wie schrecklich.


----------



## Malurros (18. November 2008)

Hey find ich echt cool jetzt kann ich mir den ganzen Tag Videos reinziehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dextra17 (19. November 2008)

Dopeilli schrieb:


> Du arbeitest mit Windows Movie Maker und Linkin Park Musik! Du gehörst VERBRANNT!
> 1. Linkin Park Musik ist schon so abgenutzt in WoW, die will einfach KEINER mehr hören. Und Videos mit Windows Movie Maker sind auch nur müll. Auf dieses Intro wäre ich nicht grade Stolz. Bild und bissel Text mit Windows Movie Maker drüber gemacht. Bah, wie schrecklich.


Mit Linkin Park hast du vällig recht! Aber das Video auf gutdeutsch scheiße finden, nur weil er WMM benutzt?? Hmm wenn er nunmal kein Geld/Bock hat sich Sonyvegas oder andere Programme zu holen! Der Inhalt zählt und die bearbeitung ist ein lustiges Extra. Videos nach dem Schnittprogramm zu beurteilen finde ich ein wenig engstirnig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dopeilli (19. November 2008)

Testversion saugen und alle 30 Tage Registry Eintrag killen. xD


----------



## Mc_Sell (22. November 2008)

Hi Zusammen...

hab auch ein kleines MusikVideo ;-)

Licht & Glanz... Die Allianz

Viel FUN... Bis dann...


----------



## Dopeilli (22. November 2008)

Ist nicht emfpehlenswert des zu gucken, ich schwörees euch!
Also lieber net klicken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## norgim (28. November 2008)

Beer Song

ROFLMAO

WoW Supermario

Gw vs WoW

WoW News 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## Kronas (29. November 2008)

moonkin becomes... BOOMKIN


----------



## !Ethic (2. Dezember 2008)

Guten Tag liebe Buffed Community,

Auf Wunsch des Video-Erstellers wollte ich euch 2 Videos des Destro Warlocks "Weldras" (Baelgun / Todbringer) vorstellen, viel Spass damit, Kommentare sind natürlich auch erwünscht.

PS: das Video ist Pre-WOTLK.

Enjoy!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Weldras Movie- Part 1*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Weldras Movie- Part 2*


mfg !Ethic


----------



## Dopeilli (5. Dezember 2008)

Sind wohl deine eigene Filme. Und ich kann dazu nur eins sagen:
1. Kein Skill
2. Kauf dir ne neue Graka. oO
3. Musik und Videobearbeitung ist bad.


----------



## Rohen1107 (9. Dezember 2008)

hm ich hab die tage mal aus langeweile Kara zu 3 (3palas) mitgefrapst wenn ichs auf meine website kriege post ich mal den link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (27. Dezember 2008)

Anschauen, es is so abartig genial animiert!

nach Tales of the Past das wohl geilste an WoW-Movies das ich gesehen hab! 

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=97157

endeckt beim täglichen Blick auf http://www.mmo-champion.com/


----------



## Deathknight3 (27. Dezember 2008)

Simyo schrieb:


> der link verlinkt auf "wo kommen wow tänze her" aber nicht auf gw was immer du damit meinst, filleicht gw="guild wars fals"fals  das so ist, ist das hier filleicht das video auf das du ferlinken wolltest



ohmg wi fiehle feler sihnd dha trin


----------



## Exzelsor (27. Dezember 2008)

Das muss jetzt sein:
The Carft of War: BLIND



Deathknight3 schrieb:


> ohmg wi fiehle feler sihnd dha trin


da musst du ja gerade reden...


----------



## TheGui (27. Dezember 2008)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> Das muss jetzt sein:
> The Carft of War: BLIND


das video is geil was ^^ hast es auch heut auf mmo gefunden?

 hab vor ner stunde hier ne thread drüber erstellt... wurde aber instand closed und hier rein verschoben.


----------



## Scharamo (27. Dezember 2008)

TheGui schrieb:


> das video is geil was ^^ hast es auch heut auf mmo gefunden?
> 
> hab vor ner stunde hier ne thread drüber erstellt... wurde aber instand closed und hier rein verschoben.



Genauso wie meiner^^ Aber er hat sich immerhin 10std und ca 6k aufrufe gehalten ^^


----------



## Exzelsor (27. Dezember 2008)

ich hab es von bamstevinho.de


----------



## Hosaka (27. Dezember 2008)

Auch immer wieder lustig, Achmed the dead terrorist

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55ZW3xvAHWQ


----------



## PseudoPsycho (27. Dezember 2008)

Hosaka schrieb:


> Auch immer wieder lustig, Achmed the dead terrorist
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55ZW3xvAHWQ


Hat in WoW Version irgendwie nicht mehr so viel Stil :-/


----------



## Teradas (27. Dezember 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bR4wtHHUOwE

Healer!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ov07yLusCKs...feature=related

M.A.G.E


----------



## Shataar (27. Dezember 2008)

das ist auch sehr geil gemacht weiß nicht obs schon gepostet wurde aber schauts euch mal an^^
wer von euch noch MTV Cribs kennt wird es lieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Thralls Crib:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=MzFrLXAYASc


----------



## Minastry (27. Dezember 2008)

Hi ich frage einfach mal hier. Und zwar hat ein Buffeduser eine Signatur in der er schreibt, deswegen mache ich PVE und dabei linkt er ein video. Finde diesen nur leider nicht wieder, hoffe jemand weiß Bescheid. =)


----------



## neo1986 (27. Dezember 2008)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> Das muss jetzt sein:
> The Carft of War: BLIND
> 
> 
> da musst du ja gerade reden...


Jo video is geil aber den Ton mach ich lieber aus.


----------



## neo1986 (27. Dezember 2008)

Teradas schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bR4wtHHUOwE


Geil
 NERF NERF NERF NERF..


----------



## Abigayle (28. Dezember 2008)

Mal ne Eigenarbeit:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsKBwQxAS5g


Bin ein völliger Amateur was solche videos angeht, also seit sanft zu mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (28. Dezember 2008)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> ich hab es von bamstevinho.de


Stevinho ist ein ignoranter kritikresistenter Meinungsfaschist, der es nicht ertragen kann wen ihm seine Fehler vor Augen geführt werden!

beukotiert ihn!

@ Minastry, http://www.warcraftmovies.com/download.php...07&mirror=5


----------



## KirstentatjanaL (28. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, habe bei Gamona diesen hier gefunden und gut abgelacht: 

http://myndflame.gameriot.com/videos/North...wonderland#play

Am besten war:

Everything is so pink and happy! I will take about a month!


----------



## Brisk7373 (28. Dezember 2008)

Unsere Sprache in einem Lied 

funzt bei mir nicht :/
bitte editieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mister.G (31. Dezember 2008)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> Das muss jetzt sein:
> The Carft of War: BLIND



Kennt jemand vll den Namen des Songs, von diesem Video?


----------



## Exzelsor (1. Januar 2009)

mister.G schrieb:


> Kennt jemand vll den Namen des Songs, von diesem Video?



Das Lied is Hide and Seek - Amuro Namie

Mfg
Exzelsor


----------



## TheGui (5. Januar 2009)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> Das Lied is Hide and Seek - Amuro Namie
> 
> Mfg
> Exzelsor


THX für den namen der Sängerin!

find das lied hammer geil, und nach mehrmaligem anschauen des Videos merkt man erst wie gut es zum Vdeo past ^_^


----------



## neo1986 (5. Januar 2009)

Das is so geil:

Jan hegenberg - garde der hoffnung

das auch:

Jan Hegenberg - Wirtslied

Lieder von jan Hegenberg sind eigentlich immer geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pcasso (5. Januar 2009)

Meine absoluten Favoriten die man gesehen haben MUSS (hoffe die waren noch net dabei, bin auf der arbeit und die haben hier net den aktuellen flash player = kein youtube videos gucken ^^)

Whatever

und

switch

unbedingt angucken...nur geil XD


----------



## Spliffmaster (5. Januar 2009)

Minastry schrieb:


> Hi ich frage einfach mal hier. Und zwar hat ein Buffeduser eine Signatur in der er schreibt, deswegen mache ich PVE und dabei linkt er ein video. Finde diesen nur leider nicht wieder, hoffe jemand weiß Bescheid. =)



Du meinst bestimmt dass Video

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/download.php...07&mirror=5


----------



## Minastry (6. Januar 2009)

Tausend Dank an dich Spliffmaster xD genau, aber genau dass hab ich gesucht. Fand das sehr gut gemacht und wollte es mal meinem Brüderchen zeigen.


----------



## PseudoPsycho (6. Januar 2009)

Aloah, Ahoi und guten Tag!
Obwohl mein PC zurzeit unglaubliche Probleme macht hab ich es geschafft ein klitzekleines Video zu zaubern. Es ist erst meine zweite Arbeit die als Machinima einzuordnen ist, es ist also sicherlich noch ziemlich amateurhaft und auch mit der Qualität bin ich selbst nicht ganz zufrieden. Ich möchte es euch trotzdem gerne zeigen und hoffe, es gefällt euch.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=8TwzazM2Kfs&...re=channel_page


----------



## Deathpony (18. Januar 2009)

Manche Videos sind nicht schlecht


----------



## STL (28. Januar 2009)

Servus

ich suche ein Video, was ich vor langer Zeit sehr gern geschaut habe, nur leider nie gemerkt habe wie es heißt oder woher ich es hatte..

Das Video war noch zu BC-Zeiten und handelte von nem Black Temple Raid einer bekannten Gilde (nein, ich glaube nicht Nihilum).

Das besondere war, dass vor jedem Boss kill wie in nem Videospiel die "Stages" ausgewählt wurden, aka die Bosse. Zudem gab es 4 Perspektiven (Krieger, Schurke, Druide & Priest) zwischen denen immerwieder hin und her geschaltet wurde.. 

Aja & es war n 2teiler (2 DL's) und auf Warcraftmovies. Nur gibts da n paar sehr sehr viele einträge zu Black Temple ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) daher wollte ich euch mal fragen.

Freue mich über jede hilfreiche Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (28. Januar 2009)

Einfach mal reinschauen, finde es sau komisch.

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/download.php...55&mirror=4

Also wenn ihr das nächste mal in Naxx seit... Schaut lieber 2x hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (3. Februar 2009)

> http://www.warcraftmovies.com/download.php...55&mirror=4



Da hätt ich mir noch nen Bubble + ruhestein ende gewünscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Plato0n (4. Februar 2009)

moment STL, ich frag mal meinen bruder, der hatte es mal aufem PC

@ STL mmh er wusste es nicht mehr...aber ein wenig eigen initiative hätte ich von dir schon erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nach 5 min suchen auf WCM hab ichs. müsste das folgende sein:
http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=45760

danksagung bitte per PM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turalya (5. Februar 2009)

STL schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> ich suche ein Video, was ich vor langer Zeit sehr gern geschaut habe, nur leider nie gemerkt habe wie es heißt oder woher ich es hatte..
> 
> ...


Meinst vl Jack?

das sind allerdings alle Bc raids


----------



## Plato0n (8. Februar 2009)

so jetzt suche ich nen video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es war nen PvP movie von nem magier, habe schon hier alle durchgeschaut und auch auf WCM die meisten, finde es leider nicht mehr. In dem film hat der Magier halt gezeigt und erklärt wie PvP mit nem Magier funktioniert, also er aht jede aktion erklärt mittels text, warum er wannn z.B. Fraostauro benutz, oder wieso CS in dem moment falsch war halt alles einfach. 
gezeigt wurde unter anderem nen nahkampf duell ggn nen Krieger auf der einen platform in Nagrand, und nen Arenakampf ggn einen anderen Magier, vll kann mir aj jemand helfen

lg


----------



## Sharaija (8. Februar 2009)

omg^^ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iz-RmSG2s1k...feature=related 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PsychoStyle (8. Februar 2009)

du hast die ganzen videos von nyhm vergessen, die sind echt spitze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dopeilli (10. Februar 2009)

Die Liste hier wird schon seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr aktuallisiert. Man muss sich alles aus dem Thread selbst holen mit SuFu^^


----------



## Frek01 (19. Februar 2009)

also unter "SKILL - PVP VIDEOS" kannst du maydie nich zuordnen...!!!


----------



## Frek01 (19. Februar 2009)

editz lagg-doppelpost
delete plx


----------



## Dopeilli (25. Februar 2009)

Frek01 schrieb:


> also unter "SKILL - PVP VIDEOS" kannst du maydie nich zuordnen...!!!


Was du meinst. Der Typ hat, nach dem er R14 wurde, seinen Account verkauft. Also, HDF & bb.


----------



## Birk (25. Februar 2009)

Dopeilli schrieb:


> Was du meinst. Der Typ hat, nach dem er R14 wurde, seinen Account verkauft. Also, HDF & bb.


Lass ihn doch denken was er will... Neider gibts immer und überall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vyse84 (25. Februar 2009)

Scharamo schrieb:


> Einfach mal reinschauen, finde es sau komisch.
> 
> http://www.warcraftmovies.com/download.php...55&mirror=4
> 
> ...


was isn das fürn song?


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (25. Februar 2009)

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=101469


----------



## momox (25. Februar 2009)

Huhu,
wollte euch fragen ob ihr dieses video auf youtube kennt, wo man die ganzen 25 er raids aus damaligem BC gesehen hat - des waren soweit ich weiß maggi, gruul, ssc und kara. Am anfang des videos hat man die ganzen Eingänge der raids gesehn, und dann kam die musik von paul stanley "Live to win" und dann sah man halt in prof. qualität wie sie einen nach dem andren raid boss down gemacht haben!! HAb des video des erste mal vor ca. 3 monaten gesehn aba dann wurde es gebannt - wieso auch immer!!!! Meine frage also, hat auch jem das video gesehn oder weiß wo man es sich noch anschauen kann??? 
MAl ehrlich wenn man des sieht bekommt man gänzehaut!!
WAr bei youtube ganz vorne wenn man live to win eingegeben hat
NAja danke auf jeden fall schonma^^


----------



## revilo84 (25. Februar 2009)

Ne sorry keine ahnung, habe auch noch nie etwas davon gehört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thelive (25. Februar 2009)

Hi...

meinste des evtl...

auf jedenfall isses auch supi :-)  

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/download. ... 7&mirror=6


----------



## Ramhunter (25. Februar 2009)

ist ja der weltuntergang wegem dem einem vid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thelive (25. Februar 2009)

Thelive schrieb:


> Hi...
> 
> meinste des evtl...
> 
> ...




hmm dann nochmal :-)

link funzt net ...

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/download.php...87&mirror=6


----------



## Thelive (25. Februar 2009)

Ramhunter schrieb:


> ist ja der weltuntergang wegem dem einem vid.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Kümmer dich einfacvh um deine sachen..wenn keine Ahnung hast...


----------



## momox (25. Februar 2009)

ne des wars leider nicht des video des ich mein geht nur 5 min
Aba des is au nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danke auf jeden fall^^


----------



## SicVenom (25. Februar 2009)

Thelive schrieb:


> hmm dann nochmal :-)
> 
> link funzt net ...
> 
> http://www.warcraftmovies.com/download.php...87&mirror=6




ah thx wollt grad fragen ob du den nochmal postest^^ ist echt geil das vid

das gesuchte video hab ich mal gesehn, aber das wurde wahrscheinlich gelöscht weil der youtube-nutzer die rechte am material nicht abgetreten hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KArzzor (1. März 2009)

Ich wollte zu wow videos etwas fragen, und da ich keine ahnung hatte was ich wegen dem in suche schreiben soll frage ich hier:
In manchen wow videos sind die animationen so reingeschnitten, wie macht man das?


----------



## Dopeilli (1. März 2009)

WoWModelViewer
Derzeitig nicht funktionierent für 3.9. ^^


----------



## KArzzor (1. März 2009)

Dopeilli schrieb:


> WoWModelViewer
> Derzeitig nicht funktionierent für 3.9. ^^



weist du vieleicht auch wie man dass macht das die models sich bewegen also für videos? 
bei mir ist um die immer so ein riesen kasten


----------



## Petunia (2. März 2009)

Dopeilli schrieb:


> WoWModelViewer
> Derzeitig nicht funktionierent für 3.9. ^^


komisch, bei mir funktioniert der ModelViewer (v0.5.08) wunderbar. Keine Ahnung wo du deine Infos her hast.



			
				KArzzor schrieb:
			
		

> weist du vieleicht auch wie man dass macht das die models sich bewegen also für videos?
> bei mir ist um die immer so ein riesen kasten



Sehr gute Anleitung findest du hier.


----------



## rocktboyy (20. März 2009)

Hallo leute

ICh suche ein video seit längern und frage mich  ob jemand es kennt also

Es ist eine gilde  ( zu bc zeiten) die  die Scherbenwelt betritt und dort die bosse tötet wie vahji es ist ein Englisches video  am ende wird illidan getötet dieses video wurd auch mal bei giga  gezeigt  ich wäre dankbar für eure hilfe achja das video ist bei Warcraft movie doch da sind so viele ich wieß den namen nur nicht mehr =(


----------



## Bloodynames (20. März 2009)

Pls Stiky

"!The Craft of War: BLIND!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dieses Viedo kann man nicht mehr kommentiren...

Ausser das Perfekteste was ich bisher sehen Durfte!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.vimeo.com/2625538


----------



## Apuh (20. März 2009)

Heroic Hogger! Sehr nettes Video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0sebPWy4q4


----------



## Kaladial (24. März 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbJf6qWRBys...laynext_from=QL


----------



## Balord (12. April 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pzw0D7y7LcI   ----> Teil 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFP6TuPMuSk...feature=related    ----> Teil 2

einfach der Hammer das video, ein richtiger WoW Horror Film, super spannend und an manchen STellen ziemlich gruselig gemacht. Außerdem einer der Finalisten des Machinima Wettbewerbs auf der Blizzcon 2008.


----------



## Allysekos (12. April 2009)

Find witzig *G*


----------



## Nebola (12. April 2009)

Geiles Video, echt gut gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sânkton (13. April 2009)

Haben Heute auf Arygos um 18 Uhr im Chat angefangen zu diskutieren das es nicht sein kann das die Hordler so wenig sind und uns trotzdem jedes mal in die Flucht schlagen, so haben sich also ein paar Leute zusammen gesammelt und haben gedacht "nu geh ma mal horde raiden"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fCYkiHh2bc <- Das ist bei raus gekommen.


Wir haben alle 4 Staedte geschafft, nur hatte mein Fraps nach der 3. die Schnauze voll!



PS. Einer aus unserer Gilde hat gesungen, da YouTube im Moment ja Jagd auf alles und Jeden macht der nur irgend ein bekanntes Lied in seinem Movie hat =)


Viel Spaß beim anschaun


----------



## FakeEpix (13. April 2009)

Viele der Videos wurden gesperrt oder der Sound wurde verboten...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atrion (13. April 2009)

Weiß nich ob ich hier richtig bin aber ich suche das Lied aus folgendem Video, was genau bei 5:00 anfängt. 

http://warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?id=10...ce1e22781490821

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen, LG

Atrion


----------



## bluhme (17. April 2009)

Atrion schrieb:


> Weiß nich ob ich hier richtig bin aber ich suche das Lied aus folgendem Video, was genau bei 5:00 anfängt.
> 
> http://warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?id=10...ce1e22781490821
> 
> ...


The Prodigy - Omen


----------



## Tikume (20. April 2009)

Wurde sicher schon gepostet, aber egal:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zevXFLPah6M


----------



## Grushdak (1. Mai 2009)

Habe ehrlicherweise nur die erste Seite mit den Listen angeschaut, aber nix darunter gefunden.
Meine Favoriten sind immer noch folgende 2 Vids:

-> *The Ballad of the Noob*

->* The Craft of War: BLIND*


greetz


----------



## Thoor (4. Mai 2009)

Dopeilli schrieb:


> Sind wohl deine eigene Filme. Und ich kann dazu nur eins sagen:
> 1. Kein Skill
> 2. Kauf dir ne neue Graka. oO
> 3. Musik und Videobearbeitung ist bad.


Irgendwie bist du hier nur am meckern aber von dir hab ich noch kein Video gesehen >.> Ich tippe auf DK PVP Video INC
/e Pat ist genau wie Maydie auch so n Spast der den Skilltree BUg ausgenutzt hat... der kann im eins gegen eins genau NICHTS...


----------



## 30kInfect (4. Mai 2009)

Ein schönes Video das zeigt wie ich gegen einen DK und nen Warri ( ja das is net so schwer, ich weiß ) duelliere.
Man beachte jedoch die Kulisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Have fun

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWNf3PHupic


----------



## Nebola (4. Mai 2009)

30kInfect schrieb:


> Ein schönes Video



FAIL.

Btw. wow mit nem Tank andere Kaputt machen, wasn Talent.
Ich mache mit meinem Tank Pala jeden Melee, down es sei denn er hat Critluck, oder ist einfach nur gut.
Gegen Caster kann ich auch nicht viel machen.


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Argentumturnier-Guide von Buddhist
One-Button-Rogue
No-Button-Rogue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Part v. Durotan (10. Mai 2009)

ich hab mir nen großteil der vids angesehn, und muss sagen:
der sräd ist mit einer deren, die sticky am meisten verdienen ^^


----------



## grubsi (10. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xciuYTeu4Qc


----------



## Petunia (11. Mai 2009)

Dann will ich mich auch mal einreihen. Unser Gildenvideo über Naxx. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orik60 (11. Mai 2009)

Das m.M.n. beste WoW Musik Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OGEKHFilj4

WoW Modelle in Half Life2 Engine unterlegt mit Amaranth von Nightwish. Schauts euch an.


----------



## Petunia (11. Mai 2009)

Da find ich Breaking von X-Cross aber wesentlich besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AxiO (15. Mai 2009)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=57009720

Mir war nicht danach einfach so mit WoW aufzuhören, also hab ich ein Funevent veranstaltet und es AxiOlympiade genannt. Habs in 7 kleinere Events verpackt die vorallem Spass machen sollten, aber für den Sieg in einem Event gabs auch Punkte und kleine Preise. Insgesamt am Ende so um die 3k Gold verschenkt (items mit eingeschlossen) , also fast mein ganzes Gold was noch über war. 

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=50477884

aja vorher hab ich auch mal ein Gnomenrennen zum Dalaran Krater gemacht.


----------



## Soiy09 (15. Mai 2009)

---HI villeicht kann mir hier jemand Helfen---

Hi BuffedUser ich such ein Video, Name davon weiß ich leider nicht aber ich kann beschreiben was da so zu sehen ist.
Hauptsächlich läuft da immer eine Gnomen Magierin druch die Welt, immer hinterlegt mit techno musik, extrem Gute Qualität, und sie und ihre freunde werden von einem schurken gejagt der ihre freunde nach und nach abschiesst.

In dem Video wurden unter anderem einige Gebiete verändert. z.b. Arathiwelt zu einer Eislandschaft und andere Landschaften zu brennenden gebieten und so.


Bitte wenn es jemand weiß welches ich meinen Könnte schreibt mir doch eine PN, wäre nett, Danke schonmal !


----------



## Soiy09 (16. Mai 2009)

Habs dank nem Buffed User ( Petunia ) gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--- No Point - Stretching Time ---

unbedingt mal ansehen !


----------



## Balord (19. Mai 2009)

MTV Game One HOW TO: Wie unterhalte ich mich mit einem WoW Spieler?

Einfach zu geil xD


----------



## Esda (20. Mai 2009)

ich weiß nicht, obs schon gepostet wurde, aber das darf nicht fehlen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5mD1n4v2JA     => Frostshock!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEWgs6YQR9A     => Roflmao


----------



## Soranu (27. Mai 2009)

Würde gerne mein WoW Gold Farming Video Presentieren:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fc5pS9SbnCw


----------



## Vrocas (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo Buffed Community!
Ich poste mal hier ein Machinima, weil dieses Video ist einfach voller Emotion und an sich schon episch genug!

Devided Soul - Youtube.com

Was haltet ihr davon? Ist es gut, ist es schlecht?
Und was für ein Schwert trägt Karath? Sorry, aber das will ich unbedingt wissen, sieht sehr schick aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Sei gewiss!! Es ist nicht von mir! Ich halte es nur für meine Pflicht, dass sowas auch die Deutsche WoW Community erreicht...


----------



## Core2Reality (22. Juni 2009)

Und weg ist der WOW Account:
http://www.bendecho.de/0a12cc95a3-ausflippen biggrin.gif

Dies es eine Warnung werdet nie so süchtig wie der typ auf dem video


----------



## Danny666 (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo,


ich sollte den Post mal verschieben, da ich net wusste wohin ^^
Nochmal den bereits geposteten Text zur Info:

------------------------------------------------------
Dies ist das erste komplette Video inkl. Sound, Emotes usw. was ich erstellt habe.
Musik ist vielleicht etwas ungewöhnlich, aber schaltet net ab, denn ich habe versucht diese mit der jeweiligen Situation etwas zu kombinieren ^^

General Vezax Kill 10er Ulduar
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0q6yoYunc4


Vielleicht gibts hier ja auch ein paar Rückantworten.

Mag hier und da vll net so gut sein, und die Sichtweise ist teils etwas eintönig, da ich schon eher damit beschäftigt war im Dmg mitzuhalten 

Bitte zerpflückt mich net ganz ^^'

-------------------------------------------------------

Dank^ö^

PS: Aufgenommen mit Fraps. Zur Bearbeitung: Pinnacle Studio, VirtualDub, Audacity


----------



## Manitu2007 (27. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute, gerade mal auf Youtube bissl Rumgesuft und dass hier gefunden



Ich finds nen super gelungenen Trailer


----------



## Kronas (27. Juni 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Hi Leute, gerade mal auf Youtube bissl Rumgesuft und dass hier gefunden


kennt sicherlich jeder, gab diverse threads dazu


----------



## Phantax_ZdC (28. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/PhantaxZdC

Da findet ihr paar Videos von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



über PTR 3.2 und so ^^


----------



## Maxugon (28. Juni 2009)

Phantax_ZdC schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/PhantaxZdC
> 
> Da findet ihr paar Videos von mir
> 
> ...


Name des Songs wär toll wenn du mir ihn sagen könntest?
Und mit was hast du das aufgenommen?


----------



## Phantax_ZdC (28. Juni 2009)

welchen song?
Habs aufgenommen mit WeGame


----------



## atischa (3. Juli 2009)

Hallo ihr

Ich suche dringend ein Vid von WoW zu BC Zeiten, folgender Inhalt:
Also in dem Vid handelt es sich um einen Mensch Krieger auf Lvl 70(zu S1 Zeiten). Am anfang des Videos tanz ein Männlicher Blutelf, Der Mensch Krieger trägt Blutmond(http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28436) restliches Equipt so weit man das beurteilen kann Rare(Blau), es Handelt sich um ein PvP Video sowohl Arena wie Open PvP wird gezeigt(Viel Nethersturm bein Arkatraz,Mechanar und Botanika).
Folgende Titel kommen im Video vor:
Take on me-Reel big Fish(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsUmYQJISBU)
American Jesus-Bad Religion(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Oe_Rxt9wB0)
Und ein TItel von The Offspring da kann ich mich aber nicht mehr erinnern welcher es war.

Ich war sehr froh wenn mir jmd den Namen oder gar Link dieses Vids posten kann.
Ich hab dieses Viedeo damals auf Google gefunden aber nach 2h suchen dachte ich mir ich versuchs mal hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke schon mal für eure Antworten

Mfg
Atischa


----------



## Steel (9. Juli 2009)

ich möchte daraufhin weisen das die links am anfang defekt sind, also einige, ich meinde admit das die videos entfernt wurden... würde gerne eine überarbeitung davon haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (11. Juli 2009)

Oh man^^
Tales of the past fehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab grad nur die Links zu Totp 3

Tales of the past III part 1
Tales of the part III part 2
Tales of the part III part 3
Tales of the past III part 4
Tales of the past III part 5
Tales of the Past III part 6
Tales of the Past III part 7
Tales of the past III part 8
Tales of the past III part 9        (bei part 9 is noch bissl was von part 8 drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
mfg
vlt kann noch wer Tales of the past 1 und 2 posten!^^


Hab Teil 1 und 2 gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Totp 1:
Tales of the Past I Part 1
Tales of the Past I part 2


Totp 2:
Tales of the past II part 1
Tales of the past II part 2
Tales of the past II part 3
Tales of the past II part 4
Tales of the past II part 5

Von Martin Falch


----------



## MACerle (13. Juli 2009)

Allimania 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SonicTank (13. Juli 2009)

So, hier mal was nettes aus dem Bereich TS-Unterhaltung. Ich habs in der Liste auf Seite 1 jedenfalls nicht entdeckt, von daher führ ich das hier mal auf.

Geduldsprobe

Zum Inhalt: Ist ein Dreiteiler, der meiner Meinung aber sehr unterhaltsam ist. Ihr solltet auch die Info zum Vid lesen, damit ihr nicht auch drauf reinfallt. Respekt an den Pala, dass er so ein geduldiger Spieler ist, die meisten wären wohl schon nach den ersten Sätzen des vermeintlichen Ebay-Priesters abgehauen.

Viel Spaß beim reinhören.


----------



## Baits (13. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nf5Q33nfaSY


best wl i ever seen
 nagut 2.bester :>


----------



## Hyrcleon (14. Juli 2009)

So, gradma hier das buffed forum "entdeckt" :O
Hier mal mein Vid was ich zu BC zeiten gemacht hatte

http://www.filefront.com/13856380/OaSl-vs....-Temple-Part-2/

könnts euch ja mal anschaun und bissi feedback da lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



viel spaß ^^


----------



## Kurasch (20. Juli 2009)

wie ein treant lachen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


[URL="http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dao4BCBzT6xg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ao4BCBzT6xg[/URL]


----------



## Darkkeeper (31. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceCEB6ReLwc


----------



## momox (31. Juli 2009)

hab au ma ne frage ob des video vll jem kennt!!
Also... es geht im Video um ne blutelfin paladine die mit ihrer Gilde zu TBC zeiten die 25 er raids macht!!
Sehr sehr gutes video wurde leider gelöscht auf youtube!!
Im Hintergrund kam die musik von paul stanley - live to win und dann noch von blur - song 2!!!
Weiß jem ob man des video noch iwo anschaun kann!!
DAnke schonma im vorraus!!!


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2009)

In deiner Liste fehlt Rollenspiel:
Tales of the Past
Gibts leider nur auf Englisch, ist aber übelst gut!


----------



## Karius (11. August 2009)

Hab folgende Klassiker beim Überfliegen nicht gesehen:
(Mal aus meinem Thread bei uns im Gildenforum geklaut)

Echtes Mitleid! Mimimi - Der Klassiker

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCayacFcCX4


The Shadowpriest:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNbFYSXON6Q


Ony - 50 fucking minus dkp - 2 Jahre Tränen lachen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtvIYRrgZ04


world of whatever  <- da kommt das berühmte "wann is invites to bolten moore" her

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pd6mzVtZH4


40 lvl1-gnome gegen hogger! epic battle!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHWyJT2QRMM...feature=related


Ein Klassiker der Zukunft? Why Hunters need to be nerfed! ^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Y7MGWW1Xqc 


Nihilum Whiping

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQ9NKAB6N1k



Schade, dass der Thread nicht mehr aktualisiert wird.



Hier noch ein kleines Extra. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (12. August 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steff77 (12. August 2009)

Heyho Leute

Folgendes!!!^^

Ich bin ein Fan von Vurtne und schau mir auch gerne seine PvP Videos an, aber schon seit längerem find ich eines seiner Filmchen nicht mehr:
Er kämpft gegen 2 Schurken an einem See (Glaube es war beim Gebirgspass der Totenschwingen oder wie das heisst^^) und ist mit denen 
auch im TS. Finde das Video Sau lustig und würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand sagen könnte wo ich dieses finde Ich sag nur BACKSTAB xD

LG Ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und schonmal Danke, falls was kommt^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urNyg1ftMIU




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraxos (20. August 2009)

So weit ist es also schon gekommen, nicht nur jung sondern auch alt hats erwischt.


Rentner beim WoW zocken, echt heavy


----------



## Castro (20. August 2009)

kurze Previews zu neuen WoW Expansions :


World of Warcraft : Cataclysm

World of Warcraft : Emerald Dream

World of Warcraft : The Maelstrom


----------



## Duroks (23. August 2009)

Sooo... dann noch mal.... 

Ich poste hier jetzt hier über copy/paste wie aufgefordert im Sammelthread. Das soll kein Spam sein!

Hallo liebe Leutz! 

Ich hatte für den Movie-Contest von der Blizzcon 2009 einen Film erstellt und eingeschickt. Doch leider bekam ich nach der Frist keine Antwort, damit hat mein Werk nicht gewonnen und ich kann es nun veröffentlichen. Gewonnen hab ich aber doch so einiges bei der Erstellung und Bearbeitung meines Films, eine Menge Erfahrung und das Wissen wie man was am besten umsetzen kann. Ich möchte der Community den Film aber nicht vorenthalten nur weil er nicht erfolgreich bei der Blizzcon dabei war. 

Insgesamt hab ich 3 Monate an diesem Film gearbeitet. Erstellt habe ich diesen Film ausschließlich über Compositing und erweitertes Kamera-Tracking. Der eine oder andere wird es bemerken, das einige Objekte gar nicht an dieser Stelle in der Landschaft stehen. In keiner der Szenen hab ich die Figuren In-Game aufgenommen, ich wollte eine einfache Filmoptik erzeugen. Ich hoffe das ist mir gelungen.

Bei der Bearbeitung und Erstellung des Films hatte ich eine Menge Spaß, ich hoffe ihr habt ihn auch beim anschauen.  

Viel Spaß! 

YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Erio4mgXanE 

EDIT: LINK hatte beim paste einen Fehler bekommen, Link sollte nun wieder gehen. ;-)

Liebe Grüße
Adrian


----------



## bruderelfe (23. August 2009)

Duroks schrieb:


> Sooo... dann noch mal....
> 
> Ich poste hier jetzt hier über copy/paste wie aufgefordert im Sammelthread. Das soll kein Spam sein!
> 
> ...


Hallo, ich fand ihn geil, kenne die gewinner filme nicht, aber dieser film ist ein gewinner für mich!


----------



## emcSpeedi (23. August 2009)

Anub'Rekhan tanked by Mage =)

Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4up74XiZaA
Warcraftmovies: (Link folgt sobald Upload fertig) **bessere Qualität als Youtube**


----------



## boonfish (23. August 2009)

emcSpeedi schrieb:


> Anub'Rekhan tanked by Mage =)
> 
> Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4up74XiZaA
> Warcraftmovies: (Link folgt sobald Upload fertig) **bessere Qualität als Youtube**



Ich kann die Leistung zwar nicht beurteilen, aber das Video ist brutal langweilg.


----------



## HappyChaos (23. August 2009)

Steff77 schrieb:


> Ich sag nur BACKSTAB xD


Du meinst wohl backstep,oder?Weil "Hinterstab" würde mir wenig Sinn ergeben...


----------



## Hotgoblin (24. August 2009)

emcSpeedi schrieb:


> Anub'Rekhan tanked by Mage =)
> 
> Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4up74XiZaA
> Warcraftmovies: (Link folgt sobald Upload fertig) **bessere Qualität als Youtube**



Sorry aber solch gute Qualität hat es nicht.

Da sollte man sich mal informieren mit Rendern.

Fast die hälfte vom Video laufen die ganzen Player 
von der Gruppe vorbei und deren  Namen steht unten 
dran fand ich langweilig.

Naja und die Musik von Nyhm naja fand ich hat überhaupt nicht
gepasst sorry.


----------



## Fauzi (24. August 2009)

Ka ob schon gepostet:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hgcy6bsg4g...feature=related

I GOT NO EPIX!


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. August 2009)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl backstep,oder?Weil "Hinterstab" würde mir wenig Sinn ergeben...



............................................________
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,
.........................,/...............................................”:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:”........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\
backstab ist eine schurkenfähigkeit...
glaub die deutsche übersetzung in wow davon ist hinterhalt, weiss es aber nicht mehr genau.
jedenfalls bedeutet es einen angriff von hinten in den rücken.


----------



## Redis (27. August 2009)

... best movie ever!.... pvp wotlk

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=121407


----------



## PrOgResSiv-RoCkaA (27. August 2009)

Da ich finde das mein Gildenkollege das genialst drauf hat 
post ich mal 2 seiner Videos von uns beim raiden..


*Die Klingen der SinDorei | Legio Draconis | Vs. Yogg-Saron (wipe xD)*

*KlingenVsYogg
*


*Die Klingen der SinDorei | Legio Draconis | Vs. General Vezax*
*

KlingenVsVezax





*


----------



## Kronas (30. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (1. September 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> backstab ist eine schurkenfähigkeit...
> glaub die deutsche übersetzung in wow davon ist hinterhalt, weiss es aber nicht mehr genau.
> jedenfalls bedeutet es einen angriff von hinten in den rücken.



Backstab = Meucheln

Edit: Mir ist aufgefallen das http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJ99Lb8w9-4 noch garnicht drin ist... Das muß aber schnell geändert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (1. September 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Edit: Mir ist aufgefallen das http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJ99Lb8w9-4 noch garnicht drin ist... Das muß aber schnell geändert werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


laut sufu schon 2 mal drin


----------



## Arosk (1. September 2009)

Ich find nix Oo


----------



## Raminator (1. September 2009)

KILL THE FUCKING CHICKEN HAHA ICH KANN NICHT MEHR WIE GEIL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (2. September 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich find nix Oo


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1686319
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1566171


----------



## Arosk (2. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1686319
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1566171



In der Liste ist das Zeugs nicht drin.


----------



## Kronas (3. September 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> In der Liste ist das Zeugs nicht drin.


dann zitiere ich die beiden posts eben direkt


Grushdak schrieb:


> Habe ehrlicherweise nur die erste Seite mit den Listen angeschaut, aber nix darunter gefunden.
> Meine Favoriten sind immer noch folgende 2 Vids:
> 
> -> *The Ballad of the Noob*
> ...





Bloodynames schrieb:


> Pls Stiky
> 
> "!The Craft of War: BLIND!"
> 
> ...


wenn du jetzt immer noch nicht siehst, dass die beiden leute das video schon genannt haben hast du was an den augen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (3. September 2009)

Ja, aber sie sind nicht in der Liste auf Page 1...
Das meine ich doch... ^^


----------



## Kronas (4. September 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ja, aber sie sind nicht in der Liste auf Page 1...
> Das meine ich doch... ^^


wird er wohl auch niemals sein, die wird nicht geupdatet


----------



## Drynwin (4. September 2009)

Dude where's my Mount :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9M1LYOteNXQ
Des is leider nur Episode 1 die anderen findet man auch leicht bei youtube.

Also ich finds geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (4. September 2009)

http://www.oxhorn.com/movies/
geht einfach mit dem Mauszeiger auf: Movies, nicht klicken! dann erscheint ne reihe mit coolen/lustigen Videos^^
Zu Empfehlen: http://www.oxhorn.com/movies/mighty-morphi...t-gnomes-unite/


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (23. September 2009)

Ich find das blöd, dass der Thread vom Video vom Protpala und Varian Wrynn gesperrt wurde. Jetzt kann man nichtmal mehr diskutieren, ob das Video echt ist oder nicht.

Btw ist echt. Warum, hab ich bereits ausführlich dargelegt!


----------



## Cheaters (23. September 2009)

ArcaneFrostFire schrieb:


> Ich find das blöd, dass der Thread vom Video vom Protpala und Varian Wrynn gesperrt wurde. Jetzt kann man nichtmal mehr diskutieren, ob das Video echt ist oder nicht.
> 
> Btw ist echt. Warum, hab ich bereits ausführlich dargelegt!



Du weißt schon, dass man auf Privat Servern den gleichen CharNamen + Gildennamen nehmen kann, oder? (Also ist dein Beweis eig. nutzlos...)

Zum Video selber: Ich finde es schon unrealistisch, dass ein Spieler, welcher von mehreren Non-Elite Wachen, von mehreren Elite Wachen, und dann noch von einem König angegriffen wird, nicht stirbt... soviel Rüstung gibts gar nicht :O

Ich sag mal "FAKE". 

(Nein ich bin nicht neidisch, ich finds trotzdem unreal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Bader1 (23. September 2009)

Hallo?!?! Er ist ein PALA!!!


----------



## Arosk (6. Oktober 2009)

Hier ein richtig geiles Video, muß gesehen werden: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bjIkFcYy-s


----------



## Toraka' (6. Oktober 2009)

Moin, ich suche ein Video (genauer gesagt eine Videoreihe) in der es darum geht dass Horde und Allianz Frieden schliessen weil ein Paladin seinen Bruder verloren hat, der versucht hatte, eine gruppe Hordler vor dem Lich in der Mitte der westlichen Pestländer (Raj der Beschwörer?) zu beschützen.
dieser Frieden wird jedoch von einer als Untote getarnter ?Dämonin? Untergraben.
das ganze Video ist deutsch besprochen und hat ein recht langes Intro in der zwei Stimmen ein Spiel beginnen das die Story der Videos wiederspiegelt. 
darin werden auch die Charaktere vorgestellt.
das ganze hat auch noch englische Untertitel drin


----------



## Drynwin (6. Oktober 2009)

Toraka schrieb:


> Moin, ich suche ein Video (genauer gesagt eine Videoreihe) in der es darum geht dass Horde und Allianz Frieden schliessen weil ein Paladin seinen Bruder verloren hat, der versucht hatte, eine gruppe Hordler vor dem Lich in der Mitte der westlichen Pestländer (Raj der Beschwörer?) zu beschützen.
> dieser Frieden wird jedoch von einer als Untote getarnter ?Dämonin? Untergraben.
> das ganze Video ist deutsch besprochen und hat ein recht langes Intro in der zwei Stimmen ein Spiel beginnen das die Story der Videos wiederspiegelt.
> darin werden auch die Charaktere vorgestellt.
> das ganze hat auch noch englische Untertitel drin



Link hab ich ned aber ich kenn den Namen: Veil of Corruption


----------



## Spankyhamthrall (6. Oktober 2009)

nicht zu vergessen - das altbekannte, epische ninja looter video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMylc2Or1Ic
(hab mir soweit alles durchgelesen - sorry falls es schon drinne ist aber ich es überlesen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Toraka' (8. Oktober 2009)

achja, Veil of corruption, danke.
ich finde das ist eine klasse für sich...so eine epische story...und dass es deutsch vertont ist ist auch noch nett


----------



## Bader1 (15. Oktober 2009)

Toraka, wenn du ne richtig coole epische Geschichte willst schau dir Tals of the past an!
Weiss wer ob mal nen Teil 4 Rauskommt?


----------



## Crownchen (17. Oktober 2009)

3 Jahre Invictus Illuminati





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ja, was soll man noch viel sagen.
Wieder ist ein Jahr rum.
Auch im diesem Jahr gibt es wieder ein kleines Video.
Es ist nichts besonderes, aber für uns hat es doch ein Erinnerungswert für später.

Viel Spaß beim anschauen.... *


*Hier der Link zum Download des Movie´s (wesentlich bessere Quallität):
Klick mich



Stream:
Stellt das Movie unten rechts auf HQ für bessere Quallität
Hier gehts zum Stream

*​


----------



## Lekraan (18. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Hier ein richtig geiles Video, muß gesehen werden: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bjIkFcYy-s



kenn ich , hab ich auf warcraftmovies gesehen...is endgeil


----------



## Duath (14. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwUYSbW1ZFQ

Varian Wrynn solo gelegt. Sind die Fraktionsbosse zu schwach?


----------



## real pwnedge (26. November 2009)

hey leute jetzt ist endlich "Gameking 11" rausgekommen!!! Unbedingt anschauen das ist sowas von krank!


http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=131789


----------



## Kargaro (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich liebe ähnlich klingende Lyrics 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargaro (6. Dezember 2009)

Englischkenntnisse sind Vorraussetzung für das Video:



PS: Wer den Witz nicht kapiert: es geht darum, dass der Tank "Who" heißt, der Magier "What" und so weiter.


----------



## Arosk (8. Dezember 2009)

Hydras neues Video: http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=133081


----------



## parasite131184 (9. Dezember 2009)

Trial of the Crusader - Cinematic
http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=133139



sry zu spät gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twinser (19. Dezember 2009)

Wie ihr wisst, oder auch nicht , fand heute ein kleines Fest auf dem Server Thrall statt...
hier mal ein kleines Video dazu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lm_Lfh-ZC0
ihr könnt flames und sonstiges unterlassen, da ich selber weiß dass die musik nicht passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seht es euch an oder lasst es sein ^^


----------



## Arosk (20. Dezember 2009)

Falsches Forum?


----------



## Haxxler (20. Dezember 2009)

Hättest du auch im YouTube Thread posten können bzw. im WoW Forum.


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Falsches Forum?



Right


----------



## Spendox (20. Dezember 2009)

Und langweilig ist es, schlechte Kamera und mehr Selbstinszenierung als alles andere. *gähn*


----------



## foreigner177 (1. Januar 2010)

Ich weis jetzt nicht ob das Video hier schonmal gepostet wurde, ich posts einfach mal; hat damals einer aus der Gilde von Flo von giga gesungen, ich poste einfach mal den Link.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGWU6c6Td3k
liebe grüße und allen ein frohes neues jahr von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## real pwnedge (4. Januar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noryfA4xmg8 einfach göttlich!


----------



## mcimba (16. Januar 2010)

ok, also im sammelthema:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6i_OIotB7BA (Kein Gnom in SW Song)


----------



## xXFoiXx (20. Januar 2010)

Wusste erst nicht wirklich ob ich das hier posten soll aber jetzt wurd ich von Noxiel hierher gescheucht.

Russische Parfümwerbung die dem WoTLK trailer ähnelt!

Ich finds lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pudding00 (20. Januar 2010)

xXFoiXx schrieb:


> Wusste erst nicht wirklich ob ich das hier posten soll aber jetzt wurd ich von Noxiel hierher gescheucht.
> 
> Russische Parfümwerbung die dem WoTLK trailer ähnelt!
> 
> ...


jetzt frag sich nur, welcher film zuerst da war^^


----------



## xXFoiXx (20. Januar 2010)

Pudding00 schrieb:


> jetzt frag sich nur, welcher film zuerst da war^^




xD Ich hoffe Blizz sonst kann ich keinen dieser Trailer mehr ernst nehmen!

Ich hab irgendwie am Ende erwartet das das Parfüm über ganz viele andere Pflegeprodukte hinwegfliegt und eine Stimme dem Eisläufer sagt er ist jetzt ein wahrer König 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mcimba (27. Januar 2010)

Der Nachtelfsong:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5S-5BFQD9rE&feature=channel


----------



## mcimbafeatdrrohr (28. Januar 2010)

KEIN GNOM IN STURMWIND-MCIMBA

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6i_OIotB7BA[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]SCHEISS AUF DIE GILDE - MCIMBA[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0spRSmcvApE[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]RANDOMDROP-MCIMBA[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3e4PlqHUlb4&feature=channel[/font]


----------



## Barlia (28. Januar 2010)

Video über einen DK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=6pgrMSpJG4w


----------



## Areadas (30. Januar 2010)

[url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWgW3ogaV84&feature=related"]Klick
[/url]


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (1. Februar 2010)

Also, wenn Videos, in denen (lustige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Bugs in WoW gezeigt werden, erlaubt sind, dann hätte ich ein paar selbstgemachte Videos anzubieten.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (3. Februar 2010)

Hatte jetzt keine Lust 31 Seiten durch zu lesen, aber in der Liste fehlt Tales of the Past. Das ist ja schon ein kleines Verbrechen. Oder habe ich was übersehen ?


----------



## mrlol_m (3. Februar 2010)

also paar videos sind echt schon kult (der verdammten) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (4. Februar 2010)

So, bitte fügt das hier doch hinzu, die Tales of the Past Reihe, oder zählt die nicht aus irgendwelchen Gründen ? Das ist die epischte WoW Verfilmung die ich kenne. Wird von Teil 1 stetig epischer.

*Teil 1: *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udlZ9DYCTKY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReSJ8bay6sU

*
Teil 2:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmBK9qpqhVA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TqepfCkyQE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxeaWk6y8bo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1K1AglTC3Q8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jW7CMz55DEQ


*Teil 3:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fozx05qRb-A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYyvYPm1vAQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_qChuqyco4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03DHvAUCmiE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_C4hQCq4uU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0G-60Rr44bM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dM0D81-l6M

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsUV2Kpgi-4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIMQSI6FNHo&feature=related


----------



## dudu man (11. Februar 2010)

passen du die horde rennt das gegestück: Die allianz schlägt zurück

oder: Der Heiler


----------



## Nebola (13. Februar 2010)

Sehr gutes Musik Video...

Klick

Unbeding in HD ansehen.


----------



## Bipun (13. Februar 2010)

das hier find ich super^^ Nerf you von Nyhm: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trvwVoLtqVI


----------



## Da_Wuidara (17. Februar 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded 

tolles video und dazu noch ein echter ohrwurm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## el-boom (23. Februar 2010)

Muqq's(ensidia) Icc Episode I: 

http://www.ensidia.com/muqq/blog/4162/

weiter Episoden sollen folgen.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (27. Februar 2010)

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=136449

Made my day einfach nur der hammer XD


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. März 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8G3-38d688

TdM Hero solo^^


----------



## FiedlerJ (1. März 2010)

Danke fur die video


----------



## Primordial (2. März 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFZmRAkF-j4

unsere Gilde vs. Prutricide 25 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (5. März 2010)

Alles klar Herr Moderator:

Weil das wird ja nicht auf 34 Seiten untergehen...




> hmm, es ist schon etwas alt aber einige scheinen es nicht zu kennen (den viewer zahlen nach zu urteilen)
> 
> 
> Also hier ist es nochmal, Wrath of the Failking
> ...


----------



## Malkas (5. März 2010)

hier sind auch paar Videos von mir: http://www.buffed.de/buffed/page/1759/User-News?action=view&unid=3917

in Youtube Profil findet uihr mehr oder in mein Buffed Profil


----------



## TheEwanie (6. März 2010)

meineshttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAOc0mDRx8Q&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## &#40845;Nami (7. März 2010)

_*60er Hardcore Player vs Player*

Pat Incredible Warrior

Darkmystify Teil 1 

Darkmystify Teil 2

Rank 14 Schaman_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Numbe (7. März 2010)

Mein erster Versuch mit Sony Vegas... Ohne irgendwelche Vorkenntnisse.

http://www.wegame.com/watch/locktack-arena-part-i/

(Ich hab nur das Video zusammen geschnitten.)


----------



## Afenishakur (7. März 2010)

Schönen guten Nabend an alle Buffed User.

Wollte Euch mal mein relativ neu erstelltest Gildenvideo,

zeigen.

Welches ich zum Anlass unseres 3 Jährigen Bestehens

zusammengebastelt habe.




*3 Jahre Núcleo*

Länge: 3min 52sec



Viel Spaß beim ansehen.




MfG Afeni


----------



## Mäuserich (11. März 2010)

WoW-Werbeicone Mr. T geht fremd... und zwar mit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu gibt es 4 Spots, einfach zum schiessen (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), enjoy!

*A-Team*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8_nU7TxOEus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Pool*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wiixrRgysks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Speedwalking*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0bUxi_Eo6fU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Soccer
*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NySN_plfiNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*
*


----------



## &#27177;Chee (11. März 2010)

Classic PvP




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AZQ1VTkn1lY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AZQ1VTkn1lY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TimoTimi (11. März 2010)

hab ne frage können krieger streitkolben anlegeb ?
bin auf 80 und in og aber von dem lehrer in og kann ich das nicht lehrn ?


----------



## Mäuserich (12. März 2010)

TimoTimi schrieb:


> hab ne frage können krieger streitkolben anlegeb ?
> bin auf 80 und in og aber von dem lehrer in og kann ich das nicht lehrn ?



Versuch mal Donnerfels, da werden sie geholfen ^^


----------



## Oberster Kriegsfürst Ugnar (14. März 2010)

TimoTimi schrieb:


> hab ne frage können krieger streitkolben anlegen ?
> bin auf 80 und in og aber von dem lehrer in og kann ich das nicht lehrn ?


in Donnerfels Timo


----------



## Tokkrash (24. März 2010)

Tales of the Past Trailer einfach nur genial





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JLuTT60vowU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Super PePe (25. März 2010)

der mit Abstand epischste firstkill Schrei:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G3LC1rCp9hE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Elnor (28. März 2010)

Nice Vid Super Pepe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dtb_films (12. April 2010)

Hi, ich möchte an dieser Stelle mal mein neues Machinima vorstellen, dass mich wirklich viel Arbeit gekostet hat:

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=145543

Gibts auch mit deutscher Tonspur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß beim Anschauen!


----------



## Silitria (14. April 2010)

Hier...... http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=142207 .....ist zwar nicht das beste.....aber sind auch meine ersten Versuche =D


----------



## White Shadow (15. April 2010)

Diese Viedeos von Wow sind einfach genial dieser Tread ist sehr gut schaut mal dieses Viedeo an ist das neue Wow Wow Trailer Deutsch Cataclysm
schauts euch an ist echt gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Möge die Kraft mit euch sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yulivee1990 (15. April 2010)

World of Warcraft - Beer Song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlULgi92zK8


----------



## Fr3ak3r (18. April 2010)

Jace Hall - I play wow




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ltM5jHIJFw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (21. April 2010)

White schrieb:


> Diese Viedeos von Wow sind einfach genial dieser Tread ist sehr gut schaut mal dieses Viedeo an ist das neue Wow Wow Trailer Deutsch Cataclysm
> schauts euch an ist echt gut.
> 
> 
> ...



gehört dir überhaupt die signatur?


----------



## Cazor (22. April 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> gehört dir überhaupt die signatur?



Das kommt mir auch bekannt vor - schlafende Hunde soll man aber nicht wecken.


----------



## Headhunter94 (23. April 2010)

Kleines Blut PvP Video mit meinem Dk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is aber schon alles etwas älter^^ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0vIxmedJXA


----------



## Frigobert (7. Mai 2010)

Wer findet HIER _ALLE_ im Text erwähnten Bandnamen?


----------



## ImbaRevolution (11. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Der heilige MCIMBA-YouTube-Channel:
http://youtube.com/user/buffedTeam*​*
*

Haumpeitsch:
www.mcimba.de.vu

Best of the Best:

Scheiss auf die Gilde
Kein Gnom in Stormwind
Liebe im Raid
So lange ich lebe
Spammer
Ich farm für dich
Screenshots von Dir

*Wichtig:
Kritk erwünscht & Nicht alles zu ernst nehmen!*​


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (27. Mai 2010)

ach du sch... dieser mc imba hat der untenrum nix hängen oder was das iss ja mal total ekelhaft^^


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (27. Mai 2010)

was habt ihr gegen ihn? ich find ihn klasse !

tolle texte und tolle stimme!

(und das war nicht ironisch gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Lolomat (29. Mai 2010)

Hi

Hatte mal wieder langeweile in WoW und hab mir überlegt den schwierigkeitsgrad in inis selber zu erhöhen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ich das gemacht habt seht ihr hier 

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=izRHGhJID18



hab auch vor bald ne ini ohne bildschirm zu spielen
kenn mich recht gut in allen inis aus und wenn jemand im ts mir kleine hilfestellungen gibt sollte es kein problem sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Treebeard (2. Juni 2010)

Da fehlt doch noch: 360 wipes

Oder habe ich den jetzt übersehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manticorê (8. Juni 2010)

ich hab mir nicht alle seiten durchgelesen, aber ich find das vid mal geil 
I´m so Sick 

 Mfg manticorê


----------



## Sheranduel (12. Juni 2010)

Hab da mal ein nettes Arthas nonhero Killvideo gefunden.
Vor allem der dritte Teil ist echt nice, da er das komplette Event für die letzen 10% zeigt.

Teil1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXM535bp9c4
Teil2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scKL7KbJScA
Teil3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfZBhLEpyGk


----------



## HunterMax (20. Juni 2010)

MCIMBA presents:
Hunter





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fePygciErms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Eremus (20. Juni 2010)

HunterMax schrieb:


> MCIMBA presents:
> Hunter
> 
> 
> ...




crap


----------



## Bobby Ross (20. Juni 2010)

nein nicht MC imba -.-" /reported


----------



## excessively (20. Juni 2010)

also ich finds ganz lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ugnar (22. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dAEYfBlF9QI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (22. Juni 2010)

Ugnar schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



wow... selten so ein sowohl akutisch als auch inhaltlich schlechtes Video gesehen...

Low DK der mit Proll Assi Mucke im BG auf die Fresse bekommt und nen UI hat das schon peinlich sein mus.... imba!

(ja mir ist bewusst das es ende 2009 gedreht sein könnte)


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (22. Juni 2010)

Naja abgesehen davon da jeder im BG PvE Gear hatte ist das wohl kein Problem für ein DK...
Und ich muss meinem Vorposter zustimmen die Musikwahl hätte besser sein können. Man sollte keine Lieder wählen die man selber mag, man sollte die nehmen die die Mehrheit mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das Interface ist mit Addons überfüllt die Unnötig sind bzw angepasst werden können.
Zb. Recount, Omen

Und man sieht kaum was denn die Zahlen machen Breakdance auf dem Monitor...


----------



## Tomo1994 (22. Juni 2010)

Sowas peinliches wie Mcimba hab ich selten gehört >.<
Weg damit... aber schnell :x


----------



## Ugnar (22. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ulkQVtlcAHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ozfHtChxnc0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die sind besser denke ich. Aber das von den Todesritter war eigentlich bis auf die Musik ganz in Ordnung, war immerhin sein erstes Video.


----------



## Battlefronter (22. Juni 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> wow... selten so ein sowohl akutisch als auch inhaltlich schlechtes Video gesehen...
> 
> Proll Assi Mucke



Da kennt jemand K.I.Z. nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (22. Juni 2010)

Battlefronter schrieb:


> Da kennt jemand K.I.Z. nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doch, war auch erstaund als cih lesen muste es is von KIZ ... bin besseres von denen gewohnt :/


----------



## Mcdead (26. Juni 2010)

Eine Mischung aus dem Spiel Portal und WoW.
Ein Musikvideo.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4IhjEUcbOw&feature=fvsr


----------



## IchHabeConnection (26. Juni 2010)

weis net ob des schon gepostet wurde bin jetzt zu faul extra alle kommentare durchzulesen^^

auch noch ein schönes wow-song-video : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb5LIo6HE6Y


----------



## dudubaum (26. Juni 2010)

Ocjetto HELP 
Ocetto Frostmourne
Ocjetto Utopie Recruitment Song
Ocjetto Es wird ein stern aus jacob
Ocjetto ft. Zweety Back auf Blackrock
mfg dudubaum


----------



## Elipses (26. Juni 2010)

Ich hab ein richtig lustiges Video gefunden.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ekLO8BwxwE&feature=related

Zum besseren verständnis hier eine Liste mit den Namen : 

Who: tank
What: mage
Idontknow: priest
Why: rogue
Because: hunter
Tomorrow: warlock
Idontcare: paladin


----------



## Feindflieger (26. Juni 2010)

Alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (26. Juni 2010)

Das vid kannte ich nicht.
I lol'ed hard!


----------



## blaQmind (26. Juni 2010)

hehe das is echt genial^^


----------



## Arosk (27. Juni 2010)

/reported weil Sammelthread...


----------



## Elipses (27. Juni 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related 

mfg elipses


----------



## Erz1 (27. Juni 2010)

Hmm. trotzdem nice ^^


----------



## Nebola (27. Juni 2010)

Das kennt doch beinahe jeder :O

Edit: Na Klasse, klickt man aufen Link und ist im WoW Teil. Pfui.


----------



## Battlefronter (27. Juni 2010)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Somero (27. Juni 2010)

Alt aber seehr geil...
Als ich es zum ersten mal gehört habe war ich unglaublich verwirrt^^


----------



## Erz1 (27. Juni 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Edit: Na Klasse, klickt man aufen Link und ist im WoW Teil. Pfui.



Hab ich auch gedacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir wurds per Steam geschickt. ^^


----------



## ibbi (27. Juni 2010)

habs mir 3ma angehört und hab dann aber auch alles verstanden xD
is ein weeenig verwirrend


----------



## Petersburg (27. Juni 2010)

Verwirrend aber gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schiimon (27. Juni 2010)

made my night, aber ich hätt mir erst das video angucken sollen und dann die erklärung lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sumeira (27. Juni 2010)

Geniales video xD 100/10

Mfg


----------



## Moktheshock (27. Juni 2010)

hab das glaub vor 2 oder gar 3 jahren mal gesehen^^ danach war es nen running gag in der Gilde^^


----------



## MayoAmok (27. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sShMA85pv8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



das Original


----------



## Blutlos (27. Juni 2010)

Musik-Machinima meines Freundes Morgengrauen (Erstlingswerk): 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkQdK7YwrdU 

Mit der Bitte um freundliche Beachtung.


----------



## Vanderley (27. Juni 2010)

kann mich ma wer kitzeln das ich lachen kann?


----------



## Kerosin22 (27. Juni 2010)

Mein Tank heißt Idontknow also trifft das nicht auf den Priester zu XD


----------



## Crush351 (30. Juni 2010)

Keine Ahnung, ob es schon kam: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibTz_p0K94s

btw, weiß wer, wie die Waffe ab 3:48 heißt?^^


----------



## Annovella (30. Juni 2010)

Ist Werbung eigendlich erlaubt?

Naja..

http://www.youtube.com/user/reMoNdE1HP

Auch paar Videos, hoffe sie gefallen Euch, ansonsten würde ich Euch auf jeden Fall die GForce, Unmercey und Curse-PvP Videos empfehlen! :-)


----------



## Trisch (3. Juli 2010)

Bei unserem ersten Aufeinandertreffen mit Halion hat sich unser "Regiseur" mal wieder was einfallen lassen und hier gits sein neues Video zu unserem Gildenfirstkill (und das ohne das jemand von uns den Boss vorher mal gesehen hat)

D n D vs. Halion, Server Ulduar


----------



## Edou (3. Juli 2010)

/reported - Gibt nen Thread dazu, da kann hinein geposted werden.
 http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/16665-buffedde-world-of-warcraft-videosammelthread/


Mfg Edou.


----------



## Trisch (3. Juli 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Gibt nen Thread dazu, da kann hinein geposted werden.



Du verweist auf einen Tread der nicht gepflegt wird und bei dem man einen Beitrag niemals findet wenn man nicht ALLE Seiten durchblättert ?


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (3. Juli 2010)

Ganz ehrlich ich finde es gut.
Teamspeak finde ich in solchen videos immer interessant und die Musik ist auch gut.
Das erste Lied ist aber besser als das 2.


----------



## Trisch (3. Juli 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Jemanden der sich dafür Interessiert schaut da auch rein.



Nein, ich oute mich jetzt mal dazu das ich nur auf der ersten Seite schauen und die zugegeben tollen Videos dort anschaue (sind wirklich gute dabei) und vieleicht mal auf der letzten Seite schaue, aber wenn ich einen bestimmten Beitrag suchen würde, würde ich diesen Beitrag nicht weiter durchsuchen, da dort eben nicht nur Videos gepostet werden sondern auch viel Spam (den du seltsamerweise nicht reportet hast)


----------



## sykee (3. Juli 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> ...Jemanden der sich dafür Interessiert schaut da auch rein. ..



stickys/sammelfreds werden grundsetzlich nicht bachtet


----------



## Pako (3. Juli 2010)

Wie heißt das erste Lied? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (3. Juli 2010)

Pako schrieb:


> Wie heißt das erste Lied?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


I'm no Superstar von Player and Remady (oder Antoine weis net genau welche Version)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. Juli 2010)

Der nächste, der hier flamed oder spammt, bekommt zwei Tage Zwangspause!
Und ja, wir haben einen Sticky-Videosammelthread, sooo schwer ist der nun wirklich nicht zu finden. Der Beitrag wird gleich entsprechend verschoben werden.


----------



## Carcharoth (3. Juli 2010)

Der Halion-Thread (http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/159964-halion-video) wurde diesem Thread hier angehängt.
Falls ihr Posts findet die keinen Zusammenhang zu irgendwas haben, liegts daran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (5. Juli 2010)

is zwar kein wow aber vielleicht kennt jemand den Film noch..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DeeXL_jaHdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



aaach sowas kannst doch nich Arbeit nennen, das machste doch nur zu deinem Vergnügen..


----------



## Imba RoXXoR Schurke (6. Juli 2010)

Hi ich wollte ma fragen wie man so ein geiles video machen kann ich hab zwar profi progs aber das ist echt ma hammer
mein freund kennt sich auch mit profi software aus aber er meinte das sei voll schwer
Gildenvideo


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Juli 2010)

IchHabeConnection schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Im Sufu hab ich nichts gefunden


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/16665-buffedde-world-of-warcraft-videosammelthread/
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/159807-cataclysm-videos-und-livestreams/


----------



## abe15 (6. Juli 2010)

Schöne Zusammenstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke dafür!

Links sind sauber @ Skeptiker


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (6. Juli 2010)

Da es mehrere Gebiete sind.. find ich den Thread-Titel etwas unpassend.

Aber ansonsten, nice . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchHabeConnection (6. Juli 2010)

Kinq_Alexx schrieb:


> Da es mehrere Gebiete sind.. find ich den Thread-Titel etwas unpassend.
> 
> Aber ansonsten, nice .
> 
> ...




ich weis ^^ eig wollt ich erst nur die verlorenen inseln posten aber dann dacht ich mir ach machst doch gleich alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## serius1607 (6. Juli 2010)

IchHabeConnection schrieb:


> und hier noch ein Tauren paladin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das ich nen mensch oder blutelf pala mit ingi debuff .. xD


----------



## IchHabeConnection (6. Juli 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> das ich nen mensch oder blutelf pala mit ingi debuff .. xD



ups mein fehler sry ^^


----------



## White_Sky (6. Juli 2010)

Hallo

nur mal eine frage zu Tanaris: 
Was sind das eigentlich für riesige Skelette in der Wüste? Diese wo viele Aasvögel rumfliegen. Vom welchen tier stamen die ab ? O.o


----------



## serius1607 (6. Juli 2010)

IchHabeConnection schrieb:


> ups mein fehler sry ^^



ach man denke denn echt kein problem hätte eh keiner bemekrt xD


----------



## Nikesel (7. Juli 2010)

Wie schlecht ist denn bitte das xD?


----------



## LubuLegend (20. Juli 2010)

Der Thread passt eigentlich perfekt, um den Trailer meines Machinimas zu spammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8rPA_Vz2Ls


----------



## Zylenia (28. Juli 2010)

Hab nun nicht alle Seiten durchgeschaut ob dieses Video schon dabei war,also ich kannte es noch nicht,die Instanz mit den Helden aus der Classic Zeit,sind alle drin.
Weiss noch die schönen Wipes früher und immer mit auf den Rad springen von den Schiff.
Ist ja bald grosse Neueröffnung auf Heroisch.^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qX7ehxyYRQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Also wirklich super gemacht das Video,das wollte ich auch wohl können. 

Dann noch ein typischen Horden Spieler^^
Hehe,ne Spass bin ja auch Horde.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bmYY6xIrVzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plusader (28. Juli 2010)

Das meiner Meinung nach *beste WoW Musik Video!* Hab ich mal von einer sehr guten Ingame Freundin als kleine Aufmerksamkeit geschickt bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlwXCbWo4qE*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Und dann noch das erste WoW-Video, dass mich zum lachen gebracht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ILLEGAL DANISH - SUPER SNACKS*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y25XCwOBSUQ
*
Davon gibts mitlerweile auch noch ein zweites.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hab noch eins... man ich hol hier echt nur die Sahnehäubchen aus der Schublade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*The Grind*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gK8eYhRuw8*

und noch ein _ganz_ hervorragendes!

*The Hunt* (kannte nur den Trailer, könnt ja mal gucken ob das Video schon draussen ist - GUCKEN LOHNT SICH ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNBWgMpSCU0
*
------------------------------------------
Nachdem ich die mal nach Jahren wieder von meiner Platte rausgekramt habe, und mir die angesehen habe, könnt ihr euch mich ungefähr so vorstellen --->1 2 3 4


----------



## WHIGGA (29. Juli 2010)

gibs das hier schon ? 
wenn nicht dann angucken und flamen oder beneiden
http://www.warcraftm...w.php?id=146299

hier zum disskutieren
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/162424-paladin-solohealing-icc10-hc-912/


----------



## Cebroc (29. Juli 2010)

Hab da auch noch ein gutes Pvp Viedeo von einem Schurken (60er Pvp Zeiten)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=648262298032191824&q=burn


----------



## Plusader (6. August 2010)

... s.o. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sufu funzt wohl nicht richtig


----------



## Roqador (8. August 2010)

Hab ein uraltes von mir wieder ausgegraben.

*Achtung*: Nur für Romantiker, alle anderen nicht anklicken und Flame sparen ^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cq1SvTI5WaI

viel Spass
Roqador


----------



## Afenishakur (10. August 2010)

Guten Tag Leute,

hab mal ein neues Video zu WoW gemacht, in dem es um einen kleinen Rückblick

zu Nordend geht. Steht ja bald Cataclysm bevor =)




Viel Spaß beim schauen




End of Northend




MfG Afeni


----------



## ~Destro~ (11. August 2010)

Ganz ehrlich, ich bin zu faul um das alles durchzuschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenns das schon gibt dann bitte löschen.


Who's the Tank?


----------



## fullimuh (12. August 2010)

Nette Idee.... mal was anderes:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INPAdpfUIwo



ist bei mir aufm Server, So wie der spielt hätte ich das nicht hochgeladen.


----------



## Jobbl (12. August 2010)

Da fehlen glaub ich noch paar Allimania Videos.

Edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWgW3ogaV84 =)


----------



## Totemkrieger (18. August 2010)

Ein Video was mich an meine aktivste Raidzeit erinnert in Burning Crusade...schade das sowas nie wieder kommt.

Burning Crusade-The Movie by Jack

Ich kann mich noch an die Freude beim Kill von Vashj und KT Pre-Patch erinnern.Sowas hatte ich in WotLK nie wieder,leider.


----------



## Nebola (18. August 2010)

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*Legends Machinima at Curse.*

Part 1 | Part 2 | Part 3 | Part 4 | Part 5
[/font]


----------



## Loony555 (27. August 2010)

Edit on
Hat sich erledigt, das Video hat nen eigenen Thread hier... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutlos (3. September 2010)

Hier Morgengrauen neustes Werk:

http://www.youtube.c...IwY&feature=sub

Aus der Beschreibung:



> Ein hoffentlich atmosphärisches (und vielleicht ein wenig romantisches) WoW-Machinima Musikvideo, welches einige RP-Charaktere darstellt. Beabsichtigt war es, eine traumähnliche Szenerie und eine here melancholische Stimmung zu schaffen.


----------



## Vranthor (3. September 2010)

Blutlos schrieb:


> Hier Morgengrauen neustes Werk:
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...IwY&feature=sub
> 
> Aus der Beschreibung:



Weißt du zufaellig wie das Lied heißt? (: Find ich sehr entspannend irgendwie.


----------



## Blutlos (4. September 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Weißt du zufaellig wie das Lied heißt? (: Find ich sehr entspannend irgendwie.


Das Lied heißt "Invisible" und ist von _Switchblade Symphony_, zu finden auf dem Album "The Three Calamities" (1999). Ein Remix ist zu finden auf dem Remix-Album "Sister Nostalgia" (2001). 

*
*


----------



## Gidohra (9. September 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...a1?feature=mhum
das sind filme von mir das sind meine ersten und ich hatte noch nicht die tollsten ideen ^^
allerdings ist ein besseres schon in arbeit was ich aber noch nicht so schnell raus bringen werde können


----------



## Lornorr (9. September 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*Legends Machinima at Curse.*
> 
> Part 1 | Part 2 | Part 3 | Part 4 | Part 5
> [/font]



*hac* wundervoll!
leider kann ich part 5 nicht aufrufen.. hat jemand ne andere quelle?


----------



## Ulukai82 (14. September 2010)

test2


----------



## Sorrowrain (21. September 2010)

Hallo Ich weis es gibt ein viedotheama aber das hir ist was anderes es sind meine persönlichen top WoW Machinima und deswegen stell ich hir nur dir vids rein

1.) _*Divided Soul*_ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Gcs2u9SHmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


2.) _*The Worgen *_



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jNLnX1Xw1Dw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


3.) _*Honor Kills *_



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iQcwY22DA4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


4.) *Here Without You *



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fb5LIo6HE6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


5.) _*ROFLMAO! *_



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iEWgs6YQR9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


6.) _*The Anti-Elf Anthem *_



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YVwYKtgFYCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 7.) _*Tank Tank Heal *_



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I9n6EZnV8UM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



8.) _*Azeroth sucht den Raid Encounter*_ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jHtsGJ0UcGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skuffel (21. September 2010)

-banned-


----------



## Justice4All (21. September 2010)

Also ich finde dies hier ganz klar am besten: 

http://warcraftmovie...ew.php?id=53953

Auch die Vorgänger sind sehenswert.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (21. September 2010)

Honor Kills rockt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3


----------



## Fipsin (21. September 2010)

Sorrowrain schrieb:


> Hallo Ich weis es gibt ein viedotheama aber das hir ist was anderes es sind meine persönlichen top WoW Machinima und deswegen stell ich hir nur dir vids rein
> 
> 1.) _*Divided Soul*_ Tales of the Past III!!!!11111
> 2.) _*The Worgen *_Tales of the past II
> ...


----------



## SonneBlock (21. September 2010)

Alles Crap, bis auf: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JWgW3ogaV84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Darkprincess (21. September 2010)

Episch!Ich liebe The Craft of War=)


----------



## WhiteSeb (21. September 2010)

Definitiv:

Craft of War - Blind


----------



## Arosk (21. September 2010)

Wyn obs deine lieblingsdinger sind, gehört trotzdem in Sammelthread.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (21. September 2010)

Sorrowrain schrieb:


> Hallo Ich weis es gibt ein viedotheama aber das hir ist was anderes es sind meine persönlichen top WoW Machinima und deswegen stell ich hir nur dir vids rein



Es ist schön, dass das deine Lieblings-Machinimas sind, aber im Videosammelthread wären sie trotzdem besser aufgehoben.

Edit: Arosk war ein paar Sekunden schneller, mist ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchbinArzt (21. September 2010)

Das für mich beste WoW Video aller Zeiten ist und bleibt das Video von Curse-Guild Blackwing Lair - The Movie. Bei You Tube gibts 
das ganze Video in 3 Teilen zu sehen. Allein schon für die geilen Film Soundtracks lohnt sich der Film ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VgeUvqHznNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OXeIolHs0eY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der dritte und beste Part ist leider in Deutschland nicht verfügbar......Danke WMG und Sony ! 

Gruß,

Doc


PS : Ok das hier sind keine echten Machinimas im Vergleich zu den oberen Videos aber ich mags trotzdem am liebsten ^^


----------



## Skuffel (26. September 2010)

*Illegal Danish 3*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Einfach genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Rabbitofmetal (26. September 2010)

meine 3 favs:

Serenity Funeral PvP

WoW - Here without you

WoW - 84 84


----------



## Phantooom (26. September 2010)

http://www.wegame.com/watch/schami-mage-druid-rape-enemy/


----------



## Gidohra (27. September 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/Gidhora1?feature=mhum ich habe ein paar neue filme hochgeladen schauts euch mal an ^^


----------



## progressivrockaa (11. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1kE5idOinRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kaobaan (19. Oktober 2010)

Sufu ergab, das der Adler Mannheim Trailer 2009/2010 noch nicht gepostet wurde...also bitte schön:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=agmsLyuk8TQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




so gegen Schluss wirds interresant...kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor...woher nur???


----------



## Norica (25. Oktober 2010)

Kaobaan schrieb:


> Sufu ergab, das der Adler Mannheim Trailer 2009/2010 noch nicht gepostet wurde...also bitte schön:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm woher denn nur aber muss sagen , schlecht kopiert


----------



## progressivrockaa (25. Oktober 2010)

*
* *Haus Nezum 
 	goes*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* 
@  @ @ @ 
_*
"Haus Nezum" vs. "Fauldarm"@ Icc.25 hC.mp4*_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ONZz7LJakeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
*
*


----------



## Noznam (26. Oktober 2010)

Absoluter totaler highskill hexer diszi ownen alles



http://warcraftmovie...w.php?id=165809 



einfach nur krank


----------



## Lari (26. Oktober 2010)

Man muss sich echt anmelden um schlecht zu bewerten?


----------



## Trez (26. Oktober 2010)

Noznam schrieb:


> *Absoluter totaler highskill* hexer diszi *ownen* alles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah Über-R0xx0r 1337 Pro mit mega fettem Vid eh?

Sorry aber die Quali des Vid's könnte wirklich besser sein, zu viele Effekte(was soll der Zoom?).


----------



## pmolurus (26. Oktober 2010)

Noznam schrieb:


> Absoluter totaler highskill hexer diszi ownen alles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja auf sturmangriff sind a) die gegner nen witz und b) wenn man da kein gladi holt sollte man pve spielen^^


----------



## Ceiklyon (26. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute 

Ein Kumpel und ich haben vor einigen Monaten aus langeweile einen Glitch in Silbermond gefunden. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fCx1ohP6w4

(Er hat das Video gemacht) 

(Der User Sazuiz hat schon vor uns einen anderen Weg gefunden, aber nur als Ingi möglich)


----------



## CKASS (26. Oktober 2010)

ganz nett was man mit langeweile alles so finden kann


----------



## Petersburg (26. Oktober 2010)

Echt schade dass es sowas mit Cata wohl nicht mehr / kaum geben wird :/


----------



## Tounho (26. Oktober 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Echt schade dass es sowas mit Cata wohl nicht mehr / kaum geben wird :/



Ich fins am schlimmsten, dass man nicht mehr hinters og ah kann. Wurd ja gepatched, dass wenn ma aufsitzt und was nah über einem is, man wieder absitzt.


----------



## Anonymus299 (26. Oktober 2010)

Tounho schrieb:


> Ich fins am schlimmsten, dass man nicht mehr hinters og ah kann. Wurd ja gepatched, dass wenn ma aufsitzt und was nah über einem is, man wieder absitzt.



Jo...in Dala hab ichs nach x versuchen geschafft noch durch die Wand zu kommen...aber nur mit vieeeeeel glück.


----------



## Alux (26. Oktober 2010)

Wie heißt das Lied aus dem Viedeo?


----------



## Noznam (27. Oktober 2010)

Die kleinen Neider wie süß


----------



## Ceiklyon (27. Oktober 2010)

Alux schrieb:


> Wie heißt das Lied aus dem Viedeo?



[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*009 Sound System* - Trinity[/font]


----------



## Arosk (27. Oktober 2010)

Tounho schrieb:


> Ich fins am schlimmsten, dass man nicht mehr hinters og ah kann. Wurd ja gepatched, dass wenn ma aufsitzt und was nah über einem is, man wieder absitzt.



Man kommt dort mit Feststecken Funktion immer noch rein und so ^^


----------



## Andoral1990 (27. Oktober 2010)

Yo man  fetta  shize digga  fjeden alltah!


----------



## Held² (27. Oktober 2010)

Früher ging das einfacher zu den L70ETC zu kommen da musste man nur eine kannte hoch glitchen aber trotzdem n1


----------



## Tinkerballa (27. Oktober 2010)

könte man das auch als priester mit levitieren schaffen? muss ich gleich mal testen^^


----------



## MewMewMewtu (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich wette, wenn Cata draußen ist, wird es trotzdem noch solche bugs geben. Azeroth ist so riesig, da muss Blizzard was übersehen.


----------



## Zizl (27. Oktober 2010)

Mädchen einfach sitzen gelassen..


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (27. Oktober 2010)

Ceiklyon schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ein Kumpel und ich haben vor einigen Monaten aus langeweile einen Glitch in Silbermond gefunden.
> 
> ...


und WAAAAARUM hat er diesen SONG genOMMMEN???? <.<


----------



## wildrazor09 (29. Oktober 2010)

Hi Ich habe nun meinen ersten Machinima fertig gestellt, Es ist ein Musik Video von dem Lied "Mein Herz brennt" von Rammstein Bitte Kommentieren und Bewerten^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvT07w0yV3I


----------



## progressivrockaa (31. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K86bN95VDU0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Désann (1. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6_hf6OjV3yU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Eyatrian (2. November 2010)

Hier ein echt nettes Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oIJqCSyfos


auch in meiner Signatur


----------



## squarenix (6. November 2010)

hab hier mal ein video gemacht..um zu zeigen wie schön doch die alte welt sein kann..hat nocht nicht den finalen schnitt





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qgdV0e9x0lA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Headhunter94 (7. November 2010)

Hi, 

Ich hab nachdem der Patch rauskam hab ich ein kleines 2h Frost PvP Video gemacht, wobei ich aber anmerken möchte, dass ich dieses Video zum reinen Entertainment gemacht habe  

Hier der Link: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GK3jQg6Cxzs 

Unglücklicherweise sperrt YouTube so manches Video aufgrund der eingebauten Audiotracks, deswegen musste ich einen Track nehmen der von Youtube zur Verfügung gestellt wird : / Die alten Songs stehen noch in der Beschreibung falls ihr sie mal nachgucken wollt  

Ich hoffe euch gefällt das Video und ich möchte euch auch meinen Kanal ans Herz legen da meine Freunde und ich dort in Zukunft noch mehr Videos veröffentlichen wollen  

MfG Varoc


----------



## Cantharion (7. November 2010)

Gutes Video, Ich spiele selbst gerne 2Hand Frost im PvP.
Kannst du mir ein Armorylink von deinem Char schicken?


----------



## Headhunter94 (7. November 2010)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Gutes Video, Ich spiele selbst gerne 2Hand Frost im PvP.
> Kannst du mir ein Armorylink von deinem Char schicken?



Hier ist der Armory Link 

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Mug%27thol&cn=Varoc

aber seit dem Video hat sich ein kleines bisschen verändert


----------



## Dayta (16. November 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Grüße, 
Wer abstruse Kamerafahrten mag kommt hier sicher auf seine Kosten. Mein Ziel war es wie immer etwas zu machen was es in dieser form noch nicht gab. Ich hoffe es gefällt euch. 
Sucht auf Youtube nach "Goettlicher Pakt 2010" - Anub Arak [EU] Allianz oder probiert das hier wieder zusammen zu setzen
youtube.com/watch?v=wdXgQXZlDiA&hd=1

sorry das ich die url hier so verschnörkelt schreiben muss liegt daran das buffed erst 10 spam posts verlangt bevor ich links einfügen darf .... 
Mfg Dayta
ps. wir spielen hauptsächlich auf anub arak lasst euch davon nicht stören es geht nicht darum member zu gewinnen sondern nur darum ein interessanten clip zu sehen [/font]


----------



## Ministar (16. November 2010)

Dayta schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Grüße[/font]



Echt nicht schlecht.

Hier für dich, ein funktionierender Link :-D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdXgQXZlDiA&hd=1


----------



## wowoo (21. November 2010)

Frostmage PvP mal anders, grade auf YT gefunden 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRyual8MNtc


----------



## Elathar (25. November 2010)

---------------------

Achtung ! Spoiler ! 

Bestes Warri PvP Video ever 

lvl 85 pvp mit komplett blauem eq. einfach nur derbe... 

http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=168657


----------



## Rongor (30. November 2010)

Die ersten Gehversuche Ingame Videos zu machen^^

Vieles ist noch ausbaufähig, das weiß ich!!!!

http://www.youtube.c...or?feature=mhum

Verbesserungsvorschläge nehme ich gern per PN an.


----------



## UniqueRoF (3. Dezember 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=WV0G2nuXm_E

schaut euch alle 3 teile an

mir wurde gesagt die quali ist nicht die beste selbst wen man auf 1080p stellt, ich benutze fraps zum aufnehmen, sony vegas movie studio HD 10 platinum zum bearbeiten usw.. was muss ich umcodieren damit die quali besser wird? bitte um tipps danke..


----------



## UniqueRoF (3. Dezember 2010)

* Einheit: WMG Content-Typ: Tonaufnahme
    * Einheit: Sony Music Entertainment Content-Typ: Tonaufnahme

steht da nun könnte wir die diskussion evtl hier so weiter führen? danke


----------



## UniqueRoF (3. Dezember 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZR8XSYm327o


----------



## Ironzizoubad (3. Dezember 2010)

Die alten Classic-Zonen sollten nicht vergessen werden, deshalb habe ich bereits vor einiger Zeit (Patch 3.3.5) zwei Memory-Videos erstellt.

Before Deathwing became insane 1&2

http://www.warcraftm...w.php?id=157775 Part 1 (Östliche Königreiche)
http://www.warcraftm...w.php?id=159159 Part 2 (Kalimdor)


mfg Iron


----------



## Nazeera (16. Dezember 2010)

Moin moin zusammen
hat irgendwer zufällig ne Ahnung wo oder ob man die 2 Videos noch irgendwo downloaden kann oder mags vll jmd freiweillig uppen?  suchs schon ne ganze weile aber auf der Giga Seite hab ich nichts gefunden und auch so im Netz nich =/
Und weiß jmd obs vll sowas wie Operation Nordend geben wird? Wohl kaum oder da es giga ja nicht mehr gibt =/


----------



## Arosk (17. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5zDVEZFfdSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ironzizoubad (27. Januar 2011)

Vendetta di sangue 6

Link:http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=174777
Rogue Sublety PvP 8/2/31

1v1 Vs :
Colours Rogue Sublety
Beerbear Warrior MS
Omusan Shadowpriest
Protes Mage [Frost]
Gladiator Frooplock Warlock [Affliction]

Open PvP
Funclips

Songliste findet ihr auf wcm

mfg Iron


----------



## Slayne` (28. Januar 2011)

Vorgestern haben wir mit unserer Gilde Death and Decay auf dem Realm Destromath Halfus Wyrmbreaker im 25er im Hardmode bezwungen.

Das habe ich gefrapsed und ein Video daraus gemacht und bei youtube (mit 1080p) hochgeladen.

PoV: Warlock

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=NQNkY9QejsQ

viel Spaß


----------



## Aoi (4. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

das ist mein erstes WoW-Musikvideo und wollte euch das mal zeigen. Kritik und Anregungen sind gerne gesehen, solange sie sachlich bleiben =)

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=_DLsPFRqEKo

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Arkoras (4. Februar 2011)

Shandris Feathermoon, ein Quest Boss der Allianz aus Feralas, besitzt die Attacke "Segen der Mondgöttin", ein kanalisierter Zauber der alles in 20metern reichweite onehittet.

Momentan ist es möglich, den Boss nach Orgrimmar zu pullen, wo sie mit ihren 70 Millionen HP die Stadt auseinander nimmt

Hier n paar Vids:


http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Vz-DRXdHwPs

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

Zum Vergleich, Lord Kazzak zu Classic Zeiten der regelmäßig Stormwind vernichtet hat:

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Jl0VWJdE01M


----------



## Dynamic (4. Februar 2011)

Schade das

Tales of the Past 1-3 hier nicht mit aufgeführt wird, wobei dies doch sehr sehr Sehenswert ist.


Tales of the Past Teil 1


Tales of the Past Teil 3

den 2ten Teil find ich immo nicht, werd aber suchen


----------



## Headhunter94 (6. Februar 2011)

Hiho 

Mein Kumpel hat mit seinem 85er Warri mal ein Video gemacht:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0f9cY9omIA

Ich hoffe es gefällt euch


----------



## Gidohra (9. Februar 2011)

Allimania 9 the movie (die ersten 3 min )

http://www.youtube.com/user/Gidhora1?feature=mhum


----------



## Gidohra (13. Februar 2011)

So endlich ist es fertig allimania 9 
http://www.youtube.com/user/Gidhora1?feature=mhum

ich hoffe auf Kommentare 
viel spass damit ^^


----------



## Leuren (15. Februar 2011)

Wie der Meister befiehlt  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caCOR2koJlQ Die erste Folge von "Die Letzten Helden" Wünsche viel Spass


----------



## Gidohra (17. Februar 2011)

allimania 10 the movie ^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SK4O0qeBKxo


----------



## BlizzLord (17. Februar 2011)

Gidohra schrieb:


> allimania 10 the movie ^^
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=SK4O0qeBKxo



Sehr schlecht.

FPS Einbrüche ständig die selbe Kameraposition.
Schau dir die Videos von Blackrock Pictures an und nimm dir mehr Zeit für die Teile.

Kommt so "schnell fertig machen damit ich es hinter mir hab" mässig rüber.


----------



## Alux (28. Februar 2011)

@Gidohra also nichts gegen dich persönlich aber deine Alimania Teile sind im Vergleich zu den ersten von Blackrock Pictures purer Mist

so hier is mein Beitrag

(leider funzt die Musik nicht richtig)
[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyTvWAJWG5c[/video]


----------



## Laget_Om (5. März 2011)

*Liebe Zwerge und Mitmenschinnen, sehr geehrte Herren von der Luftwaffe und Gnome,*

ich grüße euch mal richtig ausgiebig und freue mich Euch ein paar Details aus Azeroth zu zeigen, die Ihr aus dieser Sicht vielleicht noch nicht gesehen habt.

Seit 2007 veröffentlichte ich unregelmäßig kleine Screenshot Geschichten ohne Ton und mit Bild, für Spieler die auch mal zwischendurch Arbeiten müssen. Alle Geschichten entstanden immer mit dem festen Vorsatz, nichts davon im voraus zu planen. Es sind Zufälle ... auch dass ich sie unter tausenden Screenshots auf der Festplatte wieder gefunden habe.

Dieses mal rückte ich ein klein wenig davon ab, als ich den Kurzfilm, "The Last Adventure | Das letzte Abenteuer" - erstellte. Ein wenig geplant war dies schon, und ganz sicher kein Zufall. In der Hauptrolle der tapfere Krieger Riggs und Scharfschnabel in einem Remake der wohl ältesten Schnulzette Azeroths. (Taschentücher bereit halten, Mädels)
[Video]http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded[/video]

Darüber hinaus findet Ihr auf meiner Hompage auch wieder ganz normale Screenshot Geschichten zur Mitportzentrale, Worgen am Pranger und einen wirklich sehr amüsanten GameMaster Chat in Rosa. - Einer der Vorteile wenn man auf einem RP Server spielt - die Mädels und Jungs haben da echt Humor. Da ich die Screenshots hier nicht noch einmal alle verlinken möchte, lade ich euch auf meine 100% werbefreie (und stolz darauf) Webseite ein. Macht einen kurzen Abstecher, schaut mal rein und seid gnädig mit einem alternden Magier ... dieses Drachenreiten geht auf die Dauer doch in den Rücken.

Link zur Webseite: http://yours-truly.d..._last_adventure

Ich würde mich über geistreiche Kommentare, ähnliche Erlebnisse oder einfach nur einem knappen -


> "Ich hab grad Mittagspause, aber muss zur Kantine laufen, ich lese es mir später durch wenn es dir nichts ausmacht"


freuen ... ;-)

Mit wahnsinnig heftigen Grüßen,
Abelard Lindsay - ehemals Postbote und Überbringer schlechter Nachrichten​


----------



## Xela95 (6. März 2011)

http://www.youtube.c...95?feature=mhum 
auf dem Channel sind 2 Bug Vids von mir wurden von Freunden und Gildenkollegen als gute vids bezeichnet hoffe sie gefallen auch euch !!! Und wenn ihr mich abonieren würdet wär das ganz ganz lieb von euch.

Und an Alux kannste den Namen von dem Lied sagen welches ca die ersten 4 min läuft


----------



## Alux (12. März 2011)

@Xela95 das Lied is von Mindless Self Indulgence und heißt Straight to video (glaub ich halt) einfach mal das mit nem HQ am Anfang bei Youtube rein (Namen der Lieder sind auch im Video)

[video]http://www.youtube.c...drec_grec_index[/video]

[video]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/video]

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ja1leMoxMs[/video]


----------



## Gidohra (12. März 2011)

@[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Alux du soldest 2 sachen bedenken ich bin keine Gruppe von Leuten und 2. sind das meine ersten Videos in der art [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## heiduei (12. März 2011)

Ich glaube die meisten von euch haben schon die pre-qs für Tifenheim gemacht. Dabei fliegt man in den Mahlstrom. 
In einem meiner Videos seht ihr, wie man RICHTIG dort hinen kommt ! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M3wfSHT7poQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mal etwas off-topic : Warum werden auf meinem youtube channel keine videos angezeigt, wenn man ihn ganz normal abruft ? O.o


----------



## Tanbaofr (27. März 2011)

Hallo Liebe Buffed-Gemeinde,

Rayck hat sein zweites PvP-Video veröffentlicht! Viel Spaß.

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KO-cZ6gScik[/video]
- - - - -
Stream:
http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=182711
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KO-cZ6gScik
http://www.megavideo.com/?v=EVV0DSV2
http://www.veoh.com/watch/v20881547hmAeMMf5
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xhu6w1_rayck-2-spark-my-soul_videogames
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/8063728/RAYCK_2_Spark_My_Soul


Download:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2212VTPR
http://uploaded.to/file/fiq2vmzb
http://rapidshare.com/#!download|921l32|454630835|RAYCK_2_-_Spark_My_Soul.mp4|188025
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ca51498/n/RAYCK_2_-_Spark_My_Soul.mp4

- - - - -
This is world pvp and bgs as fire. There is also short machinima that isn't edited very well especially towards the end i messed up the lip syncing a bit but whatever. I DO NOT CLAIM TO HAVE FLAWLESS CLIPS OR SKILL THIS IS FOR ENTERTAINMENT.

I didn't wait until I had the best possible pvp gear to start filming I just made it with what I had since it would take me awhile to get the best gear. I also think it's better to show progression in my videos not only through lvls and clips, but through gear and creativity.
Thanks.

Songs:

The Sorrow - Crossing Jordan
The Sorrow - You are my nemesis
Shing02 - 400
Cunninlynguists - Abstract Reality

- - - - -

Kritik und Anregungen sind gerne erwünscht.


----------



## Cazor (2. April 2011)

gegen das rumgeheule bei jedem Patch_

Play! Your! Class!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eThuHJUqtI0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Cazor (4. April 2011)

April is Troll Month!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gb44Yuet0UQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gidohra (6. April 2011)

allimania 11 The movie nach langer zeit ist nun auch der 11. teil verfilmt viel spass damit




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t_mCPRHd78g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rongor (13. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen^^

Die Gilde "Scattered Dream" auf Kargath (EU) hat es geschafft: Lvl 25 Realm 1st 

Wir haben daraufhin ein wenig Spaß gehabt^^ 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pMx2R5CEHNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gidohra (21. April 2011)

Allimania 12 The movie  Dieses mal leider in 3 parts 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1CezuZADydg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CQTzoG6bHbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XWzXgC4KmLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Vanbergen (22. April 2011)

Hallo buffed.de Community,

Da wir auch diese Woche erneut auf den Patch vergeblich gehofft hatten, habe ich eine kleine Idee reifen lassen und diese nun in einem you-tube Projekt umgewandelt. In dieser Serie, level ich meinen Goblin Hexenmeister auf 85 und lass euch natürlich daran teilhaben. 
Ich kann die Veröffentlichungen einer neuen Folge nicht versprechen, jedoch lade ich gerade die zweite Folge hoch und glaube das allein heute noch eine dritte folgen dürfte.

Wenn ihr an dem Spektakel teilhaben wollt, schaut doch einfach regelmäßig auf meinem Blog oder direkt auf meinem you-tube Kanal vorbei. 

Beste Ostergrüße 
Vanbergen

http://www.1hit-blog.de (Blog-Adresse)
http://www.youtube.c...r/Vanbergen1hit	(you-tube Kanal)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rGyk-1M08vA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gidohra (24. April 2011)

Allimania The Movie folge 13 Vom anderen Ufer  viel spass damit 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UJdzQut3z4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UHXT5YlBwAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PHSFJqRkEI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## gidhora (4. Mai 2011)

Ihr Habt alle darauf gewartet und nun ist es so weit nun kommt Roy der Tapfere Jäger viel Spaß mit Allimania 14 The Movie




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A2KZZ1KDIDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



13 (1 Part)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H83gCSO6tag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



12 (1 Part)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iuHclEfbAo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zerre (4. Mai 2011)

hab hier ein lustiges video gefunden von der multiboxer gilde "and the totemwall" auf arthas  
ab 7min28 sec wirds lustig  leider habe ich es nicht gesehen auch so ein gutes video . echt unterhaltsam 
http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=179295
viel spass beim anschauen.


mfg


----------



## Xela95 (15. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute ich betreibe einen Lets Play WoW Channel ... außerdem auch, wenn es überhaupt jemanden hier interessiert ^^ , einen Channel in dem ich Tutorials zu Programmen wie Sony Vegas und Photoshop hochlade. Ich erstelle auch Youtube Channeldesigns bei Bedarf einfach bei mir melden.
WoW Channel : Xenoj95 also ist logischer Weise nach der Link zum Channle www.youtube.com/user/Xenoj95
Und der Tutorial Channel : WinTuTHD also www.youtube.com/user/WinTuTHD 
Ich würde mich über eure besuche, euer abonieren oder sogar euer Bedarf eines Channeldesigns sehr freuen 
Euer Xela95


----------



## Vanbergen (26. Mai 2011)

*Ein freudiges Hallo an die buffed.de Community,*
ich wollte nach mehr als 10 Folgen euch erneut meine *"Twink-Mania" You-Tube Serie* vorstellen. 
In dieser Serie spiele ich mich mit meinen Twinks diverse Inhalte von World of Warcraft und veruche Euch mit Anekdoten & kleinen Scherzen zum Schmunzeln zu bewegen. 
Die Serie läuft jetzt knapp einen Monat und die ersten treuen Fans und Zuschauer sind bereits eingetroffen. Ich würde mich natürlich tierisch über Eure _Kommentare, Kritik und Meinung_ freuen.

Liebe Grüße
Vanbergen

Ihr findet alle bisherigen, wie auch zukünftigen Folgen auf meinem You-Tube Kanal.	


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allimania919 (27. Mai 2011)

Jaaaa Neue Allimania Filme

Ich weiß einige von euch wird es freuen andere nicht interessieren und wieder Andere werden hier dumme Sprüche ablassen.

Aber nun hier für alle Allimania fans (ich glaube keiner der mods gehört dazu )

_DIE NEUEN ALLIMANIA MOVIES_

Folge 9 (ich muss zugeben nicht unbedingt ein Highlight aber bitte stuft die anderen nicht aufs selbe Niveau ein ab10 verbessert sich die Qualität mit jedem neuen Film )




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PTfcNrq3nk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Folge 10 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SK4O0qeBKxo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Folge 11




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t_mCPRHd78g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Folge 12




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iuHclEfbAo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Folge 13




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H83gCSO6tag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Folge 14




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A2KZZ1KDIDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Folge 15 wird morgen erscheinen und 16-19 werden auch folgen im Abstand von Max einem Monat  

also wen ihr Allimania Fans seit und es euch gefällt dann Abonniert meinen Kanal und sagt jedem "Allimania Classic ist wieder da schaut es euch an" ^^



viele liebe Grüße an alle Allimania Fans von Gidhora1


ps: Rechtschreibflams sollen euch im Hals stecken bleiben
pps: wäre nett wen das Thema offen bleibt dann brauche ich nicht für jeden neuen teil einen neuen zu erstellen 
ppps: Ich ich kenne Den Film sticke in den kein mensch reinschaut


----------



## Alux (27. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte denselben Gedanken außerdem: Die einzig wahren Allimania-Videos sind die der Blackrock Pictures^^. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5qPUuJaodMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wobei die auch recht gut sin

außerdem bei den hier vorgestellten Videos ist die Tonqulität auch nicht so .. oder es liegt daran, dass ich nen Unterdruck im Ohr hab und noch nicht zum Arzt bin


----------



## PowerWord-Attitude (20. Juni 2011)

Hey zusammen,
auch hier im Forum die neue WoW-Parodie für alle zu angucken und mitsingen.   
Basierend auf dem YouTube-Hit von Rebecca Black "Friday" unsere ganz eigene Interpretation:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UQXia4SzcMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Daave (7. Juli 2011)

Wie man in Firelands auch ohne einen Boss down zu haben, gut Trash farmen kann. 
Mit etwas Dropglück leicht gemachtes Gold ,-).

 http://youtu.be/o2lEomUPrbk


----------



## Qyzz (13. Juli 2011)

Hey

seit heute ist mein neues movie auf WarcraftMovies zu sehen:


http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=193737


Für Feedback und 5 Punkte oder einen Skillpunkt wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## DuskwoodProd (15. Juli 2011)

Like a Tank 
Brandneu und von mir. Darf definitiv auch nicht fehlen!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bxlO8F__7Fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



LG

Charger
Duskwood Global


----------



## haxwell (16. Juli 2011)

ich mach dann hier einfach mal werbung für unser baleroc-video und allgemein den neuen youtubechannel 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aXFmsymiUTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



PoV: Tankdk und Mage


----------



## DuskwoodProd (16. Juli 2011)

Es ist soweit, die Tracks werden allmählich veröffentlicht. Viel spaß damit.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bxlO8F__7Fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



LG Charger


----------



## yves1993 (18. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J-DFfBUA6vM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Swifty banned.

Und ne ich werd deswegen keinen Thread aufmachen... wäre irgendwie unnötig :3 Deswegen post ich es mal hier rein.


----------



## sensêij1988 (18. Juli 2011)

Ohrwurm inc




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UKnkc-4ZzEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Barclay (19. Juli 2011)

Wie lerne ich neue Spieler kennen?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LCEBZRCcA4

Wie lagge ich World of Warcraft? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9I-yttCsFQ4

Wie sterbe ich bei Hogger?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-RuKRG-2M0

Der Ruhestein Guide!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnLyTyXdsic

Wie bringe ich meine Gildenmitglieder zur Weissglut?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_4pQZn5Eh0


Der ein oder andere nicht ganz so ernst gemeinte Guide der in der WoW Welt gefehlt hat!


----------



## TheGui (19. Juli 2011)

Jeah der Videosammelsarg hat neue Opfer gefunden!


----------



## Fipsin (21. Juli 2011)

Habe gerade einen etwas anderen WoW Song gefunden WoW-Song, 
Das Lied an sich stammt von der Deutschen Deathcore Band
We Butter the Bread with Butter (WBTBW. WBTBWB legt auch
viele Kinderlieder (Alle meine Entchen, Fuchs du hast die ganz gestohlen) 
neu auf...

Liedtext: 

Das hier ist mein Revier, 
ich bin der stärkste hier! 
Ich spiel die ganze Nacht, 
denn hier hab ich die Macht

 Breeeeeeeeeeee Breeeee Breeeeee

 Hab keine Freundin 
und war noch niemals aus. 
Ich bin süchtig! 
nach World of Warcraft

 Wooooooooooooooooooooorld 
of Warcraft 
Ich bin süchtig! 
Nach World of Warcraft! 
Ich bin süchtig! 
Nach World of Warcraft!

 Hatte noch niemals eine Freundin 
und war noch niemals aus. 
Das macht doch alles keinen Sinn! 
ich komm hier nicht mehr raus! 
Denn ich bin süchtig 
Denn ich bin süchtig 
Nach World of Warcraft 
Nach World of Warcraft

 Bree



Reinhören lohnt sich trotz des Textes


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2011)

Ein neues geiles Video von wowcrendor





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BIsIHgVWP7g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich konnte nichtmehr vor lachen.


----------



## micaeliz (9. August 2011)

Tach Ladies,

auch euch möchte ich das kommende Video nicht vorenthalten, welches ich bereits hier angekündigt habe.
Es dreht sich um die schönsten und imposantesten Plätze in Azeroth, Northrend und Outland.

Aktuell ist das Video noch in der Bearbeitung, wird aber in dieser Woche fertiggestellt, sodass es in der kommenden bereits released, bzw. das genaue Datum angekündigt werden kann.

Ein paar Screenshots (als Direktlink, sonst zerschießt es den Beitrag):
http://www.landivisi...barrens68.1.jpg
http://www.landivisi...ingsteppes5.jpg
http://www.landivisi...th/ungoro11.jpg

Hier noch ein paar Informationen zum Video:

Länge: ~2:30 Min
Auflösung: HQ (1280x720) und LQ (640x360)
Codec: x264 (Audio: MP3)

Kommentare, Danksagugen, Applaus und Hasstiraden gerne gesehen, lasst euch ruhig aus.


//mica


----------



## Manaori (9. August 2011)

So nett die Idee auch ist, wird heir vermutlich bald geschlossen weils in den Videosammelthread gehört.


----------



## heiduei (9. August 2011)

Ich finde dein Projekt echt cool ! Ich habe auch mal überlegt sowas zu machen, aber da fehlte die Langzeitmotivation


----------



## HolyTauren (16. August 2011)

Gestern ist es uns den Wächtern der Zeit gelungen, 40 Leute zu organisieren und Ragnaros im Geschmolzenen Kern zu besiegen. 

Vorweg wir sind keine Classic Gilde, sondern eine Levelstopp Gilde die jeweils auf den einzelnen Raids der einzelnen Addons neu erlebt. Also könnt ihr euch flames von wegen den Goblins und den neuen Rassen Klassen Kombis sparen. 

Wir sind momentan auf Stufe 60 und sind momentan in BWL unterwegs. Ich werde den Thread immer mal wieder mit neuen Videos updaten wenn ein Endboss fällt.


*Ragnaros 40er*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lKNvHLzo_5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



....



Gruß HolyTauren


----------



## Schnatti (16. August 2011)

Super 
auch wenn es nichts für mich wäre (wir "raiden" MC zu 2t für das Schwertchen) aber ich erinner mich gut an meine 60ger Zeiten. Als Raggi das erste mal fiel war es ein endgeiles Gefühl.
Jedem das seine 
Viel Erfolg in BWL


----------



## Veldo (16. August 2011)

es macht schon spass zusehen wie man die aalten raids wiederbelebt aber es halt trotz levelostop bei 60zig kein ve rgleich zu den bedingungen zu classic ich selbst kenn das gefühl auch in classic als ragnaros erstmal viel oder wie man vorher noch in ubrs von den mobs mit mindcontroll den feueresiebuff gheholt hat nur für rag das waren noch zeiten


----------



## HolyTauren (16. August 2011)

Veldo schrieb:


> es macht schon spass zusehen wie man die aalten raids wiederbelebt aber es halt trotz levelostop bei 60zig kein ve rgleich zu den bedingungen zu classic ich selbst kenn das gefühl auch in classic als ragnaros erstmal viel oder wie man vorher noch in ubrs von den mobs mit mindcontroll den feueresiebuff gheholt hat nur für rag das waren noch zeiten



Das stimmt, aber das soll es auch nicht. Wir haben ganz viele Leute bei uns die noch nie vorher geraidet haben und mit nun mit MC ihren ersten Raid hatten, wie viele andere eben auch.


----------



## DeadAngel (16. August 2011)

Das ja geil! Welcher Server, was fehlt euch noch und wann raidet Ihr? Ich will auch!


----------



## HolyTauren (16. August 2011)

Wir suchen nie etwas bestimmtes  Spiel was dir spaß macht. http://www.wdz.trollpit.de/ Wir sind auf Alleria


----------



## Doofkatze (16. August 2011)

Leider empfinde ich, das die Zeiten einfach vorbei sind.

Es gibt kein Classic mehr und damit wird dieses "Gefühl" nie wieder zurückkehren. Es ist nicht mehr so, wie es einmal war.

Da können sich auch 40 Personen so anstrengen, wie sie wollen.

Das ist nicht böse gemeint, sondern einfach meine Meinung.

Nur weil ich derzeit wieder Cola aus einer Flasche trinke, ist es beiweitem nicht so wie die Zeit, als ich Kinderschokolade-essend in dem Sessel meiner Großmutter saß, Zeichentrickserien (Tom + Jerry) sah und auf die wohl besten Mittagessen (Milchnudeln mit Backobst ^.^) wartete.
Es würde sich aber auch nicht ändern, wenn ich die Kinderschokolade dazu nehmen würde...

Genauso ist der Lichkönig beispielsweise tot. Ich fand, das ICC einer der besten Raids war und das kann mir keiner nehmen. Aber heute den LK zu töten bringt mir niemals diese Freude zurück, die ich damals empfunden habe. Auch nicht, wenn ich mit einem Stufe 80 Charakter ohne Cataeq / Erbstücke da reinrenne.

Ich kann eure Lust darauf verstehen, aber es hat sich einfach zu viel verändert. Auch wenn es einfach nur der Fluch ist, den LK schon x mal getötet zu haben und damit die Instanz besser zu kennen als damals beim Firstkill.


----------



## HolyTauren (16. August 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Leider empfinde ich, das die Zeiten einfach vorbei sind.
> 
> Es gibt kein Classic mehr und damit wird dieses "Gefühl" nie wieder zurückkehren. Es ist nicht mehr so, wie es einmal war.
> 
> ...



Gut das ist wahr. Allerdings ist es doch für uns etwas sehr besonderes diese Raids noch einmal in einer Geimeinschaft zu spielen von denen viele noch nie geraidet gaben. Wir haben auch viele Spieler die z.B. nur Classic gespielt haben und sich nun auf die Scherbenwelt freuen. Und warum sollte man das was WoW zu bieten hat einfach links liegen lassen, nur weil es nicht mehr aktuell und somit "tot" ist? Das ist das gleiche wie mit der Musik. Auch alte Songs können immer noch begeistern und bieten für einige Leute etwas neues, auch wenn es nicht aktuell ist.

Es geht uns nicht um ein bestimmtes Gefühl, sondern einfach noch einmal alles zu erleben was WoW zu bieten hat und das ist nunmal nicht nur Cataclysm. Wie soll man ein Gefühl zurückholen wollen was für viele nie existent war, wenn man Classic nie gespielt hat? Es geht eben nicht um Nostalgie wie es viele Classic oder Burning Crusade Gilden machen.


----------



## Doofkatze (16. August 2011)

HolyTauren schrieb:


> Gut das ist wahr. Allerdings ist es doch für uns etwas sehr besonderes diese Raids noch einmal in einer Geimeinschaft zu spielen von denen viele noch nie geraidet gaben. Wir haben auch viele Spieler die z.B. nur Classic gespielt haben und sich nun auf die Scherbenwelt freuen. Und warum sollte man das was WoW zu bieten hat einfach links liegen lassen, nur weil es nicht mehr aktuell und somit "tot" ist? Das ist das gleiche wie mit der Musik. Auch alte Songs können immer noch begeistern und bieten für einige Leute etwas neues, auch wenn es nicht aktuell ist.




Versteh mich nicht falsch.

Tot ist der LK für mich, weil ich ihn häufig getötet habe und ihn heute auch mit vielen Random Gruppen im Firsttry umniete. Er ist mir einfach beiweitem nicht mehr so viel wert wie noch damals, als mich diese Kämpfe total ins Schwitzen brachten, bis ich nach seinem Ableben und dem darauf folgenden Video ernsthaft "gezittert" habe.

Er ist kein Gegner mehr, sondern "nur noch der LK", ein kleiner Endboss. Das hat nichts mit anderem Content zu tun.

Und bei Musik ist es einfach was anderes. Denn Musik hört man nur, man macht sie nur selten selbst. Da kriegt man dann eben Gänsehaut, auch wenn es irgendein Lied aus den 80ern ist, welches man damals schon bis zum abwinken gehört hat.


----------



## HolyTauren (16. August 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Versteh mich nicht falsch.
> 
> Tot ist der LK für mich, weil ich ihn häufig getötet habe und ihn heute auch mit vielen Random Gruppen im Firsttry umniete. Er ist mir einfach beiweitem nicht mehr so viel wert wie noch damals, als mich diese Kämpfe total ins Schwitzen brachten, bis ich nach seinem Ableben und dem darauf folgenden Video ernsthaft "gezittert" habe.
> 
> ...



Eben für dich persönlich mag das so sein, aber wir haben nicht alles gesehen und nicht alles gelegt, deswegen ist für uns das Gefühl etwas anderes. Für uns wäre es nicht "Nur der LK" sondern das, was es für dich damals war. Das liegt aber nicht an der Tatsache das es alt ist sondern weil es für uns eben etwas neues ist.

Musik ist aber das was wir geboten bekommen, das interpretieren ist unsere aufgabe. So wie wir die Raids geboten bekommen und diese so Umsetzen, wie wir es wollen, und das ist eben nicht mit 85 schnell da durch zu rennen für den Gildenerfolg.


----------



## DeadAngel (16. August 2011)

ICC beste Raid? o.O Hast du Classic und BC überhaupt Aktiv geraidet?


----------



## Hubautz (16. August 2011)

Vorab: ich finde die Idee gut. Für Leute die das nicht kennen ist es bestimmt etwas Besonderes. 
Wie ist es denn mit dem Equip? Man kann ja mit Level 60 schon grüne oder blaue BoE-Sachen aus BC anziehen. Macht ihr das? Oder zieht ihr das so konsequent durch, dass ihr  mit T1 nach BWL geht?


----------



## Bismark72 (16. August 2011)

Ich find Eure Aktion cool, gz auf jeden Fall zum Kill, egal ob das nun mit früher vergleichbar ist oder eben nicht. Ich selbst finde es total schade, dass die alten Raids tot sind, und in keiner Weise mehr effektiv genutzt werden können im aktuellen WoW-Content. 
Und wenn man sich heute die Spieler anschaut, wünscht man sich manchmal, die wären mal durch die gute alte 40er-Schule gegangen. Zieht Ihr die 60er Raids komplett durch? Naxx gibt's ja nicht mehr, aber mit BWL und AQ40 habt ihr ja noch was vor Euch.


----------



## HolyTauren (16. August 2011)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Vorab: ich finde die Idee gut. Für Leute die das nicht kennen ist es bestimmt etwas Besonderes.
> Wie ist es denn mit dem Equip? Man kann ja mit Level 60 schon grüne oder blaue BoE-Sachen aus BC anziehen. Macht ihr das? Oder zieht ihr das so konsequent durch, dass ihr mit T1 nach BWL geht?



Bc-Items, Verzauberungen sowie Tränke und ähnliches sind bei uns Tabu. Was wir allerdings in Raids zulassen sind die PvP-Sets weil es halt für viele Klassen-Skillungen keine bis kaum passende Gegenstände in den Raids gibt (z.B Verstärker-Schamanen). Allerdings ist die Ausrüstung auch nicht mehr so extrem wichtig sodass nicht alle T1 Ausrüstung für BWL brauchen, da tun es auch Blaue Sachen aus AQ10 oder aus den Blackrock-Instanzen.



Bismark72 schrieb:


> Ich find Eure Aktion cool, gz auf jeden Fall zum Kill, egal ob das nun mit früher vergleichbar ist oder eben nicht. Ich selbst finde es total schade, dass die alten Raids tot sind, und in keiner Weise mehr effektiv genutzt werden können im aktuellen WoW-Content.
> Und wenn man sich heute die Spieler anschaut, wünscht man sich manchmal, die wären mal durch die gute alte 40er-Schule gegangen. Zieht Ihr die 60er Raids komplett durch? Naxx gibt's ja nicht mehr, aber mit BWL und AQ40 habt ihr ja noch was vor Euch.



Ja, erst wenn wir alle Gildenerfolge errungen und wir die Zeit als reif empfinden ziehen wir los in die Scherbenwelt. AQ10er (ex 20er) besuchen wir auch mehrmals in der Woche.


----------



## Doofkatze (16. August 2011)

DeadAngel schrieb:


> ICC beste Raid? o.O Hast du Classic und BC überhaupt Aktiv geraidet?




Ich bin Neujahr 2010 in das Abenteuer WoW gestartet.

Darf ich deshalb nicht mehr mitreden, nachdem ich 20 Jahre Computerspiele spiele und die aller allermeisten Situationen einfach interpretieren kann oder sollen wir uns nun über meine Aussagen streiten?

Hättest du den selben "Progress" mit der selben Gruppe erlebt wie ich, würdest du es wohl genauso sehen, da es eben nicht immer nur um Spielschwierigkeit geht, sondern auch um die allgemeine Raidatmosphäre.

Und die war zu der damaligen Zeit besser als jeder Cataraid und auch jede andere WotLK Instanz.

Jap, ich habe noch erlebt, wie die Lady eine echte Herausforderung war, genauso wie Saurfang. Ebenso bin ich am häufigsten an Fauldarm + Modermiene gestorben, einfach weil die Raiddps recht niedrig war und diese Gruppe einfach INSGESAMT (ich nehme da gerne jeden, der sich angesprochen fühlt in Schutz) nicht dazu in der Lage war, sich richtig zu bewegen. Sporenchaos werden da wohl die wenigsten kennen. ABER es hat eben am meisten Spaß gemacht. Und diese Sache mit den 12 Bossen, bei denen wir an einem Nachmittag in der Woche (Sonntags) nur 4-5 schaffen, machte diesen Endgegner zunächst wahrlich unereichbar. Dadurch wurde aber der Sieg (zu 80er Zeiten) umso wertvoller für mich.

In 4.2 war ich genau 1 x bei Shannox (der nach 3 Tries umgekippt ist) und bereits wenige Wochen später mit einer anderen Gruppe mal kurz bei Ragnaros. Alleine schon dieses "haste Lust auf ein bisschen Ragnaros probieren", wo ich die Feuerlande erst das dritte Mal sehe, finde ich da recht erschreckend.


----------



## Hubautz (16. August 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich fand, das ICC einer der besten Raids war und das kann mir keiner nehmen.





Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich bin Neujahr 2010 in das Abenteuer WoW gestartet.
> 
> Darf ich deshalb nicht mehr mitreden, nachdem ich 20 Jahre Computerspiele spiele und die aller allermeisten Situationen einfach interpretieren kann oder sollen wir uns nun über meine Aussagen streiten?



Du solltest einfach nur schreiben "der beste Raid, den ich je mitgemacht habe". Du kannst einfach nicht alle Raids beurteilen, wenn du sie nicht selber gesehen hast. 
Ich mach das ja ungern aber da gibt es einen netten Spruch: wenn man keine Ahnung hat...


----------



## Bismark72 (16. August 2011)

ID's weiterführen konnte man aber zu Lichking-Zeiten auch schon.  Tut aber zum Thema hier nix zur Sache. Für mich waren die besten Raids die 25er in BC. Persönliche Lieblinge waren Lady Vashj und Maghteridon.
Aber ich fand es auch besser, als es noch nicht die gleichen Raids im 10er und im 25er gegeben hat. Damals BC, erst im 10er Karazhan - bester 10er Raid ever - machen zu müssen, um sich auf die 25er vorzubereiten, brachte ein ganz anderes Feeling mit sich als dieses heutige Markenfarmen und ab zum Raid. Wobei ich die Feuerlande nett gemacht finde - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Zum Thema: Schade dass Ihr mit dem neuen Balancing unterwegs sein müsst, ich denke dass es im Vergleich zum echten Classic schon eine ganze Nummer einfacher ist.Trotzdem gute Aktion, wenn Ihr dann in zwei Jahren 90 seid, seid Ihr sicher ein gut eingespielter Haufen.


----------



## Valdrasiala (16. August 2011)

Schicke Sache das mit Raggy, ich erinnere mich noch, was für ein Chaos es damals im TS2 (ja, zwei ^^) war, als wir Ragnaros endlich schafften (Nerd-Cry inc). Und das als dritte Gilde des Servers. Mann waren wir stolz. Und das wird uns nie wieder jemand nehmen. Von daher: GZ an Euch und weiter so! 

(hm... schlimm eigentlich, dass ich heutzutage einmal wöchentlich mit meinem Druiden da durchrenne und alles umhaue. Alleine...)


----------



## Anemsis (16. August 2011)

Ich finde die Idee auch ganz nett, allerdings bin ich damals monatelang in MC/BWL/AQ40 gewesen, so dass ich absolut keine Lust mehr darauf verspüren würde wollen.

Die Raids ab WotLK fand ich nicht mehr so prickelnd, einfach, weil mich dieses stupide Grinden im 10er und 25er, dann noch Hero oder HMs auf den Geist ging, nach dem Motto, wir machen zwar weniger Inhalt, dafür aber mehrfach. Von WotLK war Ulduar noch am besten gelungen, meiner Meinung nach, an ICC konnte ich mich eigentlich nie richtig erfreuen. Für kurzweilige Raids fand ich noch Pd(o)K ganz brauchbar, einfach, weil man da nach einer guten Stunde durch war. Designtechnisch war die Ini allerdings totaler Schrott.

Die beste Ini for ever war für mich mit weitem Abstand Karazhan. Sie ist so liebevoll gestaltet und die Bosse haben so tolle unterschiedliche Taktiken und Designs das ich immer noch ins Schwelgen gerate.


----------



## Figetftw! (16. August 2011)

wie der fight nur 1 minute dauert


----------



## HolyTauren (16. August 2011)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> wie der fight nur 1 minute dauert



Tja^^ Allein Frostmagier hauen an Raggi üblen Schaden raus


----------



## Hubautz (16. August 2011)

HolyTauren schrieb:


> Tja^^ Allein Frostmagier hauen an Raggi üblen Schaden raus



Wie ist das eigentlich mit Feuermagiern? Früher war der doch komplett feuerimmun, ist das immer noch so?
Und noch eine Frage: Wenn ihr tatsächlich noch BWL und evtl. AQ40 ohne BC Items machen wollt, müsst ihr ja (wie früher) ziemlich oft in die Instanz, damit alle das notwendige Equip für die nächste haben. Machen das alle mit?
Oder reichen die neuen Skillbäume um eventuell fehlendes Equip auszugleichen?


----------



## HolyTauren (16. August 2011)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit Feuermagiern? Früher war der doch komplett feuerimmun, ist das immer noch so?
> Und noch eine Frage: Wenn ihr tatsächlich noch BWL und evtl. AQ40 ohne BC Items machen wollt, müsst ihr ja (wie früher) ziemlich oft in die Instanz, damit alle das notwendige Equip für die nächste haben. Machen das alle mit?
> Oder reichen die neuen Skillbäume um eventuell fehlendes Equip auszugleichen?



Nein, Feuermagier sind nicht mehr komplett Feuerimmun. Wie ich schon schrieb ist das Equip nicht mehr so wichtig. Es ist niemand verpflichtet zu Raids, jeder kann das Handhaben wie er will und wann er Zeit hat.


----------



## micaeliz (18. August 2011)

So, wie bereits angekündigt: The Beauty of Azeroth 720p

http://www.youtube.c...glaejkjjQE&hd=1
http://www.warcraftm...w.php?id=197369


in nächster Zeit wird es das gleiche Ding noch mal komplett ohne Effekte und zum Download geben, ein wenig Geduld noch.


//m


----------



## HolyTauren (19. August 2011)

Nefarian liegt nun auch im Dreck. Mit 30 Leuten konnte er bezwungen werden:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-feC8Hroqj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Nochmal: Wir sind keine Classic-Gilde sondern eine Levelstoppgilde die sich die Zeit nimmt, noch einmal alles zu spielen.


Hier auch noch mal unser Ragnaros-Kill:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lKNvHLzo_5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ohdamn (28. August 2011)

Why Me vs Ragnaros Hardmode!

Part1




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=to7O70yEgCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Part 2




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZLaG190Evn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Raawrrisch (4. September 2011)

Hey,

ich habe am Sonntag angefangen zu streamen und bin schon ein Offizieller Justin.tv Produzent.
Ich streame Rated Battlegrounds und normale BG's.

www.twitch.tv/raawrrisch


ich bitte um kritik damit ich mich stetig verbessern kann! )


----------



## DerVerlorene (4. September 2011)

Raawrrisch schrieb:


> ...



warum sollte man dir beim zocken zuschauen? ist doch irgendwo stinkend langweilig, da zock ich lieber selber!


----------



## Raawrrisch (4. September 2011)

gibt genug die es gerne machen 

könnte man den stream in den mainpost aufnehmen  ? sind momentan auch 50 leute


----------



## floppydrive (4. September 2011)

Streams sind immer nice, besser als TV gucken werde es mir mal angucken, schön wäre noch HD Auflösung oder macht das deine PC nicht mit?


----------



## Nexus.X (4. September 2011)

DerVerlorene schrieb:


> warum sollte man dir beim zocken zuschauen? ist doch irgendwo stinkend langweilig, da zock ich lieber selber!


Warum gibts Killvideos? Streams? Let's play Videos? Weil sich manche Leute ab und zu einfach gerne zurücklehnen, statt selber zu spielen. Sowas nennt sich Entertainment.
Inwieweit das jeder für sich interessant findet ist ne andere Frage ... ich persönlich schaue mir z.B. Videos von Spielen an, wenn es mich interessiert, ich selbst aber keine Lust oder Möglichkeit habe es selbst zu spielen.


----------



## Raawrrisch (4. September 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Streams sind immer nice, besser als TV gucken werde es mir mal angucken, schön wäre noch HD Auflösung oder macht das deine PC nicht mit?



Mein pc macht das locker mit, aber mein internet nicht. Ich hab telekom schon beauftagt dads internet auf 50k zu upgraden, dann kann ich auch HD streamen.Denke in 1-2 wochen 

Freue mich, dass du vorbeischaust


----------



## HolyTauren (5. September 2011)

AQ40 ist nun auch clear, allerdings fehlt der C'Thun und Twins Kill, weil ich leider nicht dabei sein konnte. Ich werde ihn zu gegebener Zeit nachreichen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mk5207RMVlw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## floppydrive (6. September 2011)

Raawrrisch schrieb:


> Mein pc macht das locker mit, aber mein internet nicht. Ich hab telekom schon beauftagt dads internet auf 50k zu upgraden, dann kann ich auch HD streamen.Denke in 1-2 wochen
> 
> Freue mich, dass du vorbeischaust



Gefällt mir auf jedenfall der Stream, werde ich öfter mal reingucken, wenn du dann noch bessere Qualität hast wirds sicher noch besser, ansonsten wäre noch etwas mehr Sound schön, ob nun Musik oder Ingame Sound, ist manchmal etwas ruhig 


Ansonsten weiter so


----------



## Raawrrisch (9. September 2011)

channel mal umdekoriert :> vorgestern 17k views/day und 150 viewers zum gleichen moment

www.twitch.tv/raawrrisch


----------



## Alux (11. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ihec3Y4bII4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lNy5YUuh5Ps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cyruzlol (11. September 2011)

Heyho,
wollte euch grad ein gutes PvP Video ans Herz legen, hoffe ihr schaut mal rein  würd mich über Rating und Kommentare freuen 



http://www.WarcraftMovies.com/movieview.php?id=199113


----------



## b4ldur (13. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RA6dkcV_UV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



10er HC kill Ragnaros Paladin PoV


----------



## Raawrrisch (14. September 2011)

am freitag um 19:00 übertrage ich einen 280 mann Stormwind Raid


----------



## Ironzizoubad (22. September 2011)

Rogue Sublety PvP 10/0/31
Link:www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=200031
1v1 Vs:

Tyarande  [Shadowpriest]
Grand Marshal Kelthoras [ Retribution Paldin]
Hero of the Alliance Axiilicious [Elemental Shaman]
Resisted [Frost DK]
Mirâge [Frost Mage]
Gladiator Captntexain [Affliction Warlock]
Alysin [Feral Druid]
Chaosbrance [MM Hunter]
S6 Gladiator Yarilol [Arms Warrior]

1v1 vs. Rogue in Rated Arena
Rated/ Random BG
Open PvP

Songliste auf wcm
mfg Iron


----------



## Vitany2910 (24. September 2011)

zum braufest nur mal zum abspannen


----------



## Karash-Azshara (1. Oktober 2011)

*"Endlich ist meine lange Jagd zuende..."*​
*"Das Sterben der Wächterin"* ist mein zweiter Machinima-Film um die Geschichte der Nachtelfen-Wächterin *Maiev Shadowsong*. Darin erzähle ich meine Version einer möglichen Fortsetzung der Geschichte dieser Figur, die insbesondere aus *"Warcraft 3: The Frozen Throne"* und *"World of Warcraft: The Burning Crusade" *vielen Spielern bekannt sein dürfte. Gegenwärtig endet die Geschichte von Maiev auf dem Schwarzen Tempel, wo sie nach 10.000 Jahren endlich Rache an dem Verräter *Illidan* nehmen kann, nur um zu erkennen, wie wenig Erfüllung ihr diese Rache bringt. 
Meine Geschichte setzt an diesem Punkt an und führt Maiev letztendlich nach Nordend, wo sie sich dem Kampf gegen den Lichkönig anschließt. Dabei wird Maiev nicht nur mit den wilden Kreaturen aus den Eiswüsten Nordends konfrontiert, sondern auch mit einer für sie ungewohnten Nachtelfen-Gesellschaft, die als Teil der Allianz einen Umbruch nach jahrtausendelanger Abschottung erfährt. Ihre persönlichen Konflikte mit Hohepriesterin *Tyrande Wisperwind* und Hochlord *Bolvar Fordragon* drohen nicht nur ihre eigene Mission, sondern auch den Zusammenhalt der Allianz im Kampf gegen die untote Bedrohung zu gefährden.

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß mit meinem neuen Film!


*Stream:*
Klicken


*Download:*
Klicken


Mit freundlichem Gruß,
Karash


----------



## Alux (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich habs mal fix durchgezappt und muss sagen, dass meine ersten Eindrücke einfach nur klasse sind. In einem werd ichs mir später ansehen wenn ich voll munter bin und dann eine genaue Meinung schreiben.


----------



## Super PePe (18. Oktober 2011)

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/hauptnavigation/startseite/#/beitrag/video/1440676/Login-2-Life

"Login2Life"

Sehr sehenswerte Dokumentation von Daniel Moshel in der unter anderen Kungen (Ensidia), Chinafarmer, SL und WoW Spieler zu Wort kommen. Eine neutral Dokumentation zum Thema virtuelles Leben ohne wirklich eine Position zu beziehen. 

Länge: 86min


----------



## Lorasheliza (18. Oktober 2011)

Race for the World First

Sehr interessant, mehrere Infomationen gibt es dann auf der Page,

Lorasheliza.


----------



## Alux (31. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jBwaq76vfIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jendrihowski (4. November 2011)

Hi Leute,

kleines Video mit schönen Orten in Azeroth:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CIGUmF3G7_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Viel Spaß beim Anschauen.

Grüße
Jendri


----------



## HolyTauren (6. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gcc9UoS9WyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (8. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q0CoVOmWRhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



TheGreyfoo, hab ich heut entdeckt und die Videos die er macht sind einfach spitze.

Edit





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nJtuCA4vq2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Edit die 2.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j6R4U6OdY64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Edit die 3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tfb9-ZbqefQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gazeran (6. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TJSqfF5j668

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Video von unserem Firstkill mit amazing qualität 

PoV von mir


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (6. Dezember 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Bekomst ein + von mir für die gute Musik


----------



## Alux (25. Dezember 2011)

Was zu Weihnachten





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fAa3DjFg0-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## deusexmachinaxavius (23. Januar 2012)

Moin moin,

Wollte mal wissen wir ihr die videos findet....
Ist das gut mit dem TS3 sound oder lieber ohne?
Intro so gut oder zu lang/kurz ?
 wer gut wenn ihr das by Youtube nen kurzen comment geben könnt wir ihr das finded

Morchok http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvzA_csHsVM&feature=player_embedded
Yor´sahj http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-HZ9Gh4abE&feature=player_embedded
Warlord http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtxWHxOxpNw&feature=player_embedded
Hagara http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZS2TNi6agi4&feature=player_embedded
Ultraxion http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sLTS8EF758

MFG
Holy


----------



## Antihubbard (3. Februar 2012)

Wirklich chilliges Video mit schöner Musik und tollen Bildern aus ganz Azeroth.

WOW Places (Youtube)


----------



## Alux (15. Februar 2012)

grade ein sehr altes First Kill Video von Blood Legion gefunden





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XOpxCUuXDH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




war damals noch ganz anders


----------



## Slayne` (19. Februar 2012)

Hey Leute,

Wir haben am Donnerstag Madness of Deathwing HC gelegt und ich habe daraus ein Video gemacht! Ich dachte ich poste es mal, vielleicht gefällt es ja dem ein oder anderen 

Getankt hat ein Feral Druide als Maintank und einer als Hybrid zum Abfangen der Impales. Ansonsten ein recht casterlastiges setup mit Affliction Warlock, Fire Mage und Shadowpriest! Der Fight ist im Vergleich zu nhc auf jeden Fall um einiges spaßiger, und mehr Freude als Spine HC macht er auch 

Viel Spaß beim Schauen!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_jo0DF1H9E&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Sigmea (11. März 2012)

Kurze Frage: Wo kann ich mir Login 2 Life nochmal anschauen? Auf ZDF finde ich nichts mehr davon,


----------



## Telethos (13. März 2012)

Das Video findet ihr hier :

http://youtu.be/COApSJ4J43E

Den Song bekommt ihr unter :

http://www.file-upload.net/download-4184083/Nightskies.mp3.html

Den Song könnt ihr frei verwenden nur bei kommerzieller Nutzung hab ich ein Wörtchen mitzureden 

Viel Spass beim Ansehen und Zuhören


----------



## norfair (13. März 2012)

sry, wenn ich das sage, aber die musik hört sich an, wie aus dokumentarfilmen mit erotischen inhalten ^^


----------



## Schlamm (13. März 2012)

Sind ja echt schöne Aufnahmen dabei


----------



## Stevesteel (13. März 2012)

Diskussionsgrundlage=0
Schöne Screenshots, langweilige Musik, sollte mal in den Videosammel-oder Projektethread verschoben werden.


----------



## Bezzlebub (13. März 2012)

am anfang als die musik anfing musste ich an nen porno denken Oo


----------



## koolt (13. März 2012)

Wurde die Pornomusik schon erwähnt?


----------



## Xidish (25. März 2012)

wie wow einen doch prägen kann ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UKnkc-4ZzEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ps.
Gibt es irgendwo noch das Video <The Craft of War Blind>?
Auf youtube wurde es teils gesperrt. 

edit: Oh habe es gerade nochmal gefunden. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SmyfLvt4Lz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mit mein Lieblings-Video (neben Balad of a Noob^^) mit den Moves etc.


----------



## still_imba (31. März 2012)

Gegen die Abogebühr - für Free2Play!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N6fkhEdorqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CaecusArea52 (10. April 2012)

Ich hab mein Machinima-Video fertiggestellt und würd gern mal wissen wie ihr das so findet und wie ich mich verbessern kann.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G_wWMovdKFQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Viel Spaß,
Caecus


----------



## Braindeadly (15. April 2012)

Neuer Film von Braindeadly!

[size="<font><font>5</font></font>"]*http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=213563*[/size]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3z_XozRwEGA


----------



## sensêij1988 (30. April 2012)

grade auf MMO gesehen Top Video




http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=L6FWuBR20FU


----------



## Tigra Watanabe (30. April 2012)

Ich hab mal vor ner Weile ein Trick gezeigt, wie man den berümten Rocketjump in WoW machen kann, also durch eine Explosion einen Ort zu kommen, den man sonst nur schwer erreichen kann.
In diesem Fall war das in Tiefenheim mit den Zeitbomben der Kristall-Daily.

How to do - Rocketjump in WoW (YouTube)


----------



## Alux (29. Mai 2012)

@CaecusArea52 gefällt mir ganz gut nur die Schrift war teilweise etwas schwer zu erkennen. Weis hätte vielleicht besser gepasst.


----------



## Feaurii (5. Juni 2012)

Legendärer LK Try

Ich glaube wir haben zu viel Schaden gemacht !!!

Könnte man ja eingetlich schon fast als Bug melden oder?


----------



## Dämätschdealer (16. Juni 2012)

guggt ma was ich gefunden hab 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0OhEBnhVWk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## dreifragezeichen (16. Juni 2012)

hmm iwie nicht so doll mit nem ilvl von 440... ich glaube da waren schon dk´s mit fl hc gear dran.... iwo mal gelesen

mfg


----------



## Plasmathree (24. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lYqRyH4fanE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mein orchestreller remix ist eine dramatischere und epischere version des "The Shaping Of The World" Thema von World of Warcraft. 
Meine absicht war mehr energie und power in den song zu bringen.
Der remix wird begleitet von wunderschönen landschaft aufnahmen von WoW Cataclysm. 
Besten dank an Hubwood für die erlaubniss sein Video Material zu verwenden !

Das Original "The Shaping Of The World" ist zweifellos ein Meisterstück und ich will es nicht ersetzen sondern den Fans die Musik aus einer neuen Perspektive zeigen

Viel Spass beim remix !


----------



## Squidd (24. Juni 2012)

Ist es überhaupt legitim das Buffed Forum für solche Werbezwecke zu nutzen? o.O


----------



## Morisson (24. Juni 2012)

Squidd schrieb:


> Ist es überhaupt legitim das Buffed Forum für solche Werbezwecke zu nutzen? o.O



Ohne da jetzt reingehört zu haben, möchte dir eben mit auf den Weg geben:
Kümmer dich doch um deine Angelegenheiten. Wenn das hier nicht geduldet wäre, hätte sich ein Mod da schon drumgekümmert....nicht dein Kompetenzgebiet.

Edith sagt dass deine Beschreibung wunderbar passt! Finde deinen Track klasse!


----------



## Felix^^ (24. Juni 2012)

Plasmathree schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



NIcht schlecht. Gefällt mir sehr!!!


----------



## Squidd (24. Juni 2012)

@ Morisson: Nee ist nicht ganz mein Kompetenzgebiet... aber besten Dank für deinen überaus freundlichen Hinweis.
Ich werd an dich denken wenn ich das nächste mal meine Nase in fremde Angelegenheiten stecke


----------



## Morisson (24. Juni 2012)

Squidd schrieb:


> @ Morisson: Nee ist nicht ganz mein Kompetenzgebiet... aber besten Dank für deinen überaus freundlichen Hinweis.
> Ich werd an dich denken wenn ich das nächste mal meine Nase in fremde Angelegenheiten stecke



immer wieder gerne 

@TE: Hast du auch mehr? Nimm dir mal was Final Fantasy vor!


----------



## Dwarim (24. Juni 2012)

Respekt, sehr gute Arbeit! Der Teil ab 1:40 gefällt mir persönlich besonders.

Mach weiter so und hier zu werben finde ich absolut okay, immerhin haben wir ja auch was davon.


----------



## Contemptio (24. Juni 2012)

Vielen herzlichen Dank...wegen dir hab ich jetzt mein wow abo reaktiviert und der sommer ist gelaufen...xD


----------



## orkman (24. Juni 2012)

Morisson schrieb:


> Ohne da jetzt reingehört zu haben, möchte dir eben mit auf den Weg geben:
> Kümmer dich doch um deine Angelegenheiten. Wenn das hier nicht geduldet wäre, hätte sich ein Mod da schon drumgekümmert....nicht dein Kompetenzgebiet.
> 
> Edith sagt dass deine Beschreibung wunderbar passt! Finde deinen Track klasse!




 wie nett die leute doch immer sind ... und die netten haben dann auch nur 38 posts ... er hat nur ne frage gestellt ... und ich glaub kaum dass hier werbung fuer jeden scheiss gern gesehen wird , mir kanns egal sein , ich bin keiner der mods ... jedenfalls find ich das lied echt schlecht , sry ... ich kenn das original nicht und weiss net ob das auch so schlecht ist ... epic musik ? wie waers mit two steps from hell ? die sind EPIC!


----------



## Plasmathree (24. Juni 2012)

Contemptio schrieb:


> Vielen herzlichen Dank...wegen dir hab ich jetzt mein wow abo reaktiviert und der sommer ist gelaufen...xD



Haha das tut mir leid das war keine absicht =). Es freut mich sehr dass das stück euch gefällt !


----------



## Rifter (24. Juni 2012)

Sehr geile Sache!



Plasmathree schrieb:


> Der remix wird begleitet von wunderschönen landschaft aufnahmen von WoW Cataclysm.
> Besten dank an Hubwood für die erlaubniss sein Video Material zu verwenden !



... nun dir ist schon bewusst das in dem Video nur wenig von Cataclysm zu sehen ist?   
trotzdem schöne Bilder.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (24. Juni 2012)

Ich find's ganz gut, allerdings solltest du dir mal einen Künstlernamen zulegen.


----------



## Xidish (24. Juni 2012)

Ich finde den Remix zwar gelungen, wennauch er nur voluminöser gestaltet ist - aber es gleich als episch zu bezeichnen ? naja ...

Das Original finde ich um Weiten besser.
Vor allem ist da noch die Elfen (?)stimme dabei und nicht rausgefiltert.
Die gehört imo einfach dazu!
Auch der Rhythmus ist beim Original stimmungsvoller/melodischer (nicht so abgehakt) und die Regelungen der Lautstärke (mal laut, mal leise + <->) passender.

Hier das Original:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fd_HPEIfmUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (24. Juni 2012)

Mir gefällt das Original um Welten besser!


----------



## Headi1991 (2. Juli 2012)

So Liebe Freunde,

Hier ein kleines Preview vom Warlock in MoP

Hoffentlich gefällt euch das!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMXy6i5FUQc


----------



## Headi1991 (2. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute,

Wir haben heute den Silber Timerun im Scharlachroten Kloster geschaft.

Hoffentlich gefällt es euch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOmUxq7OjO8


----------



## SkoII (14. Juli 2012)

Ich suche eine WoW-Dokumentation. Es gibt ja bekanntlich zwei. "Race to World First" und noch eine. In der unbekannten Doku ist Kungen zu sehen. Ich hoffe das hilft als Anhaltspunkt.
Noch eine Info: Es wurde mal in der ZDF-Mediathek gezeigt, aber dort gibt es das Video nicht mehr.


----------



## Lokholar (29. Juli 2012)

Gestern war ich wieder einmal, wie so oft, im Alteractal. Meine "Mitspieler" (ich würde sie eher anders nennen) bestanden darauf unbedingt zu rushen und ich versuchte vorerst einmal sie davon zu überzeugen dass rushen nicht der richtige Weg zum Sieg sei und nichts mit PvP zu tun hätte. Sturheit, Spott sowie Gelächter war die Antwort. Die Frage wieso der rush ihrer Meinung nach im Alteractal höhere Gewinnchancen haben soll als gepflegtes Garni deffen, Türme retappen und runter zergen konnte mir keiner vernünftig beantworten, dennoch, sie waren fest davon überzeugt zu rushen also dachte ich mir: "Heey, die werden doch bestimmt total peinlich abkacken, wieso also nicht die ganze Sache frapsen und für alle rusher ein Exempel statuieren!?"

Also liebe Spieler im Alteractal, das kommt dabei raus wenn man unbedingt versucht zu rushen ohne überhaupt einen wirklichen Tank in der Gruppe zu haben: 
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3mXlE5JEoU*


----------



## Nighthawk2001 (29. Juli 2012)

@Lokholar

Nettes Video musste die ganze Zeit schmunzeln ^^

wie heisst eigentlich die melodie die du verwendest hast?


----------



## Lokholar (28. August 2012)

[attachment=12882:Ivus.jpg]
Endbosse, Bosse und NPC - Einheiten die solo machbar sind und gegen eine Gruppe keine 10 Sekunden überleben; all das finden wir derzeit im Alteractal. Die einst so spektakulären Einheiten des Alteractals aus vergangenen Tagen sind heutzutage nur mehr ein Schatten ihres früheren selbst. Ist es von Blizzard so gewollt dass wichtige Bosse down sind bevor die gegnerische Fraktion überhaupt einen Hauch einer Chance hat etwas für ihre Rettung zu unternehmen oder sind sie  sich über die Lage nicht einmal bewusst? 

Der Film von Sloxer und Anakata soll Aufgrund der offensichtlichen Schwäche der NPCs im Alteractal und der daraus resultierenden PvE Rush - Area die WoW Entwickler die derzeitige Lage vor die Augen binden, sodass sie unser geliebtes und heute leider verunstaltetes Tal endlich mehr Aufmerksamkeit schenken.

Alterac Valley - The Movie
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9HzCMQLCHg*


----------



## Eyora (28. August 2012)

Naja, mal wieder ein Mimimi Video. Wie lange sollen diese Gegner denn noch leben. 
Der Kampf im Alterac Tal finde ich persönlich am langweiligsten. Dauert gefühlt ewig. Die anderen Gebiete sind deutlich spannender zu spielen.


----------



## slider_42 (22. September 2012)

Hi Leute 

will euch hier das Video vom Piratentag nicht vorenthalten - die Gilde feiert und trinkt in Sturmwind

viel Spaß

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViKm7FzD59g&feature=player_embeddedhttp://forum.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http://wowgilden.net/Feral-Organisation/page_12331.html

grüße Slider


----------



## Justleveltv (30. September 2012)

Moing Moing Mahlzeit und Guten Abend,

ich und ein Kollge machen derzeit ein Let´s Play together oder besser gesagt ein Let´s Level Together mit der klassen Mönch. Wir möchten euch einladen uns auf denn weg zu stufe 90 mit denn 2 Mönchen zu begleiten. Wir moderieren und kommentieren das auch alles wie es sich für ein richtiges Let´s Play gehört. Derzeit haben wir 2 folgen Online und laden heute noch folge 3 hoch. Wir würden uns über konstruktive kritik kommentare wünsche und anregungen sehr freuen. Naja ich will nicht lange rumschreiben/reden das meiste sagen wir ja dann auch in folge 1. Hier die links zu folge 1 und folge 2

Folge 1: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfyA95yg1A8&feature=plcp

Folge 2:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwjgiXs1JZI&feature=plcp

Ihr könnt uns auch auf facebook und twitter verfolgen auch hier nochmal dazu die links.
FB: 
http://www.facebook.com/JustLevelTv?ref=hl
Twitter:
http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=https%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2FJustLevelTV&h=3AQGslLpV


----------



## wowfighter (30. September 2012)

Skill PvP: Frost Mage!

Oblivinati ist schon aus TBC bekannt für seine Skills




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=djtKYp5NFKY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## APumpernickelA (15. Oktober 2012)

Moin moin,

Ich habe mal die letzte phase recorded wie wir den Boss Umhauen...

Hoffe es hilft leute dabei den boss auch umzuhauen

Viel spass dabei

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIH1iH_5CtQ&feature=youtu.be

Your,
Holy


----------



## GrillGorilla (25. Oktober 2012)

Mahlzeit 

Wollt mal schamlos ein bisschen Werbung machen für unsere 5 Mann Aktion in Drachenseele (noch vor MoP entstanden) 

Part 1: Morchok, Zon'ozz und Yor'sahj:
Drachenseele zu 5. Part 1

Part 2: Hagara und Ultraxion:
Drachenseele zu 5. Part 2

Part 3: Kriegsmeister Schwarzhorn:
Drachenseele zu 5. Part 3

Part 4:Todesschwinges Rückgrat:
Drachenseele zu 5. Part 4

Part 5: Todesschwinges Wahnsinn:
Drachenseele zu 5. Part 5


----------



## Doofkatze (8. November 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXysSOyDNAY





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fXysSOyDNAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




IS das geil^^


----------



## Tarnibal (4. Januar 2013)

Hey Leute!

Ich habe grade auf mmo-champion dieses video gesehen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WmHpKP94zSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



...was ist eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## BannMagnet (4. Januar 2013)

Tarnibal schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> 
> Ich habe grade auf mmo-champion dieses video gesehen
> 
> ...


Irgendwie ein wenig Farblos. Um nicht zu sagen Langweilig.

Achjo. Nen Link zu dem Video wär nice


----------



## Masahiko (7. Januar 2013)

World of Warcraft Mists of Pandaria - offizieller Patch 5.2 Teaser 


http://youtu.be/tKpcGbTixIg


----------



## Alux (12. Januar 2013)

Geht nix über WoW Music 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cXjX0eRWEE8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q4DnlU5sh4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deex1 (21. Januar 2013)

Endlich ist es fertig, das Tanz- und Musikvideo.

Es begann eigentlich alles mit einem Thread bei denen Spieler anfingen bekannte lieder in World of Warcraft umzutexten. Einen dieser Songtexte haben wir dann aufgenommen, dann einige Demo Tapes erstellt und dann die Instrumental eingespielt, unsere Sängerin hat dann dieses besungen und dann wurde es gemasterd. Da wir natürlich auch ein wenig was für das Auge haben wollten haben wir ähnlich dem Phil Collins Script das ganze aufgenommen (Nur eben im bezug zum neuen Songtext).

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=PuRXrxrouFY

Singer: Mashadar (Mashara - Die Aldor)

Produced: Deex - EU- Die Aldor
http://www.youtube.com/user/deextheone 

Instrumental: &#1048;&#1074;&#1072;&#1085; &#1057;&#1099;&#1088;&#1086;&#1084;&#1103;&#1090;&#1085;&#1080;&#1082;&#1086;&#1074; 
http://www.youtube.c...r/Deussoftwebru

Lyrics: Lunelina - Sen jin
Based on: Genesis (Phil Collins) I can't Dance

*Das Lied ist selbst von uns gespielt und selbst von uns gesungen.*

Starring:
Ayony, Lefax, Natrhia, Lysippy, Garlothos Rancora, Phöönix, Khina, Mashara, Butscho, 
Günnikologe, Heliodan, Sasuka, Scarbo, Noctura, Koruptikus, Mydimi, Moé, 
Goimgarv Schwarzfaust, Otzek, Jelin, Esthos, Aryn, Sarinta, Deletri, Naxant, 
Artico, Sui, Demy, Quitsch, Bakabusaa, Nathás, Kayala, Droodi, Xathoros, Ryyk, 
Thoribar, Donnerbárt, Anisu, Otzek

[Songtext]

Hot elf dancing ´round
Burning my heart just walking around 
Hot elf making me sweat 
But she seems that she doesn´t care

I can't dance, I can't talk 
Only thing about me is the way I walk 
I can't dance, I can't sing 
I'm just standing here sellin' everything

Short skirt is her robe mogged to
She doesn´t recognise me
But she sees me too
She's got a body under that shirt 
But all she wants to do 
Is walk to the auctionhouse

Cause, I can't dance, I can't talk 
Only thing about me is the way I walk 
I can't dance, I can't sing 
I'm just standing here sellin' everything

Oh 
And checking everything is in place 
You never know who's looking on

Young gnome spilling beer on my shoes 
Fat dwarfs talking to me trying to steal my boots
Thick smoke, see her smiling through 
I never thought so much could happen just beeing a fool

But I can't dance, I can't talk 
Only thing about me is the way that I walk 
I can't dance, I can't sing 
I'm just standing here sellin' everything

*Ein Dankeschön an alle Mitwirkenden.* 



Download

http://media.gnitter...20cant%20dance/


Liebe Grüße,



Deex


----------



## Tamekks (12. Februar 2013)

Kleines WoW- Tribute Video als Dank an die schönen Jahre in World of Warcraft!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjiBA7XvQf0


----------



## Zmash (14. Februar 2013)

Hey Leute,
habe mich mal hingesetzt und 2 WoW Blogs aufgenommen :-)
Wüßte gerne was ihr von ihnen haltet :-)
[YOUTUBE]Zmash.eu [Blog 1] Dailys - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]Zmash.eu [Blog 2] Der LFR - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]
Liebe Grüße,
Zmash


----------



## Bandit 1 (14. Februar 2013)

Zmash schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> habe mich mal hingesetzt und 2 WoW Blogs aufgenommen :-)
> Wüßte gerne was ihr von ihnen haltet.
> Liebe Grüße,
> Zmash



Wirklich ?  Einen Barlow für Arme ?  

2 Tipps, ersten versuchen das Lachen zu verkneifen, zweitens, auch den Versuch verkneifen.

Und lustig war' s auch nicht wirklich.

2/10


----------



## Rongor (14. Februar 2013)

Zmash schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> habe mich mal hingesetzt und 2 WoW Blogs aufgenommen :-)
> Wüßte gerne was ihr von ihnen haltet :-)
> ...
> ...



Einfach schlecht. Respekt aber für Deinen Mut.

Leider ist Dein 2. Video kein einfacher Blog, sondern vielmehr ein Flame-Blog und somit nicht wirlich interessant!
Zwischendrin sprichst Du so rhythmisch wie die Sprachausgabe des Amiga500.

Sehr ambitioniert das Ganze, aber einfach nicht Dein Ding.
Für Deine Mühe: 1/10


----------



## Jukoo (30. März 2013)

LvL 80 Boomkin owns LvL 90 gankers 

vllt gefällts euch ja

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJ9vrOqYlS0


----------



## Contagious (14. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

zu sehen bzw. zu hören gibt´s ein paar YouTube-Videos über die "echte" Lore einiger bekannter Gesichter.
Ich feier es extrem, darum wollte ich es mit euch teilen um den Verfasser mal ein bisschen zu supporten.

Die wahre Geschichte von Varian Wrynn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Auxe5M930dk

Die wahre Geschichte von Gamon 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4fx4faGqw0

Die wahre Geschichte von Garrosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9YKsuQnPi8

Und eine Reallife Story, hart am Limit
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vq9uPRe2JN8

Ich kann´s euch nur empfehlen. 
Wer mit dem Humor was anfangen kann, hat einiges zu lachen 

Greetings!


----------



## Spackoarzt (12. August 2013)

Hallo liebe Buffed Community,

ich möchte Euch heute meine Serie "Spackoarzt Rat" präsentieren. Ich dachte mir eine Informationsreiche Sendung mit glorreicher Ironie kann nicht schaden und gibt es noch nicht . Ich bitte Euch um Eure Meinung und bin sehr auf den diversen Feedback gespannt. Bitte lasst Euch von den Namen nicht verwirren, es ist in meiner Umgebung einfach ein Insider und ich verwende diesen als WoW Charakter .

Die Serie ist erst in den Startlöchern und Momentan gibt es eine Info Folge und die erste offizielle.

*Spackoarzt Rat - Hexenmeister & das Chaos!*
http://youtu.be/7l0U8P-p3dU

Ich danke Euch und freue mich über jeden ernstgemeinten Kommentar.
Euer Spack0

Youtube-Channel:
https://www.youtube.com/user/SpackoarztTV/videos

_BITTE ABONNIEREN WENN ES EUCH GEFÄLLT!_

Twitch: http://de.twitch.tv/spackoarzt


----------



## Samuhatschi (13. August 2013)

Thron of Thunder Videosammlung:

http://www.wowprogress.com/guild/eu/arygos/Rising

http://rising.ghulrain.de/index.php/multimedia/2013-07-23-20-00-47/tot


----------



## Spackoarzt (26. August 2013)

Die 2te Folge Spackoarzt Rat ist online. Viel spaß beim reinschauen!

Spackoarzt Rat #2 Affenstark & totaler Wahnsinn!


----------



## Spackoarzt (18. September 2013)

Und die 3 Folge der Serie ist Online . Viel Spaß!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTOhrtEDW_g


----------



## Menteires (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe vor einigen Tagen einen Youtuber gefunden der Lore Artikel veröffentlicht und das ganze auf Deutsch

Ich finde er macht eine tolle Arbeit und bringt alles gut rüber. Auch für "Nicht Lore Fans" interessant wie ich finde
Es sind vllt. keine Hochglanz HD Videos, mit tollen Effekten, aber das ist auch völlig Nebensächlich, schaut sie euch einfach mal an wenn ihr mögt und lasst sie beim Zocken im Hintergrund laufen 


https://www.youtube.com/user/AlucardHor

Hier ist auch gleich noch die Playlist für die NPC Lore

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLMPM4tGTpysT2YADFiK1v_IokDkt1K9Su


----------



## Spackoarzt (25. Oktober 2013)

SpackoarztTV - Der außergewöhnliche Gaming Serien Kanal

SpackoarztTV ist ein deutscher Multigaming Kanal der vorallem für Spielspaß und Informationen steht. Bei SpackoarztTV werden nicht nur Games Lets Played, sondern auch eigene Serien konzipiert und umgesetzt. Über 10 Jahre Gamingerfahrung sind ins Land gegangen und wir fanden es wurde Zeit den Aufnahmeknopf zu drücken, um mit Euch lustige sowie krasse Momente teilen zu dürfen. Wir haben noch einen langen Weg vor uns und hoffen diesen mit Euch bestreiten zu dürfen.
Viel spaß mit den kommenden Videos.

Die Momentanen Projekte:
- WoW Spackoarzt Rat
- WoW Seelendoc!
- WoW Lets Play Together / DeKadenten
- Terraria Lets Play Together
- Free 2 Play Inspector
- Spackohaft angezockt!

Alle Projekte könnt Ihr auf unserem Kanal bestaunen. Viel spaß
https://www.youtube.com/user/SpackoarztTV

Wir haben nochmal unser Konzept überarbeitet und viele weitere Folgen erfolgreich online stellen können .
Viel Spaß beim reinstöbern.


----------



## Fidium (18. November 2013)

Ich habe endlich einen glitch gefunden um unter sturmwind zu kommen!!  wenns euch gefällt bitte like und abonniern 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnjIadzPgh8


----------



## Fidium (27. November 2013)

Hey war grad in dala und habe mir einen glitch angeschaut und stieß auf diesen komischen abwasserkanal, darin is so ein händler und jetz will ich euch fragen, ob ihr dazu etwas wisst. youtube.com/watch?v=hW_p-TuKbv0
hier isn video dazu das ihr material fürs auge auch habt  
könnt mir vorstellen das das sowas is wie die kammer in OG für den verstorbenen Game-Designer, aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 
DANKEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Grushdak (27. November 2013)

Hmmm 

- falsches Forum
- es gibt einen Thread zu Eastereggs
- gibt unter Deiner Bezeichnung kein WoW Video
- im Abwasserkanal sind mehrere Händler - völlig normal


----------



## Aun (27. November 2013)

dann schau dir mal den link an grushdak, bevor du hier wieder unnötig spamst.
den glitch kannte ich zb noch nicht


----------



## Grushdak (27. November 2013)

Habe den Link bei youtube angewendet - der fand da kein Video - nur eine Auflistung von Vids, die nix mit WoW zu tun haben. 

Ok ... 2.ter Versuch


----------



## Linostar (26. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe mein erstes PvP Video auf Warcraftmovies.com hochgeladen was nun auch seit heute freigeschalten ist:
http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=238533

Weitere Infos gibt es in der Videobeschreibung nachzulesen.

Viel Spass beim anschauen. Über Anmerkungen oder Kiritk würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß Spéctral


----------



## Girderia (27. Dezember 2013)

der händler in diesem schacht in dala ist keineswegs neu, nur die art wie der spieler dorthin kommt.
normalerweise kommt man mit dem ingi port aus wotlk dorthin, allerdings nur sehr selten. irgendwas nützliches hat der händler auch verkauft, ich weiß nuir nichtmehr was, ist schon zu lange her.

edith hat nochmal die suchmaschine des vertrauens benutzt: http://www.wow-nimbert.de/2009/08/18/kaye-toogie-und-die-fehlfunktion-des-wurmlochgenerators/


----------



## ESL Panda (29. Dezember 2013)

*Hallo Liebe WoW Gemeinde,

wie einige Spieler vielleicht wissen bin ich momentan dabei die Stadtbosse Solo zu legen.

Hier z.B. Garrosh Hellscream solo kill: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXEDf07tdtI

Naja nachdem sich bei meinem neuem projekt öfter einmal hordler blicken lassen um mich zu stören hab ich hier mal kurz aus gag ein Solo PvP Video in Silvermoon gedreht. 
Ich hoffe das es eich gefällt, hinterlasst doch bitte ein Kommentar mit euerer meinung und Vorschlägen 

Hier zum PvP Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubH3m270rGo

Ich hoffe Ihr Unterstützt mich auch weiterhin, für die Allianz!

Mfg Láhoo/ESL Panda*


----------



## Nomisno (29. Dezember 2013)

Warum nicht auch mal hier posten.

Mir wurde das normale Endgame auf Level 90 zu öde, ich wollte etwas neues. Also habe ich einen Level 70 Levelstop DK erstellt, um ein paar 70 Bosse solo zu legen. Naja, sowas ist dann dabei rausgekommen:

http://youtu.be/bmXPmKf5QWY


----------



## Andurius (5. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

hiermit möchte Ich euch den Start der WoD Info Serie auf YouTube vorzustellen.
Erstes Video mit Verlinkungen zu den weiteren findet Ihr hier:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j401uf61nRU

Viel Spass beim schauen,

Andurius/Nefa


----------



## Luciferas (14. März 2014)

Ich werdet damit nicht von jetzt auf gleich zich 100k haben aber 5-10 k in 1 stunde sind locker drin!

http://de.twitch.tv/luciferas1988

Ich lasse meine Hexe bei 500g starten (14.3 um 0Uhr)

Würde mich sehr über ein abo und anregung freuen da ist noch frisch in der szene bin.

Euer Luci


----------



## Endijian (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo, gibt es irgendwo alle WoW Intro Filme in echtem FullHD und auf deutsch zum Download ?
Ich finde nur Youtube Videos ( und deren Qualität ist wenn sie runtergeladen nicht wirklich FullHD ) und die Videos im Blizzard Video Archive sind alle auf Englisch.


----------



## Dagonzo (4. Juni 2014)

Nun in FullHD gibt's die wohl nicht, weil die nie so gemacht wurden. Du kannst aus nichts FHD machen wenn es nicht existiert. Das ist zumindest bei Daten (gerenderten Videos) so.
Warum die Videos im Blizzard-Archiv angeblich alle in englisch sein sollen, kann ich nicht verstehen. Die sind komplett alle in Deutsch, selbst die angebotenen Zwischen-Videos!


----------



## Destilatus (24. November 2014)

Boha Leute. Bitte unternehmt was an eurem Musikgeschmack. Dieser richtig unschöne Kinderdubstep und belangloses Metal Geballer gehören in den Papierkorb.


----------



## Lollyrun84 (7. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbWs4O6ewSo


----------



## Destilatus (15. Dezember 2014)

....

Schlecht


----------



## ACri (18. Februar 2015)

Hier eine Satire zum Patch 6.1

 

Viel Spaß!

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_LpjOXwUTk


----------



## SylGa (13. Mai 2015)

Lustiges Werbevideo für eine alternative zum LFR:

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UI0OKmuV8Ho


----------



## Entturion (16. Mai 2015)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich dachte mit hier passt es am Besten.

 

Ich möchte euch kurz meine Let`s Play Reihe des Addons The Burning Crusade vorstellen.

 

Der Ein oder Andere wird jetzt aufstöhnen und sagen: "OMG nicht schonwieder so einer" und da gebe ich erstmal recht es gibt viele LP's zu WoW
und auch schon zu TBC, was macht mich also besonders? Ganz einfach ich bin ein Spieler erster Stunde, und kenne daher den ein oder anderen Kniff und lasse sehr gerne immer wieder Anekdoten einfließen, wie man vor nun gut Zehn Jahren Wow erlebt und gespielt hat.

Dazu kommt natürlich noch die direkte Interaktion mit euch! Ihr wollt was besonderes Sehen? Ich wollt ne
Taktik erklärt haben oder einfach über Klassenmechanik reden? Alles kein Problem einfach in den Kommentaren mal eine kurze Disskusion anstimmen und schon bin ich dabei .

Natürlich bin ich auch jederzeit für Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge jeder Art offen!

 

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mal reinschaut!

 

Link zur Playlist: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLQOYxt04F3j0KSnTziqr_h0I2TsTbq1Mn


----------



## JimiAntiloop (1. Juni 2015)

Hier ein *WoW* *Feature/Hörspiel* als Video auf Youtube *"Lebenslänglich Azeroth - Die Parallelwelt der Rollenspiele"*

 

Hoffe das es auch wenn es "nur" etwas für die Ohren ist, trotzdem hier in diesem Thema geduldet wird.  ^_^

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i7vBeHoTCZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



(Hab leider grad keinen Plan wie in diesem Forum das Videodirekteinbinden funzt)


----------



## Annovella (4. Juli 2015)

Man, hier wird ja wenig gepostet... 

Naja, hab gestern Abend mal ein BG aufgenommen, spiele nach einer knapp 6 jährigen PvP Pause wieder seit knapp einer Woche:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ekYTddnrEPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Annovella (5. Juli 2015)

Mal noch ein Video, weil ich heute einen tollen Bug hatte. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=amrN3C4lfi0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (5. Juli 2015)

Annovella schrieb:


> Man, hier wird ja wenig gepostet...


 

https://www.youtube.com/user/TabysVideos/playlists?sort=dd&view=50&shelf_id=33

 

World of Warcraft - Geschichten aus Pandaria

World of Warcraf - Warlords of Draenor Cinematics


----------



## Annovella (6. Juli 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/user/TabysVideos/playlists?sort=dd&view=50&shelf_id=33
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Cinematics habe ich auch noch alle auf dem Rechner. 
Die Geschichten von Pandaria fand ich beim ersten Mal interessant, danach aber nicht mehr so.

Habe im Übrigen meine beiden Videos auch auf WCM hochgeladen, ich wäre euch sehr für Support dankbar!
http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=244795
http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=244787


----------



## Annovella (20. Juli 2015)

Noch ein Video, danach ist aber erstmal Pause 

 

WCM:

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=244833

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C4sT-zPAedE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JackFerbie (1. August 2015)

Guten Abend, werte _buffed_-Community!

Trotz der Gefahr, nur wenige bis keinen mit meinem Unterfangen zu erreichen, möchte ich gerne mein gesamtes _GIGA_-Archiv, welches sich über sagenhafte 1,2 Terabyte (!) erstreckt, auf _YouTube_ uploaden.

 

Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit besaß ich schon einen _GIGA_-Archiv-Thread in den _World of Warcraft_-Community-Foren, welcher sich großer Beliebtheit erfreute. Traurigerweise fiel dieser dem Community-Foren-Relaunch zum Opfer und ist mittlerweile nicht mehr abrufbar. Daher möchte ich Euch allen mein Archiv durch _YouTube_ quasi permanent zur Verfügung stellen!

Aktuell uploade ich gerade nahezu alle _GIGA Onlinewelten_-Episoden in bestmöglicher Qualität und werde mich nach Beendigung dessen weiteren _GIGA_-Sendungen widmen.

Derzeit verfüge ich über kein aktives _World of Warcraft_-Abonnement und besitze dementsprechend leider keinerlei Schreibrechte mehr in den offiziellen _World of Warcraft_-Foren. Daher bitte ich dies, auch wenn mein aktueller Upload themenbedingt besser in eben genannte Foren passen würde, zu entschuldigen.

Nichtsdestotrotz findet sich unter Euch eventuell der ein oder andere _GIGA_-"Fan", dessen Interesse ich mit meinem Vorhaben geweckt habe. Zusätzlich der Tatsache entsprechend, dass mein aktueller Upload auf _World of Warcraft_ basiert, sollte sich auch so mancher unter Euch bereits von dem Bisherigen bezirzen lassen.

Ich werde diesen Beitrag regelmäßig editieren und Euch über den Stand der Dinge in Kenntnis setzen.

Für Anregungen, Wünsche oder eine sachliche Kritik stehe ich Euch gerne zur Verfügung!

 

*>>>GIGA Onlinewelten-Playlist<<<*

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jcQghSkCKl4, list: PLLgagVRBNpQCkxS2at5aZHdf1ewJi4uxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

*>>>GIGA Onlinewelten<<<*

 

GIGA Onlinewelten - 06.01.2007 - Live-Raid "*Naxxramas*"

(Special mit der Gilde "*Illuminatis*" vom EU-Server _Blackmoore_)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UUuj5Klr_l4, list: PLLgagVRBNpQCkxS2at5aZHdf1ewJi4uxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

GIGA Onlinewelten - 16.01.2007 - _The Burning Crusade_-Releasespecial





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T5lBvg1Vps4, list: PLLgagVRBNpQCkxS2at5aZHdf1ewJi4uxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*>>>GIGA WOW!-Playlist<<<*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rdUuqAHjvU8, list: PLLgagVRBNpQB609YZWYyTewd3eCn3RKCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*>>>GIGA WOW!-Live-Raids<<<* (aktueller Upload-Status)

GIGA WOW! - 24.03.2007 - Live-Raid "*Karazhan*"
(Special mit der Gilde "*Affenjungs INC*" vom EU-Server _Frostwolf_)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KKob8WpL3RU, list: PLLgagVRBNpQB609YZWYyTewd3eCn3RKCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



GIGA WOW! - 25.08.2007 - *GIGA Island* + Live-Raid "*Die Schlacht um den Berg Hyjal / HDZ3*"
(Special mit der Gilde "*MEET YOUR MAKERS*" vom EU-Server _Vek'nilash_)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=79DOx2xK_90, list: PLLgagVRBNpQB609YZWYyTewd3eCn3RKCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

GIGA WOW! - 30.11.2007 - Live-Raid "*Die Festung der Stürme - Das Auge / Tempest Keep - The Eye*"

(Special mit der Gilde "*UndisputeD*" vom EU-Server _Azshara_)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aFWxo70EQ1w, list: PLLgagVRBNpQB609YZWYyTewd3eCn3RKCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

GIGA WOW! - 21.12.2007 - Live-Raid "_*Zul'Aman*_"

(Special mit der Gilde "*Mental Madness*" vom EU-Server _Frostwolf_)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vag_y4EpnxI, list: PLLgagVRBNpQB609YZWYyTewd3eCn3RKCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

GIGA WOW! - 25.01.2008 - Live-Raid "*Der Schwarze Tempel / Black Temple*"
(Special mit der Gilde "*Noír*" vom EU-Server _Kel'Thuzad_)









						GIGA WOW! - 25.01.2008 - Live-Raid "Der Schwarze Tempel / Black Temple"
					

GIGA WOW! - 25.01.2008 - Live-Raid "Der Schwarze Tempel / Black Temple" (Special)(Special mit vielen tollen Acts und Künstlern sowie der Gilde "Noír" vom EU-...




					www.youtube.com
				




 

GIGA WOW! - 29.02.2008 - Live-Raid "_*Operation Azeroth*_"

(Special mit den Gilden "*Addicted*", "*In Fidem*" und "*Unic*" vom EU-Server _Antonidas_)









						GIGA WOW! - 29.02.2008 - Live-Raid "Operation Azeroth"
					

GIGA WOW! - 29.02.2008 - Live-Raid "Operation Azeroth" (Special)(Special mit vielen tollen Acts und Künstlern sowie den Gilden "Addicted", "In Fidem" und "Un...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## JackFerbie (26. September 2015)

GIGA WOW! - 28.03.2008 - Live-Raid "_*Operation Scherbenwelt*_"

(Special mit den Gilden "*Acumen*", "*In Harmony*" und "*Riot*" vom EU-Server _Anub'arak_)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pRb2ohHn8Z8, list: PLLgagVRBNpQB609YZWYyTewd3eCn3RKCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

GIGA WOW! - 25.04.2008 - Live-Raid "*Naxxramas*" *(Retro)*
(Special mit der Gilde "*Black Fraternity*" vom EU-Server _Blackhand_)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xyQz48aKPWM, list: PLLgagVRBNpQB609YZWYyTewd3eCn3RKCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

GIGA WOW! - 30.05.2008 - *Live-Raid-Rückblick-Special*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cguLKJCGIQ8, list: PLLgagVRBNpQB609YZWYyTewd3eCn3RKCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

GIGA eSports - 18.02.2006 - Live-Raid "_*Der Geschmolzene Kern / Molten Core*_" + "_*Nefarian*_"

(Special mit der Gilde "*Illuminati*" vom EU-Server _Eredar_)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q9dRLGCUELk, list: PLLgagVRBNpQB609YZWYyTewd3eCn3RKCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Additiv sei erwähnenswert, dass sich selbst Exoten wie _GIGA Island_, di_e The Burning Crusade_-Releasesendung und allerlei Live-Raids in meiner Sammlung befinden.

Abschließend bitte ich um einen höflichen Umgang und entschuldige etwaiges Warten auf Episoden oder Sendungen, aber ich uploade im Moment lediglich mit 5,2 Mbit/s!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
JackFerbie

 

*BattleTag*: JackFerbie#2894
*YouTube*: https://www.youtube.com/c/JackFerbie


----------



## Annovella (31. Oktober 2015)

Heyho. Habe in der letzten Woche zwei Videos gemacht, ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mich supporten könntet! 
1. Video:

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=245438

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wMb0lcNWnD8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

2. Video werde ich hier morgen verlinken.


----------



## Annovella (31. Oktober 2015)

Hier das zweite Video:

 

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=245471

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jYyxC089PDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Annovella (20. Dezember 2015)

Huhu, habe ein Best of meiner gesamten PvP Videos gemacht (TBC bis WoD), schaut doch mal rein!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7eXtwvb2KFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Falls ihr in Deutschland wohnt und die Gema rumweint, einfach diesen Link folgen, ist ein VPN-Dienstleister:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7eXtwvb2KFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Annovella (28. Dezember 2015)

Video ist nun auch auf Warcraftmovies zu sehen, dort gibt es auch keine Gema-Probleme. 
 

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=245709


----------

